# How many Longchamps do you own?



## Lanka Girl

I carry only Longchamp bags to work. I have 8 different colors of the Le Pilage totes in meduim and love it. It is light, washes well, holds a lot of stuff and very reasonable in price. In the large I own two, there is enough space to pack stuff for a weekend and still have room for shopping. Pistachio and Terracotta are my favorites for the summer. I also like the fact it is still made in France.


----------



## BagLuver

I only have one - medium in black.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

I have two .. a med. size white hobo which is new-to-me, very simple .. and a little um, maybe 10 x 6 camel with a leather lining that I really use a lot .. sort of dressed but just big enough to hold wallet AND sunglasses etc.   I do like the quality and they are undervalued on eBay!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I don't own any but hear only good things about this brand, very popular in France I've read.  I'll have to check out ebay.


----------



## kings_20

I have 1, a large with long handles in blue.  Great for travelling.  It fits a ton and is so lightweight as well.


----------



## crowllb

I have a large pouchette in the grey Lumiere Tropicale pattern.  It's a very cute little summer bag - easy to throw in wallet, keys, and cellphone.  I think Longchamp bags are well-made and fairly affordable.


----------



## starryviolet

I have 2 large totes in black and navy.


----------



## msbuttercup

I have two: le pliage medium tote in tan colour and a black messenger bag. Love them!


----------



## dulcedeleche313

Same here; I have two- a brown Le Pliage and a black tote I use for school.  If any of you travel to the carib, they always have them 30% at the Longchamp stores there.


----------



## dcooney4

One chocolate brown bag.


----------



## cutieupdate18

Two from quite a while ago - a pink medium sized one, and a MASSIVE personalized (colors, initials) one.


----------



## SuLi

I've got two small Pliages (navy and brown), two medium Pliages (black and olive), one large Pliages (red), carry-on suitcase (also in red), and a shorter handle Pliages that's medium in size (brown).

I used to own three more, but sold those.


----------



## MissThing

I have three: 2 pliage shoulder totes (beige and black) and a pliage overnight/weekend bag.

I'm thinking of buying a smaller pliage fot quick errands.


----------



## Alidoll

1 slouchy suede bag I picked up last year at their outlet near Paris. I also managed to get gloves and a belt to match. All in a teal colour.


----------



## couture2387

I have 5. My fav is the medium with short handle.  It fits perfectly on my shoulder and my arm.


----------



## bruinsfan

None -but wouldn't mind getting a Le Pliage.


----------



## katyxb

i've always wanted one, how much do they go for?


----------



## heiress28

I have two... one is the large tote in black with long handles, the other is medium army green with long handles...
I love Longchamp bags.... they are so comfortable and easy for daily use... I used my black one everyday until it started to show some wear, now I use the green one almost everyday.


----------



## heiress28

Sorry, I forgot to mention they are from the Le Pliage collection.


----------



## pursecrzy

One Le Pilage large shopping tote with long handles in light pink.


----------



## sndc99

I just got a Silver Roseau tote and I love it.  The leather is wonderful and it's waterproof.  I can just whip it clean...I would buy another bag by Longchamp in a heart beat....It is very simple but grand


----------



## chenxuanxuan

I have one longchamp bag in stone color.  I love it since it is a great design and good for work.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I have two large Le Pliages totes- one is brown, the other is ivory canvas with pink and red polka dots. Both have long straps.


----------



## joeyjimmy

I have 1 Le Pliage in bright green, never used it. In fact I should dig it out and take a look at it, it was my souvenier that I bought went I visited France.


----------



## Sweet Pea

None


----------



## volleyballgal

I only have one...for now! Mine is the medium in yellow. Very cute!


----------



## kymmie

I have only two - a medium tote  in red with short handles and another medium in a  pischacio green with long handles.  They are my yucky weather bags.


----------



## GTOFan

Only one the leather backpack.


----------



## Lululovebags

none ..but i really would like to check out this brand!


----------



## dierregi

I am avoiding them at all costs, since it is another of those bags that every French (and Belgian) woman must have and carry at all times.  Just sick of seeing so many of them around.


----------



## greeneyegirl

I have a chocolate Le Pilage tote with long handles.  It is the perfect carry on tote - - would not be without it.


----------



## ballet_russe

oh my.....  lots...?  :shame:

millefiori shopping (my fave!)
planetes small tote
planetes big shopping
rectangular monogram bag (don't know the name)
leather wallet

and of the pliages:
medium shopping
large shopping
backpack
clutch/cosmetic bag


----------



## knn

I own two:

one large and one medium


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I have two from the pliage collection. The large with the long handles and the small with the short handles. I think it's great all around-bag. Simple, lightweight and doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## Brennamom

I have 2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone custom-ordered one from their website??  Seems very reasonable for custom!


----------



## bagaholic85

i have a few...

1 hot-pink and black tote (not sure wat collection it was)
1 black leather hobo
1 le pliage xlarge in light pink (short handles)
1 le pliage large in black (long handles)
1 le pliage small in white (short handles)
1 le planetes medium in mocha (short handles)
1 le pliage open tote in taupe
...and i think thats it

i also love to give them as gifts


----------



## fettfleck

I have two:
-medium pliage from the limited edition "kilt"
-small black pliage


----------



## Vinyl

bruinsfan said:


> None -but wouldn't mind getting a Le Pliage.



Same here!  I think it'd be a really great throw-around bag for college on light days.


----------



## shoez

I have one--the black medium (? i think it's medium...I don't actually know for sure) le pilage. I actually got it a lot cheaper when I went to Switzerland becuase of the exchange rate at the time. I love it...it fits a surprising amount of stuff in it!


----------



## Belle de Jour

you can create your own le pliage here  and have it delivered to you!
http://www.eboutiquelongchamp.com/catalog/index_en.php
you can choose size, colors, handle size and intials, embroidery...and even the metalic finishing!
For everyone who considered purchasing a le pliage, this might be worth checking out.


----------



## indi3r4

i always want one.. maybe i'll get one soon..


----------



## pinkandgreen

Just a heads up, the measurements on the custom bags are different than the standard sized bags you'd buy at longchamp, saks, or nms


----------



## dee143

i have 3..i want more though..they are so practical


----------



## floodette

i have three at the moment:
1 tan planete small (goto daily bag)
1 pochette (dunno the real name) in black nylon
1 pliage small in navy

really want a rousseau. it looks a lot more classic than legende or rival IMHO.


----------



## Belle de Jour

dee143 said:


> i have 3..i want more though..they are so practical




oh i have never seen a black one before! looks beautiful!


----------



## shop874

pink le pliage


----------



## shoez

would someone be able to post a picture of themselves carrying the different sizes? I was going to order a large one online but I just want to see how big it really is on someone before I do


----------



## Laurie8504

Could anyone tell me if you can carry the short-handled version comfortably on your shoulder?  I have fairly skinny arms.


----------



## HandBagAmor

My boyfriend is getting me a le pilage for my birthday what size should I tell him to get if I want to  use it as a book bag?


----------



## heartheart

i have 5 large le pliage, and a cosmos shopper...

you should get the large if you'll be using it for school, medium is good for going to the gym


----------



## CarolzBigBag

I have six. Longchamp started my collection.


----------



## helmi

Oooh many many many... I actually made an inventory last weekend and I have +40... We'll that counts both my mother's and mine but anyway. The oldest ones were bought more than 20 years ago.


----------



## BagLadie

I have become a huge fan of the le pliage totes.  I have 3 in medium - black, brown and navy.  I saw someone last night with a tiny black one and now I want that size too!


----------



## MaLu2004

I like the quality of Longchamp.  I have a few of their small leather accessories (key chain, agenda, sunglasses pouch etc.) and am looking to get the Rodeo bag in fuchsia patent.
I also have a medium le pliage in chocolate with the short handle which I tend to wear over the shoulder.  I also have the larger model in black which I use as shopping bag.


----------



## NYCBagSnob

I have 5, and was thinking about getting another this summer, but I'm also kinda over them.  However, they are perfect for traveling, and rainy days.


----------



## greeneyegirl

I have two..


----------



## NicolesCloset

I large navy pliage shoulder .  I am thinking about getting another large one with a short handle


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i have one planete medium in duck blue long handles


----------



## ballet_russe

Laurie8504 said:


> Could anyone tell me if you can carry the short-handled version comfortably on your shoulder?  I have fairly skinny arms.



Yes, possible for someone with skinny arms and not wearing bulky clothes.  For example, see this girl...


----------



## mystery shopper

Alidoll said:


> 1 slouchy suede bag I picked up last year at their outlet near Paris. I also managed to get gloves and a belt to match. All in a teal colour.


Hi where's the outlet in Paris? I was there last year. I totally love this bag! Super light weight and so many room for your things. I have 2 pliages..medium in dark green and large in blue green which i got in spain duty free! Its travel friendly!!!


----------



## mystery shopper

i love the color!!! lilac!!!!


----------



## Bitten

Only 2:  a black pliage and a red leather mid-size tote with classic silver toggle closure.


----------



## sw0pp

only one in Kiwi so far. I wish they'd make a bright turquoise or greenish blue shade...


----------



## karo

I just got my first one - a kiwi green LePliage with long handles- last week and love it! I will sure buy more soon.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Just the one small Le pliage with short handles in lilac


----------



## leilani01

Just one:

Dark brown Le pliage (Large)


----------



## olialm1

uno! One large brown tote


----------



## SARM4800

I have one


----------



## Lapis

1 a large le pliage, I think I'll get a couple more it's my museum/amusement park bag


----------



## armcandy15

i have 6, 3 are special editions...1 small, 1 shopping w long strap, 2 mediums w long strap, 1 medium w short strap and 1 overnight. I love them for travelling..foldable yet hardy, stylish yet you dont have to baby them...they are my fav souvenirs from europe!


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

I have a grey calfskin messenger/large pouchette now as of last week, no Pliages (yet). I noticed it was made in China though; are the canvas bags also made in China these days?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have owned a few Le Pliage totes (have 2 now) and had a Roseau Shopper that I sold. I regret selling it and am going to buy another in the Fall. I know the Roseau line is very conservative, but I have found that Medium Shopper is one of the most versatile bags ever! I got more compliments on that bag than so many others I've had, and it's so lightweight.


----------



## papertiger

They are very popular in France but I only have 1

and its vintage probably from the late 1990s.

Its a fairly small  shoulder bag bright metallic green/blue iridescent colour of dragonfly wings.

I would love an interesting coloured large-ish 'bowling bag' (I don't know what they're officially called). I'm on the look out but no hurry.


----------



## methcat

10 bags (mostly large totes, some smaller) and a bunch of random coin purses and stuff


----------



## pinay

I have four.  A Le Pliage small in black, medium in white with white straps, a large in brown, and a large shoulder tote in gray with white straps.


----------



## kissmyace108

Mine are all Le Pliage: I have a large w/ long handles in Chocolate and Graphite, and a medium in Taupe. Like others here, I also use them for work and school


----------



## liljaforever

Hi, a bit OT but I'm interested in the Le Pliage Hobo and since I don't have a boutique/shop where they sell it nearby I was wondering how much it cost in Europe?

by the way, it's this bag I'm talking about (there's two)
TIA!


----------



## katie09

I have three Longchamp bags; one medium le pliage in chocolate, one small black leather bag that can be carried on the shoulder, and one quite big bronze coloured leather handbag.

The le pliage is practical for carrying a lot of stuff. The black leather bag is very anonymous, so it is great when I don't want any attention drawn.
The bronze is more of a statement bag.


----------



## Loquita

One deep red Le Pliage large shopper that I love, plus a matching coin purse, medium cosmetics bag, and large cosmetics bag.  And I definitely will be purchasing a Bilberry Le Pliage soon!


----------



## N. Tosca

Funny this thread should be posted, I just purchased my first Longchamp lastnight!  I bought a custom made Le Pilage medium tote with long handles in navy with a red stripe and my initials engraved on the flap.  I'm so excited, should be delivered in 3 weeks from France.


----------



## nishita

I have a Le Pliage medium shopper in Graphite and a coin purse in... Aqua (?) that was free. I'm really wanting another medium or large long-handled Le Pliage in Black and/or Bilberry though.


----------



## msjean

1 short handled rouseau briefcase in black - love it, perfect for a career gal
1 long handled rouseau tote bag in black - sold it (too deep for me)

Pliage:
1 green pochette - for organizing small items in my purses
1 black medium shopper (the ultimate basic for days you don't want to think about what you're wearing)
1 taupe short handled medium - another great basic for errands and bad weather
1 graphite short handled large - perfect for overnight/airplane carryon
1 yellow large shopper - prob will sell, meant to get a red color, got mixed up online
1 bright blue short handled large - for overnight/travel - may sell, like graphite color better (shows less dirt)
1 green short handled extra large - for carryon luggage - i can travel up to a week with this one, it's so roomy and light!


----------



## m-s-m-d

Just 1 but it's my go-to bag when i go shopping or the beach


----------



## *Silk*

I own three Le Pliage bags and I absolutely love them!
I've got a small green one with short handles, a medium purple one with short handles, and a brown "cabas" ( without zipper). I also have a matching green coin purse, and a small beige leather bag.


----------



## PurpleBerry

I noticed that the majority of responders have the Pliage bag...

What's the difference between Pliage and Planete?  Pros/cons of each?

I'm hoping to use the medium sized with short handles to work... Suggestions?


----------



## 336

I have two now, used to have 7.


----------



## jacqualyn

4..
2 pliage
1 short handled with tan trim
1 purpley/brown medium with croc embossed trim (sorry for my descriptions as im not really familiar with them)
1 orange croc rouseau tote
1 red croc rouseau tote


----------



## empressjulz

i own the XL le pliage in dark blue .... the luggage type, a small planetes/ le pliage in light brown, and a large legende in brick red. 

i really love the bags, they don't cost an arm and a leg. compared to other brands like gucci and prada i find their bags well priced and in fact a lot better made.

i am currently in love with my legende, leather's supple and tdf and it makes a great everyday bag. i treat it with columbus mink oil and have waterproofed it with collonil waterspot (if you're in london you can buy it from mulberry).

i love longchamps cos it's such an understated brand... and the products age so well. i've seen women with well loved le pliage's especially and they look so good.


----------



## AngelBABY84

The smallest Pliage in black and the Large size with the Long handle also in black. Such great bags, I wish I had gotten another color besides black.


----------



## chantal1922

I have 1 medium  Le Pliage in black


----------



## doreenjoy

I have a ton of them. My favorites are the custom bags. Here's a little family shot of my royal blue/hot pink ones: 







I also have a small long-handled bag in dark purple with a royal blue stripe, and an extra large bag in royal blue with a light blue stripe, and a ton of little clutches and coin purses. 

Can't wait for this season's bags to go on sale. I have my eye on a red long-handled shopper.


----------



## PANda_USC

3 Pliages..one red, one slate blue, one bright purple..all purchased in Paris at different times. They're so much cheaper in France..


----------



## Chanticleer

I have a red handheld Le Pliage and a black Planete shoulderbag.  I love them!!!!


----------



## Chanticleer

PurpleBerry said:


> I noticed that the majority of responders have the Pliage bag...
> 
> What's the difference between Pliage and Planete?  Pros/cons of each?
> 
> I'm hoping to use the medium sized with short handles to work... Suggestions?



The Le Pliage bag is a nylon and the Planete is a thicker, coated nylon.  I have the La Pliage handheld in red and the Planete shoulderbag (medium) in black.  I think the Planete is a little dressier looking and the sales lady at Nordstrom's agreed.  The Planete costs a little more, but not that much.  Either the Le Pliage or the Planete are wonderful bags.  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## ballet_russe

(double post, sorry!)


----------



## doreenjoy

Chanticleer said:


> The Le Pliage bag is a nylon and the Planete is a thicker, coated nylon. I have the La Pliage handheld in red and the Planete shoulderbag (medium) in black. I think the Planete is a little dressier looking and the sales lady at Nordstrom's agreed. The Planete costs a little more, but not that much. Either the Le Pliage or the Planete are wonderful bags. You can't go wrong with either one.


 
The Planates doesn't fold up and the Le Pliage does. 

One thing I like about the Le Pliage is I can put it inside another bag, all folded up.


----------



## ms p

i had one - love the pastel pink '07 seasonal color, the bubbling got really bad and i returned it to Longchamp. Longchamp is GREAT they allow me to have a new one for free  (the new piece i gave to mil who chooses the color herself olive '09 seasonal color and loves it )


----------



## excessbaggage

Love their Le Pliage bags, i have a small in the Orange color, a long handled medium in Navy blue and the XXL short handle in Graphite. Had 2 custom ones too, both in Medium. I usually wear the Medium long handled Terracota and Graphite combination with the XXL Graphite as overnight bags. So easy for travel! Plus I can always pack it inside if I decide to bring home a purse souvenir.


----------



## Chanticleer

doreenjoy said:


> The Planates doesn't fold up and the Le Pliage does.
> 
> One thing I like about the Le Pliage is I can put it inside another bag, all folded up.



Yes, you're right.  The SA did point that out to me.


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ There's no denying the Planates is more attractive, tho. I think I'm going to get one as soon as the new colors come out.


----------



## AnneHathaway

I have two large ones in Billberry in and Chocolat and one petite one for the hand in Billberry. 

I had a large black one in college but I no longer have it.


----------



## bag^lover

ms p said:


> i had one - love the pastel pink '07 seasonal color, the bubbling got really bad and i returned it to Longchamp. Longchamp is GREAT they allow me to have a new one for free  (the new piece i gave to mil who chooses the color herself olive '09 seasonal color and loves it )


 
I noticed that bubblings are beginning to appear at the part where the bag is folded as well. Does anyone know what causes it to appear?


----------



## NagaJolokia

0


----------



## bextasy

I have 2 large black ones


----------



## romanticomedy

I have 3. Short Handle in Red, Small in a light tan with black handles and a custom one in Medium long handles, in pistacho and a peachy pink. Not sure of the colour oops!

Love longchamp for being light weight! I always pack them when I go travelling


----------



## redrose000

1 in bilberry that still in backorder since Sept.


----------



## bonny_montana

A few.. ranging from small to large


----------



## fairy14344

i have 4 of them, 
one is small (black), medium (red), large (brown), & the tote one w/ no zipper (black)
this is my go to bag esp. during rainy/soggy weather....love them....


----------



## AnneHathaway

HandBagAmor said:


> My boyfriend is getting me a le pilage for my birthday what size should I tell him to get if I want to  use it as a book bag?




Large! Have fun with it its the best bag!


----------



## ms p

bag^lover said:


> I noticed that bubblings are beginning to appear at the part where the bag is folded as well. Does anyone know what causes it to appear?



i'm not sure too ... but the bubbles on my returned bag has bubbles not just on the folding area


----------



## pie

I love the orange!  I saw it 3 years ago.  I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## terri_berri

Just doing a mental count I think I have about 8...

*peony beachbag (with the white horse logo print)
*peony large tote (with the white horse logo print)
*black tote
*2 black messenger - one large and a small clutchsized
*small black hand held
*peony handheld tote
*black A4 document holder


----------



## Ania

I have 5 le pliage bags. 1 size small in off-white w/h short handles, 2 size mediums in navy and maroon w/h short handles, 1 black shopper tote and 1 chocolate size xlarge that I use as a carry-on bag. I also have the legende all in one wallet in patent leather. I love longchamp it's not too expensive and the quality is great!


----------



## valhsiao

ms p said:


> i had one - love the pastel pink '07 seasonal color, the bubbling got really bad and i returned it to Longchamp. Longchamp is GREAT they allow me to have a new one for free  (the new piece i gave to mil who chooses the color herself olive '09 seasonal color and loves it )



I bought a small Le Pliage in 2006 in London Harrods, and it was a limited color, a light coral pink. However, after 5 months not-so-frequent-using, the bag started to get weird bubbles all over on the surface, so you can imagine how awkward it look like..

I later found out it was their company using different material in 2006 to cause the bubbling problem, but they never announce it to the public.. I guess they assumed the customers have to find out by ourselves. 

So I complained to their USA headquarter in 2009 right after I found out the truth, and they told me it's too late for them to do anything because they don't have a lifetime warranty... After arguing with them for a while, finally they said they will issue me a Longchamp store credit for $43 USD (like half price of my Le Pliage bag) because the color of my bag is discontinued, so they assumed I got my bag during the sale. Since they can't replace me an identical bag, they will only issue a store credit with the lowest price. 

I think it's ridiculous. It doesn't even matter how much money I paid for my Le Pliage bag. Well, actually I paid for the full price like £60 pounds, around $95 USD. It's more like I can't do anything with a $43 USD Longchamp store credit. Cheryl at Longchamp USA customer service was the one contacting me.. and seriously I don't understand her logic. If you can't replace me an identical bag, why wouldn't you just replace me another color that I like.. instead of giving me $43 USD store credit for no usage...


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ I'm sorry you're disappointed, but if you'd bought the bag three years ago, I can understand why CS would give you a store credit for the lowest price of the bag. If you'd complained right after the bubbling appeared, you might have gotten more.


----------



## valhsiao

doreenjoy said:


> ^^ I'm sorry you're disappointed, but if you'd bought the bag three years ago, I can understand why CS would give you a store credit for the lowest price of the bag. If you'd complained right after the bubbling appeared, you might have gotten more.



Hey, we didn't have Longchamp store in my area until 2009, and I bought mine in London when I was traveling in the summer of 2006. I thought I won't bother to bring it back to Europe after it started to get bubbles because it's not a luxury purse. 

But recently I saw some interesting posts on a fashion Taiwanese forum - it was Longchamp's problem by using a different material in 2006 and caused pretty much all the Le Pliages made in that year have the same bubbling problem. So I emailed the Longchamp USA headquarter and asked if they can fix it for me since it's technically their problem. (I don't think the age of this purse is the reason of the bubbling problem) I just wish their company could have at least announced it or admitted their fault in public after they realized all their Le Pliages made in 2006 had the same problems. Otherwise, I wouldn't have to store my Le Pliage in the closet for 3 years.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

0, though I'm considering getting a Roseau, which seems right up my alley!


----------



## doreenjoy

MrsMammaGoose said:


> 0, though I'm considering getting a Roseau, which seems right up my alley!


 
That's a lovely line. I think you can find photos of it in the Show Your Longchamps thread.


----------



## ipudgybear

I have 2 large and 1 medium.. hopefully getting more soon


----------



## olialm1

Just one large chocolate tote I use for school. I don't like how the corners wear out so quickly! This is my second one actually, but I took the first back to Nordies and they gave me a new one. I'm looking to buy a smaller tote as a shoulder bag - but only the one w/ the long handle. Maybe red!


----------



## Tentation

I have 4:
- medium planetes with long handles in ebony
- small pliage in mandarin
- eiffeltower open tote  in graphite
- custom size 2 pliage in bilberry with a fig stripe


----------



## HelenaOfficial

i have 9: 
-Eiffel Tower Navy Cabas SH
-Garden Foo small pliage SH
-Tartan medium pliage SH
-Purple medium pliage LH
-Red medium pliage LH
-Love beige medium pliage SH
-Navy Hobo bag
-2 travel bags with long strap


----------



## Irene1

I have two leather bags - one brown shoulder bag, one black handbag. Both Roseau leather. And of course pliages of different colours and sizes, about 10 in all.


----------



## eye.bag

oh dear, i have ZERO.

yet to be converted yet... but after reading this post i feel that i owe it to myself to TRY!!
but looking at the NUMBERS you have, i think i owe it to my wallet to NOT TRY.

confused


----------



## Man@Mallory

My girlfriend has medium pliage in red, navy, lime green.  A long handled Eiffel Tower in paper and a brown/black Quadrille.

And as I get staff discount...her collection will only get bigger ^^


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

12 bags, 2 wallets. One more bag is on order- cant wait cause it's in ocean blue.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i had a planete medium long handles in duck blue before but sold it.... it has gone through roller coaster rides in Disney World and is still in great shape, no fraying at the corners whatsoever but sold it.... bought a grey planete and i can't wait! i'll get it on Friday.. i love it, perfect for my scoliosis and love the classic, simple lines, and i will get more  so just one for now


----------



## bensmom243

MrsRance said:


> i have 9:
> -Eiffel Tower Navy Cabas SH
> -Garden Foo small pliage SH
> -Tartan medium pliage SH
> -Purple medium pliage LH
> -Red medium pliage LH
> -Love beige medium pliage SH
> -Navy Hobo bag
> -2 travel bags with long strap



I don't even know if you will see this question, but how do you like the Navy Cabas?  I am so tempted to order it, but I have searched the forums and there is not much discussion re: the Cabas style.  Anyone have one??

Thanks!


----------



## Brittany515

I have one.  The navy short handled Eiffel Tower bag!  I use it all the time...


----------



## jonna888

Limited Edition Charles Anastase (ballerina shoes) Medium SH 
Gray Eiffel Tower Medium SH 
Navy Eiffel Tower Medium SH


----------



## wongy74

Navy LH Eiffel Tower bag
Bilberry Large Le Pliage


----------



## pig_tailed_girl

To those who have been owning a LC, how old is your oldest le pliage?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ um you already asked this exactly in another thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-pliage-237686-post15102816.html#post15102816


----------



## pig_tailed_girl

Im sorry  Im just not sure where to post since there are a lot of threads


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I have a big fat zero. I do like the look of Longchamps though, but i always end up buying other bags instead.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

pig_tailed_girl said:


> To those who have been owning a LC, how old is your oldest le pliage?



My oldest is an 2002.

Update on bag count- 14 bags, 2 wallets. Waiting on my passport cover to come in as well as an auction for the aubergine patent leather wallet to end.


----------



## chrisz

5! 
Amazingly light-weight yet so sturdy. Good for rainy days and days when i just have too much to bring.


----------



## Yanhearts

1 
I got the medium navy eiffel tower (short handle) recently.. it is gorgeous!!
Haven't start using it though


----------



## lilgirlhj

2 Le Pliages!

1 Large in White, 1 Medium in black


----------



## Mair

About 6 pliage in various sizes, and I have absolutely no excuse for having so many! I love them.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

0ush:


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

I used to have 8 le pliages in various sizes-taupe, peony, bilberry, navy, black, chocolate, red & graphite. Sold all except the one in black, cos I see a lot of longchamps especially le pliage everywhere I go here in sg.


----------



## hambisyosa

Just two at the moment


----------



## melvel

In order of acquisition:

Le Pliage Medium long handle in Bilberry
Le Pliage Large long handle in Lime
Le Pliage Medium short handle in Ocean Blue
Le Pliage Medium short handle in Rosalie
Le Pliage Medium short handle in Garance
Le Pliage Medium short handle Eiffel Navy
Planetes Large long handle in Black


----------



## *bunny*LV*

I used to have 3: Le Pliage Medium long handle in navy, Le Pliage Small short handle in red and Le Pliage Medium short handle in black. I gave my blue one to a friend and sold the red one. 
For now, I only have the black one and use it on days when it's pouring rain or when I want a bag that I can toss around. It was my school bag, but I use it on other occasions as well. It's really practical and I see them everywhere, but for me they're not really a 'bag' bag KWIM. 
I would really like a Legende bag in patent (preferably in grey or black) but other bags always come in between


----------



## mrskimv

I have one large shopper in lilac.  I love it and I want more!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

1 planete medium short handle in grey, planning to get a new one, planete medium SH in pink


----------



## klj

1! I just got my long handle Le Pliage shopper in black from NM.. and its the perfect size for travel.


----------



## seresy

I have a large shopper in black with long handles, and a black leather 4x4 crossbody bag, which is AWESOME. I also have the 4x4 wallet, which still looks new even after 3 years.


----------



## doreenjoy

*seresy*, a friend of mine got the 4x4 wallet while she was convincing herself to buy an Hermes wallet. After a month she decided she likes the Longchamp wallet better. She even commented last time we had lunch that her Longchamp wallet still looks new after 3 years.


----------



## fettfleck

I have only 2. A small black Pliage with short handles and the medium Pliage with long handles in this pic (don't know the exact name as it is already some time ago, I bought this...:


----------



## Sjensen

I am waiting for my first Pliage large shopping tote, 30% off yesterday from Neiman Marcus!! cant wait to use for trip to Chicago next month!!


----------



## klj

^^ Yep..that's the deal I got..and I got mine the other day..you'll love it!


----------



## DelicateRose

I don't own a lot and would love to have a very large collection.  This is what is holding me back some.  I would read comments that it is not right to use Longchamp Le Pilage as a handbag.  It is only to be used when traveling or shopping.  I really, really love them.  They are so lightweight, reasonable priced (depending where you bought it) and again, so light, and fun to own a few in different colours and mix them up depending what you are wearing.  Also, the first reason that attracted me to Le Pilage was the engraving of the horse, since I love riding horses and the style of the bag looks classic but classy, easy casual.

Do you feel the same that Le Pilage should not be used as handbags?

I own a total of four bags, including the handheld (medium size) Eiffel Tower in navy.


----------



## airborne

i dont own one but i want one...


----------



## Bagluvvahh

DelicateRose said:


> I don't own a lot and would love to have a very large collection.  This is what is holding me back some.  I would read comments that it is not right to use Longchamp Le Pilage as a handbag.  It is only to be used when traveling or shopping.  I really, really love them.  They are so lightweight, reasonable priced (depending where you bought it) and again, so light, and fun to own a few in different colours and mix them up depending what you are wearing.  Also, the first reason that attracted me to Le Pilage was the engraving of the horse, since I love riding horses and the style of the bag looks classic but classy, easy casual.
> 
> Do you feel the same that Le Pilage should not be used as handbags?
> 
> I own a total of four bags, including the handheld (medium size) Eiffel Tower in navy.


I use mine as a handbag for work, fun, malling, grocery shopping etc. and i haven't changed my bag for 3 mos now


----------



## TejasMama

DelicateRose said:


> I don't own a lot and would love to have a very large collection. This is what is holding me back some. I would read comments that it is not right to use Longchamp Le Pilage as a handbag. It is only to be used when traveling or shopping. I really, really love them. They are so lightweight, reasonable priced (depending where you bought it) and again, so light, and fun to own a few in different colours and mix them up depending what you are wearing. Also, the first reason that attracted me to Le Pilage was the engraving of the horse, since I love riding horses and the style of the bag looks classic but classy, easy casual.
> 
> Do you feel the same that Le Pilage should not be used as handbags?
> 
> I own a total of four bags, including the handheld (medium size) Eiffel Tower in navy.


 
I absolutely disagree that it can't be used as a handbag as I believe many people carry them as everyday bags.  I use my medium bilberry shopper and my Eiffel Tower bag and have received nice compliments on both.  You know, they're just so effortless and light and still help you look pulled together without looking like you're trying too hard, KWIM? I have some very nice leather bags but since I started carrying my Longchamp bags, it's been tough to switch out.


----------



## Spielberg1

Large in slate gray (will get one in black too)
Medium in black
Mini in black
And i just bought a logo (medium) le pliage for some style 

AMAZING bags -- the only thing i carry with me every day now. 
I leave my Lambs and Coaches and Abaco's home. 

I will carry those other bags when I want it to be part of a cute 'look' but for just living life, going to work, everydayness -- I am all about Le Pliage and nothing but!

PS. I love that these bags are SIMPLIFYING my life and closet... so i have to resist the urge to buy lots of them in all different colors!


----------



## Spielberg1

pig_tailed_girl said:


> To those who have been owning a LC, how old is your oldest le pliage?




My friend has had her black longchamp for 14 YEARS!!!

and it looks like new!

i think these bags (like cockroaches) will survive the apocalypse


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Delicaterose, I agree with Tejas, once you use it you will never use anything else... I am planning on getting the medium croc SH planete or the blush pink m sh planete, I received more stares and complements on this bag than anything else i own


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Spielberg, wow that's amazing!! and LOL on the apocalypse


----------



## Spielberg1

I do wish they would make a le pliage with an inside zip pocket.

or maybe a slide pocket that actually works 

but other than the pocket situation -- these bags ROCK!


----------



## DelicateRose

I have a small/medium size with long handles that I use as a daily purse.  I agree that the weight of the bag is so perfect and no matter what is in the bag, it looks really good.


----------



## margaritas

I have a medium Planetes with short handles in black. It's great for school!


----------



## Belle de Jour

Spielberg1 said:


> i think these bags (like cockroaches) will survive the apocalypse



Do you think they still have the same quality now? I know that many brands I trying to produce cheaper now - for example most vintage Chanel bags are a lot sturdier than their grandchildren


----------



## Vinyl

Belle de Jour said:


> Do you think they still have the same quality now?



You know, I'm curious about this too.  I know some people strive to find those that are still made in France.  I don't know if 100% of their production has been outsourced to China, but my 2 Le Pilages are made in China.


----------



## DeryaHm

Three. One XL shopper, one L short handles, one L long handles. They are very useful, but I probably have used them too much and the corners have started to develop holes.


----------



## DeryaHm

DelicateRose said:


> I don't own a lot and would love to have a very large collection.  This is what is holding me back some.  I would read comments that it is not right to use Longchamp Le Pilage as a handbag.  It is only to be used when traveling or shopping.  I really, really love them.  They are so lightweight, reasonable priced (depending where you bought it) and again, so light, and fun to own a few in different colours and mix them up depending what you are wearing.  Also, the first reason that attracted me to Le Pilage was the engraving of the horse, since I love riding horses and the style of the bag looks classic but classy, easy casual.
> 
> Do you feel the same that Le Pilage should not be used as handbags?
> 
> I own a total of four bags, including the handheld (medium size) Eiffel Tower in navy.



No. It can definitely be used as a handbag. I noticed them first when I lived for a short time in Lausanne and it seemed as if every other woman was carrying one as a handbag! I haven't used mine in a while, but although they are indeed very useful for travelling, they can be good handbags, too.


----------



## Dayzley

I have 3 medium longchamp le pliage.1 black eiffel tower limited edition ,1 graphite and 1 bilberry and i love the three of them.


----------



## doreenjoy

I haven't noticed a difference between my old Le Pliage and the newer ones. There were issues with the nylon in one particular year bubbling when it got soaking wet, but LC fixed that problem in newer models.


----------



## mikami

got my 1st longchamp.. Le Pliage eiffel tower w/ long handle in navy..


----------



## sndc99

I own 3 one le Pliage eiffel tower in black and a silver Roseau that I love and one red le Pliage in a larger size for travel.


----------



## Worldswirl

2 ..a brown and a black Le Pliage.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Just one- a deep red medium Le Pliage with long handles.


----------



## lushfashionista

Just bought my first one! Large Le Pliage in Bilberry.


----------



## TejasMama

I have a testimonial for my bilberry Le Pliage.  I accidentally knocked over a diet coke and it spilled all over my bag today.  Ugh.  Fortunately, it cleaned up nicely and no harm done.  I was thankful that I had such a durable bag!


----------



## Sweet Pea

None


----------



## reny078

one le Pliage eiffel tower in navy. 
I strive to buy those with "made in france" tag.


----------



## lily25

Only 2, pink back pack le pliage, and bilberry medium long handle le pliage, and a red all leather coin purse.


----------



## bluefish

Three - 
Short handles on all ...
Small planetes in Black Pearl
Small Le Pliages in Lavender
Medium Le Pliages in Bilberry
Haven't used them yet. :shame:


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm thinking of getting the flap messenger Le Pliage in bilberry...I have a ton of LeP but I need more bilberry!


----------



## DelicateRose

I have a question to all the people who own a few.  I am certainly getting confused about how Le Pliage zipper and Longchamp zipper tab.  I bought another bag and was about to get one size up but discovered it was in silver, so instead, I purchased the smaller size because the zipper tab is in gold.

It also seems that certain size or with a certain colour, it coms in silver or pewter only.
Why is this?  Is it possible that the retailer only ordered those specific type?


----------



## Vinyl

TejasMama said:


> I have a testimonial for my bilberry Le Pliage.  I accidentally knocked over a diet coke and it spilled all over my bag today.  Ugh.  Fortunately, it cleaned up nicely and no harm done.  I was thankful that I had such a durable bag!



My friend accidentally knocked her Starbucks coffee onto the floor & it spilled all over my Le Pilage!  I literally just scrubbed it with dishwashing soap & hung it to dry.


----------



## ballet_russe

DelicateRose said:


> I have a question to all the people who own a few.  I am certainly getting confused about how Le Pliage zipper and Longchamp zipper tab.  I bought another bag and was about to get one size up but discovered it was in silver, so instead, I purchased the smaller size because the zipper tab is in gold.
> 
> It also seems that certain size or with a certain colour, it coms in silver or pewter only.
> Why is this?  Is it possible that the retailer only ordered those specific type?



please use the search. this is asked before. read this thread to understand
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-question-466257.html


----------



## poonski

2, brown & green


----------



## Monoi

1 in navy, I asked for the Bilberry but the SA said that its a wintercolour and its out now.
I didnt want to buy online with the extra costs


----------



## cindy05

Just joined this bandwagon last night with two large long handled pliages in deep red and bilberry.


----------



## paradise392

I have 3.  They're all Le Pliage.  I have 2 mediums and 1 large.


----------



## Alchamar

I have six. 3 Le Pliages: 2 large (graphite and taupe), 1 medium bilberry and 2 Planetes (medium black and large brown). All are with long handles. I also have a black custom clutch.


----------



## jandew

I have 3 currently. 1 planete in raisin(Dark purple which I heard its oos), 1 LM metal with short handle in small size, and 1 LM metal gold in medium with long handles.

Love them!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

I have been wanting to try LC le pliages for awhile and I have three now.
Black with long handles (large)
Med bilberry short handles
In the mail small praline with short handle


----------



## prizee

I have 3. All Le Pliages. 1 black medium long handle. 1 bright orange medium long handle. and 1 black medium short handle. 
I really love them! They are so light weight and sturdy. I first saw Longchamp when I was like 10 years old, I think. My mom got a dark orange large one and she still use it till today!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

soon to be 2, my medium hand held LM in blanc is on the way =D hopefully my sister's medium hand held bugs in black is on the way too haha so I'll have 3!


----------



## earthx

I used to own around 30 Le Pliages in almost every style. But then I decided to downsize my Longchamp collection and invest it in a new LV bag, so now I'm down to around 5. 2 Medium, 2 Cabas and 1 small


----------



## wantgooddeals

earthx said:


> I used to own around 30 Le Pliages in almost every style. But then I decided to downsize my Longchamp collection and invest it in a new LV bag, so now I'm down to around 5. 2 Medium, 2 Cabas and 1 small



Where did they went to? *heart aches*


----------



## earthx

wantgooddeals said:


> Where did they went to? *heart aches*



I put them on sale and use the money to fund for a new LV instead. Longchamp have become popular in my country (I'm originally from Thailand) and you can see one every 2 minutes!! That drives me a little crazy


----------



## wantgooddeals

earthx said:


> I put them on sale and use the money to fund for a new LV instead. Longchamp have become popular in my country (I'm originally from Thailand) and you can see one every 2 minutes!! That drives me a little crazy



I wish I bought them off your hands! I have been looking for some for reasonable prices since I don't travel much. You don't happen to mean knockoffs right? (no offense!)


----------



## earthx

wantgooddeals said:


> I wish I bought them off your hands! I have been looking for some for reasonable prices since I don't travel much. You don't happen to mean knockoffs right? (no offense!)



me with knockoffs? no thank you, it just not my cup of tea lol 
there's a lot of real deal, and some knock-off flying every corner. I mean, it's not that hard to save up for a longchamp


----------



## yuurei

I have 2 at the moment.  One I use for a weekender bag and another one that is expandable for travel.  Both I made sure was made in France before purchasing.


----------



## lcholic

my addiction started march 2010... so far i've purchased more than a dozen. list below in order of my purchase:

1) Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
2) Planetes Cosmetic Bag in Black
3) Le Pliage Small Short Handle in Navy
4) Le Pliage Back Pack in Rosaly - gift to my 10yr old daughter
5) Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Medium Short Handle in Papier with White Print- sold to a friend as I prefer the Long Handle
6) Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Medium Long Handle in Navy with White Print
7) Le Pliage Statue of Liberty (exclusive from New York) Medium Long Handle in Graphite with White Print
8) Le Pliage Miyajima (exclusive from Japan) Medium Long Handle in Black with Gold Print
9) Le Pliage Great Wall of China (exclusive from HK/China) Medium Long Handle in Taupe with White Print
10) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Bilberry - returned to Longchamp Singapore due to poor quality (they refunded my money by Credit Voucher)
11) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Rouge Red
12) Le Pliage Bugs Large Long Handle in Bilberry 
13) Planetes Medium Short Handle in Red
14) Le Pliage Tree of Life Large Long Handle in Fuchsia

now i am waiting for my friend who is in Munich, Germany this week for a business trip.. i asked him to buy 4 items for me:

1) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Chocolate
2) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Palm Green
3) Planetes Large Long Handle in Night Blue
4) Planetes Coin Purse in Black

i can't stop my addiction to Le Pliage and Planetes... i am also using my Longchamp as my everyday bag. I just change bag almost everyday so i can use all of them in turns


----------



## lcholic

lcholic said:


> my addiction started march 2010... so far i've purchased more than a dozen. list below in order of my purchase:
> 
> 1) Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
> 2) Planetes Cosmetic Bag in Black
> 3) Le Pliage Small Short Handle in Navy
> 4) Le Pliage Back Pack in Rosaly - gift to my 10yr old daughter
> 5) Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Medium Short Handle in Papier with White Print- sold to a friend as I prefer the Long Handle
> 6) Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Medium Long Handle in Navy with White Print
> 7) Le Pliage Statue of Liberty (exclusive from New York) Medium Long Handle in Graphite with White Print
> 8) Le Pliage Miyajima (exclusive from Japan) Medium Long Handle in Black with Gold Print
> 9) Le Pliage Great Wall of China (exclusive from HK/China) Medium Long Handle in Taupe with White Print
> 10) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Bilberry - returned to Longchamp Singapore due to poor quality (they refunded my money by Credit Voucher)
> 11) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Rouge Red
> 12) Le Pliage Bugs Large Long Handle in Bilberry
> 13) Planetes Medium Short Handle in Red
> 14) Le Pliage Tree of Life Large Long Handle in Fuchsia
> 
> now i am waiting for my friend who is in Munich, Germany this week for a business trip.. i asked him to buy 4 items for me:
> 
> 1) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Chocolate
> 2) Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Palm Green
> 3) Planetes Large Long Handle in Night Blue
> 4) Planetes Coin Purse in Black
> 
> i can't stop my addiction to Le Pliage and Planetes... i am also using my Longchamp as my everyday bag. I just change bag almost everyday so i can use all of them in turns


i forgot my LM Metal Large Long Handle in Bronze


----------



## kasmom

I'm obsess about Longchamp at the moment!! I'm still waiting for 2 Pliages Arbre De Vie from Magnum, they will be my firsts. I'm considering a small short handle but worried that it will be too small for my 5'6" frame, anyone with a modeling picture? It seem not to be a popular size since most pics are of the large and medium.


----------



## momomia

I have 2 med with short handle, bright orange and black


----------



## wantgooddeals

earthx said:


> me with knockoffs? no thank you, it just not my cup of tea lol
> there's a lot of real deal, and some knock-off flying every corner. I mean, it's not that hard to save up for a longchamp



Oh no, I definitely don't mean you buying the fakes! What I meant was that you said they were everywhere, so I thought you meant knock-offs in the markets.


----------



## bobbie_ch

hi!..i'm new here .. i love my red le pliage...


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I own a medium long handle le pliage in graphite. looking to add a navy and slate to my collection pretty soon! i'm a very petite girl, so I can't pull off the large shopping totes, but hope to own one someday to use as a carry on!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

3 all medium short handle 2 are LE, one is planete
gray planete
LM in blanc
Black bugs le pliage

Longchamp is seriously addicting! My most favorite designer/brand and my back, my bank account is thanking me too


----------



## SupaAsdf

Reading this thread makes me want one


----------



## billetdoux

SupaAsdf said:


> Reading this thread makes me want one



You should get one! I saw a few people with them when they first became popular and thought they were a giant waste of money since they're essentially a nylon sack with handles. I was completely wrong, though! I LOVE mine (it's a large long-handle and I'm not even sure what the exact color is -- sort of a dusty rose?) and it's so convenient as a travel bag or bookbag. And I actually love that they're nylon because of the all-weather factor. I've had too many incidences in my life where I'm carrying a nice leather or canvas purse and am so worried about the purse getting ruined that I get drenched instead.


----------



## mdlcal28

I only have one...bought it a couple of weeks ago.....
Large Long Handle Foldable Hunter Green Le Pliage.....I carry all my work info in it.
I love totes for paperwork, laptop but I havent been satisfied with anything until this.
I had just bought a JCrew Leather tote a week or so before I found this but it was too tall for what I wanted. 
I want to get a short handled weekender soon......like before my trip next weekend!

Also, if you read the Daily Mail (UK), Samantha Cameron is shown with two or three at the airport....


----------



## bisoumoi

I have 2; both le pliage. One short handle medium in a beautiful deep purple and the other large long handle in Kiwi (most beautiful green ever!)


----------



## Cadence73

*xxxxx
you should read our rules before posting here again*


----------



## batgirl416

Hi!  For those with Limited Edition Le Pliage, hope you can post on this thread:http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-limited-editions-photos-and-info-675094.html

Thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Longchamps:

Eiffel tower, Cabas open tote, in navy
LM Metal, shopping medium, in pink gold
LM Metal, shopping medium, in blanc
Arbre de vie, shopping medium, in white
2010 Badges, shopping medium, in navy
Clubs 2605, shopping medium, in gris (en route to me!)

I'm 5 feet tall 130 lbs. so I tend to just get the medium long handle.  Do you think I can handle toting the large long handle or medium short handle without the bag engulfing my size? I kinda feel the cabas is already big for me that's why I rarely use it.


----------



## gabz

2


----------



## pixiechic

kasmom said:


> I'm obsess about Longchamp at the moment!! I'm still waiting for 2 Pliages Arbre De Vie from Magnum, they will be my firsts.* I'm considering a small short handle but worried that it will be too small for my 5'6" frame,* anyone with a modeling picture? It seem not to be a popular size since most pics are of the large and medium.



I have one of the small short handle bags and it is the perfect size for everyday. I'm 5'7".

Current Le Pliage count (subject to change at any time): 5

Open Tote - Praline
Open Tote - Bilberry
Large long-handled tote - Bilberry (use this for travel)
Medium short-handled handbag - Rose Darshan print
Small short-handle handbag - Fuschia


----------



## batgirl416

Love Longchamp for the lightness, durability, no fuss, and various colours and designs.  I especially love that it's foldable... I normally bring 2 with me during travels in case I need it:  1 shopping bag and 1 travel tote (both stored in my carry on). 

Current Le Pliage in my collection (but still looking to expand):  7

*Travel Tote Size *
1. Limited Edition Sgt Colonel - Graphite 
2. Mandarin 
3. Taupe 

*Shopping (Large in long handle)*
1. Limited Edition Eiffel - Navy 
2. Limited Edition LM Metal - Steel 

*Handbag (Medium in short handle) *
1. Limited Edition Eiffel - Papier 
2. Taupe


----------



## Spielberg1

expandable duffle black - for travel

Expandable Duffle beige toile -- for everyday

Large orange le pliage (it was at Loehmanns, couldn't resist)

Large ruby red SHORT HANDLE le pliage

Large black long handle le pliage - use as tote
Medium black long handle le pliage - use as handbag
Small black le pliage - use as a le pliage within le pliage

Black zip backpack - use as backpack, and also inside tote

Small brown mini planetes - i think i might use this for makeup

i don't think i would ever buy a longchamp on ebay... too many convincing fakes running around NYC


----------



## vilette21c

I have three.


----------



## jw1

None, I understand that they're durable but everyone has them!


----------



## lovebags72

I have several pilages..the color are so nice, I'm addicted to them


----------



## Elara

I just ordered my first yesterday- the long handled Arbre in blue- I can't wait to get it!


----------



## emememem

I have 2 , just ordered 2 more from Neimans, they are on sale on line till 5/12/11 25% off.


----------



## charismaticxoxo

3.. one in hot pink (but it's pretty worn!), rose pink, and blue. Love using Longchamp bags as my carry on purse. Light and holds just enough!


----------



## scrpo83

Just 1..Medium Planetes in Raisin (short handle) the  colour is sooo lovely..


----------



## lover333

Just one. I bought another one but returned it. It's a bit too plain for my taste other. Nice bag for class though.


----------



## islander2k6

I have two large le pliages. One is always my carry on when flying. Otherwise, I use it for my toiletries when traveling. Or I carry it as a purse when it's raining. If I remember, I'll take it to the grocery store and use instead of plastic bags. It so versatile!


----------



## bittenbythebag

When I started my love affair with Longchamp I just can't stop.  I love the limited editions and here are my babies so far...

Longchamp LM Metal, blanc, small long handle
Longchamp LM Metal, or rose, small long handle
Longchamp LM Metal, steel, medium short handle
Longchamp LM Metal, steel, small long handle
Longchamp Le pliage Badges S/S 2010, navy, small long handle
Longchamp Le pliage Numbers 2007, grey, small long handle
Longchamp vintage leather cosmetic case, chocolate brown with LM prints

later to come...
Longchamp cosmetic bag F/W 2010 Badges insects, graphite
Longchamp coin purse
Longchamp le pliage, bilberry, medium short handle


----------



## lieu12

i have one large le pliage now, but planning to get another one in a different color .


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi ladies!  You may have some best kept pictures during one of your travels and your Longchamp came along with you.  Please post you Longchamp in action on this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-action-682718.html

Any pictures while your wearing your Longchamp bag, scarf, purse, cosmetic bag, shoes, etc. are very welcome.  Make us drool with envy!  See you gals!


----------



## psxgurl

Anyone have the Le Pliage Large Tote and the Expandable luggage?  How's the sizing difference?  I'm debating which one to buy as my carry- on this summer.  I'm leaning towards the expandable luggage because of the longer shoulder strap and that you can expand it if needed.  any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ballet_russe

psxgurl said:


> Anyone have the Le Pliage Large Tote and the Expandable luggage?  How's the sizing difference?  I'm debating which one to buy as my carry- on this summer.  I'm leaning towards the expandable luggage because of the longer shoulder strap and that you can expand it if needed.  any help is much appreciated.



Yes, I have both.  They are exactly the same size. I prefer the expandable because it has long shoulder strap. I have never expanded it because it is plenty big, as it is.


----------



## psxgurl

ballet_russe said:


> Yes, I have both.  They are exactly the same size. I prefer the expandable because it has long shoulder strap. I have never expanded it because it is plenty big, as it is.



Thanks so much for the info I think I'll get one in the bilberry color


----------



## ballet_russe

psxgurl said:


> Thanks so much for the info I think I'll get one in the bilberry color



that is what i have!


----------



## Spielberg1

black le pliage tote large 
black le pliage tote medium
black le pliage tote small
black le pliage zipper backpack
black le pliage expandable duffle
will soon (tomorrow!) have black le pliage briefcase
and black suitcase (with and without wheels)

orange le pliage tote large
graphite le pliage tote large
red le pliage medium tote short handle 
brown planetes super little bag
black victoire tote medium

I am going to buy my mom the le pliage hobo

le pliages and planetes are awesome super functional tools that i would not want to live without

smartest money i have ever spent

graphite and black are my favorite colors
i find the orange gets too visibly dirty -- although it cleans up nicely
i will probably never buy too many light colored le pliages


i won't buy longchamp on ebay -- WAY too many fakes running around NYC that look pretty darn real !  and these bags are all about quality -- waterproof, super strong.  i wouldn't want some cheap, weak knockoff


----------



## psxgurl

ballet_russe said:


> that is what i have!



Ooh!! Is it a pretty purple? It looks pretty online but never know when you get it  thanks again for the help


----------



## nygrl

I only have one: the le pliage large in navy blue and I use it for class. I'm waiting for a good sale to buy another one though.


----------



## lyceia

I bought the medium navy tree of life with short handle about 2 months ago. 
Had ordered n receive 2 more today
Medium fuscia tree of life with long handle
Small white tree of life with long handle
I like the different colored birds sewed on the bag 
   *


----------



## Layn

I have 5... one large Pliage and 4 medium ones... I like the vibrant colours


----------



## Needanotherbag

I just receive a large taupe colored le pliage tote from dh...he just returned from a business trip in Paris and purchased it for me while he was there.  It's very pretty, and looks super functional, I'll probably use it as my weekender bag.


----------



## simpleqrl

2 large totes in chocolate and graphite.
definitely will buy more when they go on sale


----------



## starsfromhere

1 medium tote in black. I've used it as a purse for over a year but I think I'm going to retire it for a nice leather bag. It is perfect for traveling though because it can get wet and tossed around (like at the airport). I might grab a large one as a bag for uni though!


----------



## grietje

Zero.  I've apparently missed something.


----------



## bisoumoi

I have just increase my numbers to 4 by getting a small long handle and a backpack!


----------



## Spielberg1

bisoumoi said:


> I have just increase my numbers to 4 by getting a small long handle and a backpack!



the zip backpack?  i love it!  isn't it great?!  so small but holds alot!


----------



## bisoumoi

^ Oh, no. I got the draw string version. It is wonderful! I love how roomy it is!


----------



## alyssaroxan

I have 4. 2 le pliage, 1 eiffel tower and 1 bugs.


----------



## Studded

I only have one, a blue Le Pliage.


----------



## andriennelicious

2 large with long handles, 1 medium with long handles. 1 planetes small, 1 large long handles tree of life in pink (as i know can be bought from HK and JPN...dont see it elsewhere. didnt know they have a pink till mum and sis saw it in Jpn and bought it back). I love them as my everyday bag as I am not someone that takes care of my bags well.


----------



## purselurve

I only got one ... so far. But it's so reliable and perfect on rainy days. LOL


----------



## bagaholic07

I have 5 ..white,fuschia ,bilberry, praline and planetes nuit...and i want more )


----------



## manikaa13

I have six.

SH in bilberry, blanc, black and rosalie
LH in garance red and citrine. 

I absolutely love them. 

Oh hey it's my first post.


----------



## dyyong

ONE  medium in apple green?


----------



## Bettan91

I own 4 one medium with short handels, medium with long handels and two big owns.... I always use them on rainy days!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

8 (now 6): Large LH in metal-bronze, fuchsia, chocolate, navy plain , navy arbre de vie,  taupe...Medium LH in curry, cornaline(praline)...gave away my navy arbre to my bestfriend and the chocolate to my cousin ( i havent used both ).


----------



## rx4dsoul

manikaa13 said:


> I have six.
> 
> SH in bilberry, blanc, black and rosalie
> LH in garance red and citrine.
> 
> I absolutely love them.
> 
> Oh hey it's my first post.



Hi. Can you post pics of your garance in Show your Longchamp thread? I cant decide between the original red and garance red...ive only seen the orig red IRL.


----------



## elkington

short handles: medium taupe, small kiwi (I think that's what it's called... a light green)
long handles: medium red, large bilberry (my favourite!  )

small messenger in bilberry and big messenger in brown (which I intend to sell though)

so 6 at the moment


----------



## manikaa13

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Can you post pics of your garance in Show your Longchamp thread? I cant decide between the original red and garance red...ive only seen the orig red IRL.




Sorry! I tried taking pics of the garance but my phone's cam is low res so it doesnt give the bag much justice. But if it's any help, the garance is a bright red and the original red leans towards dark red.


----------



## jaderic

i realised i've 14 of them, mostly cabas (no zip) cos i find zippers are inconvenient to get stuff out of the bag. 1 medium victorie long handle, 1 medium short handle pink gold LM, 1 large planetes, 1 medium short handle and 3 large long handles. I can't see myself having enough of them and will continue to add (omg!!)


----------



## estlin

4 so far. Large LH white Planetes and pink Darshan, a travel bag in lagoon and a peach Idole satchel.


----------



## Princess Pink

I have 5 


LLH Praline, LLH Black Statue of Liberty, LLH Navy Eiffel Tower, LSH Curry, LLH Raisin


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

1 - a large red Le Pliage


----------



## belovaldi

I had 5 - bilberry, graphite, navy, mandarine, beige LM
Now I sized down to 2 but still opening my eyes on LE oldies, especially Jeremy Scott colonel le pliage!


----------



## kayti

2 le pliage: 1 for the gym, 1 for the beach (lilac and fuchsia, don't know the proper color names)


----------



## am2022

2 :  a roller luggage and a carry on.
no le pliage for now!


----------



## eyegirl2k7

Large Grape Long Handle Le Pliage
Large Black LH Le Pliage
Small Black Planetes
Medium black LH Le Pliage
Pink Medium LH Darshan
Yellow Medium LH Darshan
Navy Medium LH Arbre De Vie

Soon to acquire:  Black MLH LM Metal, Large LH LM Metal, Petrol Blue MLH LM Metal, Grey Plaid MLH.    Then I'm done, LOL


----------



## Fizzinggirl

Three- one small black bag. Long handles. 
Pink medium bag -not long handles£
Pink and blue hand held bag-you only see the blue when you unzip the front zips that extend the size of the bag


----------



## LOUISBOY

i have 6....


----------



## icamelly

I have 3
Medium short handle black bugs edition
Medium short handle navy petals hk edition
Medium long handle in fuchsia

Coming soon medium long handle in loden


----------



## Dayzley

I used to own four but trimmed down into two

Large bilberry short handle good as hand carry/over n.ight bag
Medium Black Limited edition eiffel tower in long handle - good as everyday/shopping bag.


----------



## prettySoLeiL

I HAVE 10 LCs to date and still dying to have moooooooooooore. 

~a Large Shopping Le pliage in Chocolate
~a small short handle planetes in clay

i have 8 limited editions

~a large shopping darshan pink
~a medium shopping LM in petrol
~a Large shopping le pliage lagoon
~a type M arbre de vie in navy
~a medium shopping Apache in black
~a type S le pliage in curry
~a type S le pliage in loden
~a medium Long handle in Cinders



THANK U.


----------



## j0yc3

I have 2 - medium black and lilac large, both long handle. I gave a medium praline with short handle to my cousin (I only used it once).


----------



## Sallin

I have four. One Planètes Handbag in black, two Le Pliage Shopping ( one in curry and one in bilberry) and one small Le Pliage in brown. Bought the one in bilberry yesterday.


----------



## sugardrops

2 Le Pliage LLH(beige and chocolate)
1 Le Pliage Petals LLH(white)
2 LM Metal (rose gold LLH and petrole blue MSH)
1 Planetes LLH (hazelnut/noisette)

1 Le Pliage MLH (rouge/red) -- gave to my mom as a gift


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

I've only been obsessed with Longchamp for a month and I already own 12!!
All of them are Le Pliage "Shopping" totes. In purchase order-
- *White*
- *Brown*
- *Graphite*
- *Beige*
- *Autumn Orange*
- *Black*
- *Lilac*
- *Red*
- *Citrine (Yellow)*
- *Navy*
- *Bilberry (Dark Purple)*
- *Rosalie (Pink)*
and trying to get a *Loden*.


----------



## scrpo83

Just 1 - longchamp planetes medium in raisin (not sure about the actual name of the color)


----------



## Caro9ine

Four Pliages from tiny to big and a lovely black leather bag I got on sale on the website. Plus a very cool keychain/ bag charm. Bought my first in Paris...


----------



## Caro9ine

And are we not excited about the new all leather pliage bags?


----------



## teriy@ki

5... That's too many! But they are all in different sizes and colors. I have a crossbody satchel which I absolutely love as well.


----------



## BagCandy

Caro9ine said:


> And are we not excited about the new all leather pliage bags?


 
Oh yes we are


----------



## Queen Maria

None !


----------



## Josy77

I have two in the middle size, black and brown. And one small in navy. Really like them for university or when it rains outside.


----------



## jazmini

5


----------



## meagan1993

Just one.  It's the La Pilage in the color red.  I love it!  I can't wait to get my hands on the new Cuir line, so hopefully I will have 2 soon.


----------



## lingsummer

I have 3 LC. a*Bilberry, red and taupe. 2 short handle and 1 long handle. 
Thinking to buy a small size but my hubby will say I'm mad!
Cos to him it all looks the same... Lol...


----------



## Caro9ine

I saw the leather ones on t he website. Many colors...


----------



## Worldswirl

I just bought my third!


----------



## missbullissima

Four!


----------



## handbag*girl

I have 4


----------



## inluvwluxury

three =)


----------



## jutaka

Just one ..


----------



## alatrop

Just one. I plan on using it until it "dies" and then just buying another.


----------



## Mariapia

Three!
One Le pliage (canvas)
One Le pliage(leather)
One limited edition by Mary Katrantzou!
I can't get tired of them!:giggles:


----------



## rabbits

Two! A Le Pliage and a Roseau. Le Pilage make great gifts.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rabbits said:


> Two! A Le Pliage and a Roseau. Le Pilage make great gifts.



I agree. My cousins and friends love them (no sisters). I tend to buy all the new colors that come out...if something doesn't get used, then it goes to my cousins as gifts. They (le pliages) are *ALWAYS appreciated*, and more importantly, *USED* by those I give them to...even by the more finicky designer-obsessed ones - and I'd like to think that it was because of the Pliages' functionality and fun factor rather that just because twas a gift from me).


----------



## pixiechic

rabbits said:
			
		

> Two! A Le Pliage and a Roseau. Le Pilage make great gifts.



Soooo true. I gave sets of three different sized Le Pliage pouches to my mom and sisters last year, and they all use 'em for different things. My mom uses them for travel, one sister organizes her purse with them, and my other sister keeps small instrument parts in them (she's a classical musician). I use mine for camera and gadget batteries, cables, connectors, etc. Universally useful, and almost indestructible.


----------



## rabbits

^^ Yes! And they are great gifts to pick up from the airport especially if you are buying post-vacation presents - tax free, light and indestructible!


----------



## vink

Two. One medium Le Pliage and one messenger.


----------



## sola_gurl

Two planetes.


----------



## slowlikehoney

That's a great idea to get them as gifts! 
I only have one myself, but I want more.  I don't really need anymore because the one meets all my needs, I just _want_ more!

My mom could definitely get a lot of use out of one of these.  She travels a lot and she always does a lot of shopping when she travels so a bag that folds up inside her luggage would be great for her!!


----------



## EmeraldStar

I just ordered my first one from Magnums! It's the Red Grape (Raisin). I'm hoping to add a Bilberry one in the fall!


----------



## Just_C

lanka girl said:


> i carry only longchamp bags to work. I have 8 different colors of the le pilage totes in meduim and love it. It is light, washes well, holds a lot of stuff and very reasonable in price. In the large i own two, there is enough space to pack stuff for a weekend and still have room for shopping. Pistachio and terracotta are my favorites for the summer. I also like the fact it is still made in france.


2!


----------



## missbianti

one. finally i got the le pliage le cuir in red!! so happy. i dont like canvas bag, but this le cuir line is fab, i already thinking to have it in other color


----------



## audrey.

The big le Pilage in black, white, a kind of caramel brown and pink
and two of the small black one´s
 was the perfect bag for school !!


----------



## mymelodysg

I just welcomed my 9th.  Excluding wallets and pouches.


----------



## karo

I have 5 - 4 nylon le pliage (2 small: blue and black), one large (navy blue with the eiffel tower), one travel size and one leather from the cosmo line.


----------



## audrey.

i love love love the one with the eiffel tower !!! I shouldt have bought it too


----------



## faye86

Love this brand soooo much... I have some from nylons, 1 canvas pocket, 1 transparent bag and 1 le pliage cuir. The nylons are le pliage in black, brown, orange, cyclamen, white, graphyte, navy blue, red. Also planetes in powder pink, and victorie in hazelnut.So in total is 14 bags. Probably should have stop to buy....


----------



## donnaoh

One. Le Pliage Cuir in small.


----------



## boscobaby

One .. Longchamp medium le pliage in Navy blue


----------



## tiramisuux

When do you guys think they'll go out of style? It's been "in" for a while now...


----------



## Dcorbett359

I have two,red and black. I love the broen though!


----------



## Dcorbett359

I meant brown!


----------



## slowlikehoney

tiramisuux said:


> When do you guys think they'll go out of style? It's been "in" for a while now...



I don't think they will really ever go out of style.  It seems like they've become sort of a new classic.  They might become less popular/trendy but the style is such a simple one that I can't imagine them ever looking dated.  

I'm actually just now starting to even see them where I live, so when everyone was talking about how they're so sick of seeing them everywhere, I was like, "Huh? I haven't seen them anywhere?"

The only reason I even became aware of them is because I saw a picture of one on a blog and loved it immediately.  The blog post wasn't even about the bag, it was just sitting next to someone and I looked through all the comments till I found a mention of the bag and what it was called.


----------



## tiramisuux

slowlikehoney said:


> I don't think they will really ever go out of style.  It seems like they've become sort of a new classic.  They might become less popular/trendy but the style is such a simple one that I can't imagine them ever looking dated.
> 
> I'm actually just now starting to even see them where I live, so when everyone was talking about how they're so sick of seeing them everywhere, I was like, "Huh? I haven't seen them anywhere?"
> 
> The only reason I even became aware of them is because I saw a picture of one on a blog and loved it immediately.  The blog post wasn't even about the bag, it was just sitting next to someone and I looked through all the comments till I found a mention of the bag and what it was called.




I've seen them around for the last 2 years or so and it does get boring looking at it, especially when I originally thought it was the ugliest bag I've ever seen. I grew to like it and want one now because I can tell it's extremely durable which is what I need, although sometimes I do still think its ugly/looks cheap when its empty and saggy.
I agree though, it is becoming a classic.


----------



## slowlikehoney

tiramisuux said:


> I've seen them around for the last 2 years or so and it does get boring looking at it, especially when I originally thought it was the ugliest bag I've ever seen. I grew to like it and want one now because I can tell it's extremely durable which is what I need, although sometimes I do still think its ugly/looks cheap when its empty and saggy.
> I agree though, it is becoming a classic.




Funny you say that because when I first saw it, it was sitting open on a flat surface and I couldn't tell how saggy it was.  I was a little disappointed the first time I saw it hanging off someone's shoulder, but in the end the durability factor won me over, too.  

I do like the way it looks better when it's full of stuff and not so saggy, but in the end I really do also like it's simplicity, that it's not a "look at me" bag.  Some days I just don't feel like dealing with or thinking about the bag hype.  

Now that I think about it, I'm wondering if maybe it was there all around me and I just never noticed it...


----------



## sweetface83

I have 5:
Small LH Arbre de Vie in Navy
Medium SH in Taupe/Slate
The Nordstrom LH Expandable Travel Bag in Chocolate
Roseau SH in croc Ebene
Veau Foulonne Dome Satchel


----------



## tiramisuux

slowlikehoney said:


> Funny you say that because when I first saw it, it was sitting open on a flat surface and I couldn't tell how saggy it was.  I was a little disappointed the first time I saw it hanging off someone's shoulder, but in the end the durability factor won me over, too.
> 
> I do like the way it looks better when it's full of stuff and not so saggy, but in the end I really do also like it's simplicity, that it's not a "look at me" bag.  Some days I just don't feel like dealing with or thinking about the bag hype.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I'm wondering if maybe it was there all around me and I just never noticed it...



The first time I noticed it, unfortunately, was a bad fake. It wasn't even a direct copy of "le pliage". It was just a folding nylon bag. Then I started noticing more of them that were better made, and thankfully these ones were real.

I actually bought my first le pliage today in camel. I was looking for something bolder as opposed to the blacks, navys, browns everyone grabs for convenience. Was stuck between camel and taupe, and I figured camel stands out more and more "fun" in a way, plus I haven't seen anyone actually carry it yet. So now I'm at home thinking, maybe I should've got the taupe...

IF ANYONE HAS PICS OF THE CAMEL, PLEASE DO SHARE  We can be bag buddies


----------



## missmoimoi

I bought my first Le Pliage today, nice dark orange that I've been eye-balling and the one in python print...both on sale & small, i think but I will check the sizes online.

I'd love other colours and I've been wanting one for quite some time but just not willing to pay full price.  I see them everywhere downtown and I can see how they are so practical and lightweight.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I have two. A large and medium size one. They're so durable!


----------



## haha100

Just got a small Le Planetes. 30% off on Overstock. My first and I love it. Simple design and so lightweight (esp. compared to my Florentines).


----------



## asianjade

I have a large gray Le Pliage to carry my stuffs to the gym and a Roseau hand held bag in hazenut color. Wish to get a medium dark orange color Le pliage.


----------



## nordysgal

haha100 said:


> Just got a small Le Planetes. 30% off on Overstock. My first and I love it. Simple design and so lightweight (esp. compared to my Florentines).



Can you post a link?  I'm trying to find Longchamp on overstock.com with no luck - thanks!


As for me, I have 3 - a tote large and medium le pliage and a short handle le pliage.  Just can't get enough!


----------



## haha100

nordysgal said:
			
		

> Can you post a link?  I'm trying to find Longchamp on overstock.com with no luck - thanks!
> 
> As for me, I have 3 - a tote large and medium le pliage and a short handle le pliage.  Just can't get enough!



Hope this works!

http://www.overstock.com/


----------



## haha100

haha100 said:
			
		

> Hope this works!
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/



Sorry, I just realized why you meant. I bought mine about six weeks ago.


----------



## sweetlove

I own two, and I'm planning to get one more which will complete the collection.. For now


----------



## doreenjoy

I have a ton of Le Pliage: 

* large shopper in ocean blue
* large shopper in chocolate
* extra large custom bag - cobalt with light blue stripes, long handles
* large custom shopper - bilberry/purple with chocolate stripes, long handles
* flap messenger bag, bilberry
* bilberry "briefcase"
* small custom handbag, blue with bilberry stripes
* lots of the Le Pliage nylon cosmetics bags and coin purses in various shapes and sizes. 

and I have a Le Pliage Cuir that is my favorite of all of them. I got the Medium with the long detachable strap in red.


----------



## loves

2 expandable le pliage which i love for travel and one regular le pliage


----------



## bleachedrukia

Just 1 black nylon shoulder bag w/ eiffel tower print on it  considering about getting the cuir in medium turquoise! Also, the black makeup bag in nylon. Poor thing is sooo beat up now. 

Was in germany for oktoberfest in 2010 and all the girls were carrying longchamp bags. I think I fell in love then  The only thing similar I had seen before were the harve chapelier bags.


----------



## larasc17

5  3 Classic la pliage red, black and navy (navy is from a extraordinaire collection there is a tree on it and colorful birds) and a large pink to use for short vacations and a crossbody khaki


----------



## nordysgal

larasc17 said:


> 5  3 Classic la pliage red, black and navy (*navy is from a extraordinaire collection there is a tree on it and colorful birds*) and a large pink to use for short vacations and a crossbody khaki



I love this le pliage so much! I was in Paris last summer and started to buy it... then hesitated, went to another store and found it in white, and decided i loved the navy so much more!  my travel mates were so over my shopping by then though, that i went with the white or they would have beat me if I dragged them back to the other store haha.

also happy to report i just added le pliage #4 to the collection - small short handle in turquoise (managed to snatch one up at nordstroms when they went on sale a few weeks ago!).  I'm probably going to add #5 (and last!) when i buy the planetes in a few weeks for grad school, and I'm deciding now if I should keep my large LH black le pliage or sell it, as I don't want 2 black bags the same size (and that doesn't even consider my Herve Chapelier 925 I haven't even used yet.  Eek!).


----------



## Mamamaxim

Lanka Girl said:


> I carry only Longchamp bags to work. I have 8 different colors of the Le Pilage totes in meduim and love it. It is light, washes well, holds a lot of stuff and very reasonable in price. In the large I own two, there is enough space to pack stuff for a weekend and still have room for shopping. Pistachio and Terracotta are my favorites for the summer. I also like the fact it is still made in France.


3 love them


----------



## pasdedeux1

I have 12:

eggplant
peacock
white
brown
navy
raspberry
red
sky blue
black
navy arbres de vie
black planetes
navy eiffel tower

I think that might be too many...


----------



## legaldiva

I have the standard "le pliage" tote in black with brown leather accents & handles.  I bought it in Paris before I moved home from my study abroad over 10 years ago!

I also have the two small "le pliage" in all black and all brown with shoulder straps.  I love them for more casual events on weekends.  Perfect shoulder bag.

I'd like to get a larger duffle & the snake-print nylon le pliage.  Wonderful, classy totes.


----------



## annabellet

i just received my very first longchamp Le Pliage Large Shopping Tote in black today


----------



## Marumari

Only one - the red leather crossbody.  I never got into the totes, nor will I likely do so.  :/


----------



## ash&diamond

total 6 pcs in my collcetions


----------



## kaikooks

Limited edition Le Pliage Eiffel Tower in beige
Blue and black planetes 
Victoire large shoulder bag in cream
LM short handle in bronze
Le pliage open tote in white and olive green

Total of 7


----------



## Miss BB

Two Longchomps, both Small mini tote.
Fuschia & Turquoise

Is the color too trendy ?
I chose Turquoise, but I really liked Bilberry also.

Thoughts ??????????????????


----------



## nordysgal

Miss BB said:


> Two Longchomps, both Small mini tote.
> Fuschia & Turquoise
> 
> Is the color too trendy ?
> I chose Turquoise, but I really liked Bilberry also.
> 
> Thoughts ??????????????????



I love the turquoise!  I just bought it in the small SH, identical to yours.  I love the dusty quality to the color - can't wait to take it out for the first time this weekend!


----------



## PinayRN94

Is this authentic?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Elliespurse

PinayRN94 said:


> Is this authentic?



Hi and welcome, could you re-post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html

(thread is in the Authenticate This forum, the experts are answering questions in that thread)

Good luck.


----------



## PinayRN94

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, could you re-post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html
> 
> (thread is in the Authenticate This forum, the experts are answering questions in that thread)
> 
> Good luck.



Ooops sorry 
Thank you!


----------



## mopicung

two; grey and light brown (medium size)


----------



## Mamamaxim

I have three and love them


----------



## amuese

I ordered a Les Planetes in Black -- it will be my first Longchamp (and my first 'expensive' bag). Hope it will be a good experience!


----------



## nordysgal

amuese said:


> I ordered a Les Planetes in Black -- it will be my first Longchamp (and my first 'expensive' bag). Hope it will be a good experience!



Yay, congrats!  I've been desperately wanting the large Le Planetes in Black for when I start graduate school next month.  I just bought one this morning - can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## keodi

Just one. I probaly will not get another again the quality is very poor.


----------



## flyvetjo

I have 3. A small red shopper i use for work as it's small enough to put in my locker but big enough to carry everything I need. I also have a large navy shopper and a large red garance shopper that i use for days out with the kids!


----------



## Miss BB

flyvetjo said:


> I have 3. A small red shopper i use for work as it's small enough to put in my locker but big enough to carry everything I need. I also have a large navy shopper and a large red garance shopper that i use for days out with the kids!


Is the red a versitile color ??? I keep thinking I need a red one...


----------



## flyvetjo

Miss BB said:


> Is the red a versitile color ??? I keep thinking I need a red one...



I prefer the 'regular' red to the garance red that is a really bright pinky red colour. I find the regular red goes really well with my wardrobe- but i wear a lot of blues/ browns so i like the contrast!


----------



## handbagaddict80

I own two of them.  A large shopper in black and medium long handle in moss..I didn't know what the big fuss was about them until I owned one.  They are very versatile and compact, convenient for shopping and travel..


----------



## Coffee Addicted

3


----------



## BelleofBaubles

I've got all Le Pliage Longchamps: a shoulder in citron, 2 mini totes in lilac and slate green, and an expandable in black en route from the Nordys anniversary sale.


----------



## amuese

nordysgal said:


> Yay, congrats!  I've been desperately wanting the large Le Planetes in Black for when I start graduate school next month.  I just bought one this morning - can't wait for it to arrive!



Aw~ That's great news! I ordered from bagshop.com. I don't have a Longchamp store where I live so hopefully one will open by the time the bag starts wearing.  

PS -- you have excellent taste!


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

I can finally give an answer, yey!!!!!!!

2. 

I should do a reveal, lol.


----------



## ammpt0831

sweetface83 said:


> I have 5:
> Small LH Arbre de Vie in Navy
> Medium SH in Taupe/Slate
> The Nordstrom LH Expandable Travel Bag in Chocolate
> Roseau SH in croc Ebene
> Veau Foulonne Dome Satchel



Hello there!  Do you have a modeling pic of your Roseau tote?  I have been wanting to get one, but the nearest LC store to my place is 2.5 hours away and I want to see how big it is (I'm 5' tall).  Is yours the medium or large one?  Is it of good quality?  I love croc style bags and I like how simple but elegant-looking the Roseau totes are.


----------



## ammpt0831

Just 1:  Mary Katrantzou handheld bag (small one)


----------



## bananaofmyeye

I have one in the large Planetes style, which I carry to work everyday. I used to have a large purple one in the Pliage style. I used when I was a college student, but recently, I stepped on the bag while it was hanging on a chair. The handle ripped right off . I ended up giving it away to a friend...she fixed it up and carries it now.


----------



## jeya13

I don't have any and have no interest in the nylon ones that are so popular. If I buy one it will be more of a handbag style.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

katyxb said:
			
		

> i've always wanted one, how much do they go for?



They range from 100 to 145.00


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I have two. A medium in purple with long handles and a medium with short handles in camel. I am debating as bout getting a third large one. Before the year I would love to purchase a custom designed one.


----------



## Audhee2626

I have 3 longchamp bag, light purple medium LLH, brown coffe planetes small LH, red Small Le pliage short handle


----------



## rainrowan

none at the moment but I'd like to eventually get a large Le Pliage tote that I can customize at their website. I would like bronze hardware, any nylon with gray hues w a contrast color stripe, and possibly black leather handles if they have an option for that


----------



## 4LeafClover

I have 6! 

Medium SH in Paper
Medium SH in Black
Medium LH in Red
Large LH in Beige
Large LH in Navy
Extra Large (?) SH in Orange (this is the duffle/travel size)

I love all of them! I own more expensive bags but these are my everyday go-to bags.


----------



## shavina

i have : 8 large long handle (Autour de Halong, dark fuchsia, navy blue, raisin planetes, loden, peacock, red, great wall of China-maroon) and 6 medium long handle (myrtle with insect patches, orange, burgundy victoire, lagoon, red, LM bronze, 1 taupe medium short handle pliage, 1 Veau Foulonne tote bag, 1 planetes brown hobo, 1 Pliage cuir medium in camel. I really looove Longchamp.


----------



## Michellechow

I have three,longchamp is the most affordable designer bags that i ever bought.i got my first le pliage in black,long handle, then red in short handle,and also an oversized expandable le plage tote in beige fr travel.


----------



## Michellechow

rainrowan said:


> none at the moment but I'd like to eventually get a large Le Pliage tote that I can customize at their website. I would like bronze hardware, any nylon with gray hues w a contrast color stripe, and possibly black leather handles if they have an option for that



I absolutely adores your marc jacobs in gold leather.i have one in black and it is heavy and the chain hurts my shoulder


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Waiting on my second Longchamp bag to come in the mail. A Large Le Pliage in black I purchased from Bloomies with the 20% off Friends and Family discount PLUS my 10% off welcome gift for signing up. WIN! My first was a customized Le Pliage from France in Bilberry/Cream. Love these totes!


----------



## pavilion

Two large long handle Le Pliages (bilberry and a pale green)
One short handle duffle (grey)


----------



## Wishsong

4 Le Pliages, large (fuschia, lavender, brown, beige)
2 LM metal totes, medium (bronze, black)
2 LM metal totes, large (gold, bordeaux)

All of them with long handles,  Oh and a red Le Pliage backpack 

I think my collection is fairly reasonable


----------



## Sophie-Rose

One... But would love to own more....


----------



## Posh Princess

I have a med. in brown and another in purple w/ a design


----------



## Hamhamjanice

I have 6, in most sizes... They are very convenient and light-weight. I even used mine to carry laptops! It holds well!


----------



## akela08

I have 5 , large le pliage graphite 1 and 4 cabas (silver LM, taupe , graphite and white) . i really love cabas model.

anybody know cabas will discontinue, true or false???

pls let me know if u can , THX.


----------



## Gatsby

One black leather Rouseau Tote I use for work to carry a laptop.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

I just bought my first Le Pilage  I can't wait until it gets here. I'm off to Vegas too so I may just stop into the store at Cesar's!!

[


----------



## mayajuliana

Four...two I bought on bonanza/eBay and two are gifts from my mom when she was in Paris...two are Le Pliage long handles, and two are the all black kind, forget the name of the line...


----------



## jailnurse93

A gray leather wallet that I bought at Kaufmann's dept store (they were bought out by Macy's I believe).  It's a trifold and a no name but I've had it probably 15 years so it's a very good wallet and I do like it.  I've also taken good care of it as I try to with all of my stuff.  I have a few other ones; a couple of Buxton's but I keep going right back to this gray wallet.  I just like it.

Sorry I just realized I'm in the wrong thread I can't figure out how to delete or move.  Sorry for the interupttion.


----------



## jayohwhy

I have 3

1. Medium white le pliags
2. Smaller le pliage in golden brown
3. Medium le pliage- (old style) in tan

I have nicer bags at home but I'm addicted to my le pliage! They are so light, fit a lot, and yet versatile enough to be dressed up.


----------



## chanelbelle7

I have a total of five..mix of totes and travel bags!

Le Pliage large tote in black with brown handles (purchased 5 years ago in Paris)
Le Pliage medium tote in black with brown handles (purchased last year in Paris)
Le Pliage medium tote in black with black handles (purchased at Nordstrom)
Le Pliage black duffle with short brown handles (purchased last year in Paris)
Le Pliage black expandable duffle with short brown handles and long shoulder strap (purchased last month in Munich)

I usually try to pick one up when I am in Europe...they are so much cheaper there! 

I think maybe it's time time to try one in a fun color!!


----------



## sangrmahlia

Oh dear I've lost count on how many Le Pliage I've been through :shame: because I do a lot of traveling and I use them for cabin bags. I do have one Gatsby exotic (the first one that came out, I believe, very big) but it's quite heavy and I don't carry it often.


----------



## chocopistachio

I have 1 beige and 1 black longchamp planetes, 1 red and 1 green large longhandle longchamp le pliage, 1 chocolate and 1 paper medium short handle longchamp autour de halong and my very first longchamp which is a brown medium long handle le pliage...


----------



## nitekoala

I just bought my first longchamp. Le pliage L shopping bag in turquoise, from another online seller. Authenticated in the thread here.

It's so simple but so pretty! I'm going to bring it when I go overseas, as an additional shopping bag


----------



## thisismelz

I own 4 longchamp items. I tend to favor the medium size


----------



## chocopistachio

thisismelz said:
			
		

> I own 4 longchamp items. I tend to favor the medium size



They are just the perfect size...  i got a large one and it was just too big for my basics - wallet, sunglasses and a small make up kit...


----------



## thisismelz

chocopistachio said:
			
		

> They are just the perfect size...  i got a large one and it was just too big for my basics - wallet, sunglasses and a small make up kit...



Exactly! I purchased the large one thinking it was ideal but I simply kept losing everything in it. So I went back for the medium and its simply ideal.


----------



## leanne_cire88

Small Short Handle Mary Katrantzou 
Cabas Citrene
Large Long Handle Victoire Black
Luggage Peacock 
Luggage Burgundy

Recent addition: Medium Short Handle Eiffel Tower in Duck Blue and Camel


----------



## jess236

I have only one - a black medium long handle. But I'd like to get a planetes in black and a medium long handle in burgundy.  
I just love these bags.  I have been wearing mine for over a year and it still looks great.  At first, I was worried about the holes in the corners, but after a year of wear, they haven't gotten any bigger and they are very small.  Nothing that would keep me from buying another le pliage.


----------



## Jenny9788

I only have one in yellow color which I use it almost everyday.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

I got my new Le Pliage today


----------



## machihazel

3! one large tote, one top handle, and one carry-on size top handle for traveling. all le Pilage!


----------



## Sandra Consell

i have 3 le pliage totes.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Help, please! Does anyone know what the main difference between the "Le Pliage Handheld" and the "Le Pliage Medium" is? (Both are short handle) I mean, it's just a matter of inches but why would they make a bag with such similiar measurements? Is the "handheld" considered a "large" size since it's wider?  Did they make these two similar sizes, but one is bigger horizontally (wider) vs. vertically (taller)? And what's up with the difference in strap drop? So odd.  Does anyone have a preference for one vs. the other?

"Handheld": 18"L x 10"H x 7.5"W; 4" strap drop



"Medium" : 17 3/4"W X 13 3/4"H X 9"D, 3 1/2" strap drop


----------



## glamourdoll.

I have two. One's a larger one in black, and a medium in purple


----------



## eternalbliss

I'm thinking of buying one! Do you know where the best place to buy it is? I'm taking a trip to London, so I have the option to buy it in Geneva airport, Bristol airport, Heathrow airport, or Harrods in London. From the pictures, I'm liking the Duck Blue, but who knows what I'll think when I see them for real!

Also, there is a rumour of an outlet in Geneva? Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

My litte collection is growing ...and im lovin it - most of them found secondhand
Le Pliage large 1 yellow and 1 black, medium short handle in light blue, mini with long handle in pink.  I also have a few older leather one, a tan long handle tote bag and a a black roseau bag.


----------



## crf19

I own two Le Pliage tote bags--one medium in dusty rose and one large in navy. Each has a long handle. I find that I use the navy one more often because it's a low-maintenance type of bag and suitable to my laziness! Stains and dirt from sitting on the floor or the elements aren't as noticeable on the navy as much as they are on the dusty rose. Plus, I can fit more things in the larger tote.


----------



## 0102030405

Only one, a black medium planetes. long handles. It deceptive how much it can hold!

http://imgur.com/oj8Y0


----------



## r3rar3ra

I v got 2 LC bags )


----------



## eternalbliss

*squee!!!!!* just ordered my first longchamp bag. the standard medium-sized le pliage, and the colour is graphite. i'm so happy because i got it at a duty free shop, which meant that I paid around $75  if i like this one, I want the beige one next!


----------



## wai_ling

thisismelz said:


> I own 4 longchamp items. I tend to favor the medium size
> 
> View attachment 1904577


 HIHI.. 
What is the color on top??
Peacock>>??


----------



## misstrine85

wai_ling said:
			
		

> HIHI..
> What is the color on top??
> Peacock>>??



Looks like it


----------



## BlueLoula

I went to longchamp today and I felt in love again lol
I got lost somehow couldn't decide on le pliage color that I wanted! ! I didn't buy and decided to go thru the web again to choose lol
I loved the blue one (duke) but I felt like a navy blue or brown! !! Akhhhhh cant decide! ! 
I already own a small burgundy and a medium black


----------



## itsuko

I have only two Longchamp bags, and neither of them is a le pilage. One is a clutch bag, and the other is a satchel. I'm also thinking of buying a longchamp travel bag lately, which would probably not be a le pilage either....


----------



## lovieluvslux

Hi everyone.  I have a black satchel purchased 4 years ago in patent leather.  I love it.  I have too many soft tote bags, that I'm not in a hurry to get the le pilage line.


----------



## ms p

Me too fell back in love with longchamp. I now have 3 - white cabas le pliage, duck blue medium short handle, victoire gunmetal  they are soooo light weight, classic shape & looks great with lots of outfit!


----------



## BlueLoula

Got my medium lc in duck blue !!! In loveeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Helensomners

4! So handy for all occasions!


----------



## Maddy luv

4
1Gloucester "Kate Moss for Longchamp
1luggage
2 le pliage


----------



## legaldiva

Three:
1) Black medium tote size shoulder "le pliage" with brown leather;
2) Black nylon with black leather handbag sized "le pliage"; and
3) Med brown nylon with brown coated leather handbag sized "le pliage"

I love them all.  I have the usual other suspects: LV neverfull, speedy, Fendi spy & H GP; however, I use my black longchamp the most BY FAR.


----------



## glamourdoll.

2 Le Pilage


----------



## HandbagHoarder9

So far I own one. It is the medium size with short handles. Its a beautiful lilac color. I adore it!

I haven't purchased a long handled one due to my concern about the length of the strap drop. 

Typically bags with longer straps don't work out well for me because of my height (4'10").


----------



## purpleboots

4, all Le Pilage
2 medium long handle, one large long handle, and one small short handle.  They are so much cheaper over seas I wanted to buy more, but just had no use for it.


----------



## finerthings15

1!! Just got the large le pliage in navy for the holidays! Would love a Medium le pliage in a pastel color for the summer )


----------



## ms p

Anyone know what are the new colors for le pliage spring 2013?


----------



## imlaughin247

Just purchased my first Longchamp today!

Black medium tote size shoulder "le pliage" with brown leather! So far I love her!


----------



## katherin3

i only have 2
one is a coin purse, look damn cute!
another one is a personalized le pilage bought online.. i been carry it almost everyday!


----------



## melvel

I have six. Yikes!

(In order of acquisition)

1. Le Pliage Small Long Handle Bilberry
2. Le Pliage Medium Short Handle Navy (Eiffel)
3. Planetes Large Long Handle Black
4. Le Pliage Large Long Handle Kiwi
5. Darshan (transparent Le Pliage) Medium Short Handle
6. Pouch bag in Bilberry


----------



## pavilion

2 large le pilage bags (bilberry and a light minty green)
1 leather cosmetics case (dark teal blue)
1 le pilage duffle bag (grey)


----------



## faye86

I have more than 10  yes, i'm crazy 
I collect those longchamp bags for few years already, but my top 5 fave ae
1 le pliage noel,  winter 2011 limited edition
2 le pliage cuir in orange small size with strap
3 le pliage large long handle in bordeaux
4 lm metal rose gold in small long handle
5 lm metal navy in small long handle


----------



## mdlcal28

Le Pliage in Forest Green
Legende in Black Leather


----------



## _mimo_

OFF TOPIC:

Hey ladies! Lets petition to have a lonchamp sub-forum for our convinience tracking all lonchamp related threads.

Just visit this link to count your vote and be heard!

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-6.html


----------



## vesna

I have quite a few as rain bags for my leather bags, or just carrying them alone in bad weather

navy large
lilac (mauve) large
army green (loden) large
beige large
orange (mango) medium short handle
beige medium short handle
chocolate small long handle
graphite extra large travel, short handle
loden cosmetic case
bordeaux cosmetic case

LOVE every one of them

mauve matches my purple YSL downtown size and saved it from rain in Paris )))


----------



## Donauwaller

So far (!) it's four Le Pliages, medium-short handle-orange (my first, was so practical to store in the pram), the medium-long handle-brown snakeskin, and two that I designed and ordered directly on Longchamp homepage, size x-large, long handle, one in beige/taupe, the other in grey/mint. One can't have too many of them !!


----------



## jchen815

So far only two Le Pliages. One in blue the other in red


----------



## siriusblack44

only 1, in brown!


----------



## lanit

I have two Pliages (large, coral and lilac) and one fabulous orange leather Veau Foulonné . I am looking for more Longchamp admirers. 
Edited to correct: I also have a favorite Longchamp cross body pouch I wear at least three to four times a week. It has been a go-to bag for three years now.


----------



## peace43

I have a Planetes large black with long handles, a Le Pliage large gun metal with long handles, and a black Le Pliage travel size expandable carry-on that I haven't used yet.


----------



## vink

2
One medium Le pliage with long handles
One Crossbody bag which I got as a gift.


----------



## parisianne_chic

I have three... a navy short handle le pliage cabas (open tote), a red short handle le pliage travel size and a small short handle terra cotta planetes.


----------



## Caro9ine

Seven. One leather and 6 Pliages of varying sizes.... 3 of them graphite.


----------



## LVBagLady

I have 3 Le Pliage med handheld ones in Bilberry, Chocolate and Paprika. I have 2 pouchettes in paprika and natural. Coin purse in paprika. Also a veau wallet. Going to Nordstrom tomorrow to look for more. Need something light for the summer.
I tried finding a Le Pliage large enough to hold my LV Delightful PM (for inclement weather) but the only bag large enough was a Planetes and that defeated the purpose because I need a bag that folds up to put in the Delightful.


----------



## LVBagLady

Forgot I also have a backpack in natural.  Older style.


----------



## bakeacookie

I had three. 
I gave a vintage cross body to my friend. 
I have two Le Pilages left. A large in bilberry and a small in moss. 

Depending on what the fall colors are I  may pick up another. 

(I've also gifted my Mom two large Le Pilages, one in bright pink and one in black).


----------



## thenoob

I only have one  

I only have a bilberry le pliage but their leather bags have always called to me. Maybe one day...


----------



## thedseer

Just one-a large navy. I will probably end up with another large and a small or medium at some point. I use mine all the time.


----------



## purse mommy

I have 7 and also a problem. LOL


----------



## annielull

i have a medium Pliage in brown with long handles, and recently acquired an Au Sultan tote bag in navy. 

i want to get a gatsby sport in yellow as well, but it seems like it went out of stock in most stores.


----------



## Luvdabags

Only one so far. I'd like to add a navy or bilberry one day.


----------



## biribiri

I own four...bought three of them last year and added one more to my collection this year. Waiting to lay my grubby paws on the le cuir series, heehee.

1. Le pliage backpack in camel
2. Le pliage briefcase in camel
3. Planetes medium with long handles in navy
4. Planetes medium with long handles in duck blue

More to come...


----------



## Cinnamon718

I have 2 med Pliages- hot pink and black.  Had them for 2 years and I'm sick of looking at them so I won't buy more. But I find them functional, especially in the rain. Also had a billbury cosmetic case. Sold it - hated the side zipper.


----------



## mandasari

1 le pliage cabas, 1 lm black in large long handle, 1 small cuir, 1 large pouch, and soon to come 1 medium cuir..
Love it cause of its functionality and lightweight, although i get bored on the models sometimes &#128513;


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

None


----------



## symagsy

Did longchamp ever had tweed le pliages? Thanks


----------



## cologne

6 le pliages


----------



## at0miq

I only have one. My friend has 5.


----------



## peace43

peace43 said:


> I have a Planetes large black with long handles, a Le Pliage large gun metal with long handles, and a black Le Pliage travel size expandable carry-on that I haven't used yet.



I now have the black expandable purse/tote from the 2013 Nordstrom Anniversary sale plus the above. I would like to get the Bilberry large tote when Bloomie's has their next 20% coupon.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Right Now I Only Have Two.

Eventually, I Would Like To Get A Planetes Large Tote.*


----------



## dhampson

Two. Both black with long straps. One large, one medium.


----------



## iseebearbears

none.


----------



## gr8onteej

Two-LePliage long handle medium in navy and a navy shoulder bag with flap (I don't know the name).


----------



## rea11yb0red

Two.  Le Pilage Large and Le Pilage Expandable Travel Bag.  Both in Bilberry.


----------



## Prufrock613

1. Pliage Cuir Medium
2. Pliage Cuir shopping tote
3. Limited edition from 2000 (heavy twill fabric tote, no idea of the name)


----------



## DizzyFairy

2 le pliage -same size, diff colors


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I have 4 Le Pliage bags. I recently bought these two at the Woodbury Common outlet store (please excuse my Instagram watermark):


----------



## peace43

HermesNewbie said:


> I have 4 Le Pliage bags. I recently bought these two at the Woodbury Common outlet store (please excuse my Instagram watermark):



Is there a Longchamp outlet at Woodbury Common outlets?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

peace43 said:


> Is there a Longchamp outlet at Woodbury Common outlets?


 
Yes, it's a great store! They had several different Le Pliage colors and a nice selection of sizes. They also had coats and all-leather bags. I received wonderful service from a very sweet SA. She even offered to send orders to me since I live in Georgia and can't make it up to NY very often.


----------



## purse mommy

HermesNewbie said:


> Yes, it's a great store! They had several different Le Pliage colors and a nice selection of sizes. They also had coats and all-leather bags. I received wonderful service from a very sweet SA. She even offered to send orders to me since I live in Georgia and can't make it up to NY very often.



What's her name I'd like to order too. I'm in LA


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purse mommy said:


> What's her name I'd like to order too. I'm in LA


 
I just sent you a PM!


----------



## aquafina

The le pliage in graphite and the planetes in black


----------



## Tuuli35

4, but will sell 2.


----------



## loveable

Just one - a large shoulder Le Pliage in red. I use it as a overnight/gym bag. Like it because it's light.


----------



## grjeske

Only 1...so far  
I use it as my everyday bag/purse. 
Love the color (gun metal) and how light it is...! I wanna get the green color next


----------



## cellardoor433

Three Le Pilage (two large and one small, all with shoulder straps)
Roseau shoulder bag (small)
black carry-on lugguage (though my cat has now claimed it as her little day bed)


----------



## Luvdabags

Two now!! Woohoo




For size difference. They are both large Le Pliage however the blue is the expandable tote.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Planning to get my first large le pliage tote soon! I am thinking of getting it monogrammed too. Do any of you have yours monogrammed? Do you like it? Also, would you recommend first name, nickname, or initials? Thanks


----------



## Sweetpea19

Luvdabags said:


> Two now!! Woohoo
> 
> View attachment 2268349
> 
> 
> For size difference. They are both large Le Pliage however the blue is the expandable tote.
> 
> View attachment 2268350



Nice! I ordered the expandable tote in black and cyclamen today from Nordstrom. They had navy too. Everything sold out literally in 20 mins!


----------



## debssx3

None. I used to hate how it looks but Im slowly liking it. It seems durable. So we'll see how I feel a out it in the future. Will it make a good baby bag though??


----------



## grjeske

debssx3 said:


> None. I used to hate how it looks but Im slowly liking it. It seems durable. So we'll see how I feel a out it in the future. Will it make a good baby bag though??



Same here! Wasn't too fond of how they looked but they grew on me. I bought th le pilage in gun metal w th long handle. I like it. 
Th handles slip off my shoulder quite often so I just overlap th handles and it solves tht problem. Hoping th more I use it that th handles will break in and or have tht problem anymore. 
Def a good for a diaper bag!


----------



## melvel

I have five now. In order of purchase:

-a small long handle Bilberry Le Pliage
-a medium short handle Navy Eiffel Tower Le Pliage
-a large long handle Black Planetes (my fave)
-a large long handle Lime Le Pliage
-a medium short handle transparent Darshan Le Pliage


----------



## BooIn

I have one le pliage cuir small in vegetal/neutral, made in france. The leather is soft and subtle. Got a new one in fuchsia with the same size but the leather feels like a bit thicker, plus it is made in china. I ended up selling the fuchsia.


----------



## aliceanna

melvel said:


> I have five now. In order of purchase:
> 
> -a small long handle Bilberry Le Pliage
> -a medium short handle Navy Eiffel Tower Le Pliage
> -a large long handle Black Planetes (my fave)
> -a large long handle Lime Le Pliage
> -a medium short handle transparent Darshan Le Pliage


 
The large long-handled black Planetes is my favorite, too!  It is such a champ.  I take it to work with me every day loaded with 10 pounds (no exaggeration) of laptop, files, planner, shoes, etc. in it, and it looks great still.  

I have 4 Longchamp bags: the black Planetes, two large long-handled Le Pliage in Bilberry and a sky blue (don't know the official color name), and a medium short-handled butter-yellow Le Pliage I got as a gift a long time ago.


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I bought three, gave one to my mum, my bestie and now I don't have much inspiration to change over my bags. I practically live in my black Longchamp Tote. Would like one in Mandarin next


----------



## Myblackbag

Two


----------



## nakedjaxx

I bought 3 from Paris! Wish I bought more! LOL


----------



## piperhallie

Two for me, and I love them both! My first was the large Le Pliage lamb leather, I loved how slouchy and casual it is. Currently loving my LM Cuir in oak brown, it's the perfect bag!


----------



## LVBagLady

The latest found at a consignment store.


----------



## Haan

I have three, in different sizes, kind and color. Haha. Never really realized that until now.


----------



## gr8onteej

gr8onteej said:


> Two-LePliage long handle medium in navy and a navy shoulder bag with flap (I don't know the name).



Update: I now have three.  I finally bought the Balzane crossbody in camel.  Love it!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Only 4 !


----------



## pepita_anne

I have 3...but since I an also borrow my Mom's Le Pliage, that makes it 4! This is may fave.


----------



## JazzyMac

I have five.  All purchased within a week of each other!


----------



## newbie7

I have 4 in different sizes and colors


----------



## LVlover13

I have 7. 1 large, 1 medium (both long handle), and 5 smalls with short handle. Thinking of getting more small ones because they are so cute!


----------



## lovemydeals

I have 3 medium with long handles and 1 large with long handles.  just ordered another large with long handle through saks F&F and got 25% off a bilberry one.


----------



## Emlee1

None, but I have always wanted one, I still cant decide if they are worth the money or not?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I only have one.


----------



## akemibabe

I have 2 medium with long handle, 1 large with long handle, 2 duffle, and 2 cosmetic case


----------



## poms

I have 2 le pliage cuir and one nylon le pliage...I wear the small le pliage cuir almost every day and the large cuir as a travel bag. I have reserved the nylon for a book bag as of now...love them all though!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

I have a medium in bilberry.  I ordered it as a souvenir after a tour of the Capitol building Washington, D.C.  After we saw a congresswoman speak, they called a break for lunch and I saw her carrying a pliage on the sidewalk I decided that I'd get one as soon as I found one on sale.  Hers was fuschia but I've always loved bilberry.


----------



## helenemh

I had a red Le Pliage which I gave away. The colour just didn't suit me. I bought a black one instead, which I use every time I'm away for the weekend. There's room for so much in there and it looks good as well!


----------



## jennytiu

I have four. Three of them are Le Pliages in different colors and size and one is a Fushia Le Cuir which I adore!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

I just got my 1st today, It is a Large with long handles in Fuchsia!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

4, a small with short handles, a medium in a limited design and duochrome finish, a large in kiwi with long handles and the expendable travel tote in black


----------



## ezp

Thirteen or fourteen - rouseaus and pliages of many different varieties.


----------



## butterfly0725

I have 4 nylon Le Pliages (1 medium navy LH, 1 medium red LH, 1 navy small LH and 1 large black LH.

 For the Le Pliage Cuirs, I have 1 red medium, 1 small fuschia and in transit are 1 small black,1 medium black and 1 small duck blue.


----------



## 3dclouds

I have 4 longchamp bags: 2 large, 1 medium and 1 backpack.The backpack is sososo cute!


----------



## myserendipity

I have 3 longchamp bag. 1 pc pliage MLH, 1 pc Cabas, 1 pc Limited edition 'pink and black dots'


----------



## luv_bagz

I have 6:
LM Large Long Handle in Black
LM Medium Long Old Gold
Tree of Life Large Long White
Planetes Medium Long Terracota Red
LM Medium Short Navy
Le Pliage Large Travel Short Chocolate

+ Makeup Case Planetes Chocolate

Plus a few more to come &#128522;


----------



## iluvjae

I have 3-- all gifted to me/re-gifted back... 1 is a backpack, 2 are top handled le pliage. Not sure what style or color. As I said, they were gifts!


----------



## Esquared72

I have four: 1 medium shopping LH (Bilberry), 2 small shopping LH (Deep Red and Gunmetal), and 1 Type S with SH (Camel).


----------



## longbourn

I only 2, both medium Le Pliage, in red and brown.


----------



## affairoftheart

7. 5 nylon Le Pilage - makeup pouch, smallest with short handles, medium with short handles, medium with long handles, document bag. 2 leather - makeup pouch, small Cuir.


----------



## msfumbalaya

I just bought 2 today from Bloomingdale's sale!   No shopping for myself for a loooong time!


----------



## jeannee

^ I just purchased one too because of the sale! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## msfumbalaya

Nice!  Which one did you get??


----------



## catherinkadink

3 total!
2 large le pliage totes- one in navy blue and one in brown
1 le pliage backpack


----------



## gardienne

I have 5! i know a lot of people think the le pilage is incredibly boring/gauche but i love how simple they are and they're so durable. i was able to fit a 15" macbook in my large tote easily and even in my smaller ones.

i have the...i believe biggest size le pilage long handled tote in bilberry and also the hunter/racing green color, the medium size long handle in orange and black, and a cuir in a natural brown color.


----------



## gr8onteej

Just got a new one, balzane hobo.  Already moved in and I love it.  Brings my total to 4-3 leather and one pliage.


----------



## lalunavampiria

I have 2 long champ le pliage totes.. 

Bilberry and Cyclamen


----------



## lovecaviar

2! Large tote w/ long handles in white & a red medium tote w/short handles. They are both great!!


----------



## mcwee

2. 1 large with short handle and the other 1 is medium size without zipper.


----------



## Myblackbag

Three


----------



## Gigoypotpot

1 Longchamp Cuir in Natural
1 Large Silver Metallic LM LH Tote
2 Large Le Pliage LH Totes (Navy and Taupe)
1 Medium Le PLiage LH Shopper in Gray
and my latest purchase: 1 bilberry longchamp messenger.

It's on its way to meeeee! Yipee!


----------



## Piarpreet

5 jeremy scott duffle bags
2 mini le pliage (one black one snake print)
One le pliage large brown tote that im dying tp get rid of lol


----------



## Sac du jour

I have two large pliages. One in chocolate and the other in Gunmetal. I think I will get the bilberry next- need a splash of colour in my expanding collection!


----------



## Aurelle

Just one, my beloved Roseau tote in black.


----------



## Wumzy

Just bought a planetes in prune from Mall of the Emirates in Dubai. Long comfy handles and plenty of space. Great for shopping!


----------



## minnu

Hello, I am new here and interested in Longchamp Rodeo Luxe bag innthe bigger size and in suede.Any ideas where to buy (I know that it is older model but hoping to find one in gray/brown or forest green colour


----------



## mnkpartners

No, I don't. I wish I could have one soon.


----------



## pinklolly

I currently own 3 Le Pliages: 2 large LH totes in Fuchsia & Teal & 1 medium LH  tote in deep red. I'm definitely getting a medium in one of the 2014 spring colors coming soon


----------



## plumaplomb

I downsized to one (an expandable Le Pliage that is perfect for toting my essentials plus lunch to work every day!) but I have my eye on a leather Longchamp!!


----------



## bunnycat

I can officially join here. My goal in 2014 was to make better longterm handbag choices, and I think I have made a start that drection. On my way to me, with what looks like the perfect amount of slouch and lightweight material is my first Longchamp (but definitely not my last), a new Le Pliage Cuir in black. I tried a red one at Nordstroms and they are SO LIGHT! Heavenly!


----------



## thedseer

bunnycat said:


> I can officially join here. My goal in 2014 was to make better longterm handbag choices, and I think I have made a start that drection. On my way to me, with what looks like the perfect amount of slouch and lightweight material is my first Longchamp (but definitely not my last), a new Le Pliage Cuir in black. I tried a red one at Nordstroms and they are SO LIGHT! Heavenly!



Congrats! I need to check out the cuir line in person...though I'm sure I'll want one if I do!


----------



## LVlover13

I have 7 and all are Le Pliage. One medium long handle and the rest is small short handle. Looking to get more new colors... I'm just addicted in longchamp! &#128522;


----------



## SpoonBag

I have a le pliage custom colored toiletry bag, a legende limited edition patent leather cluch, legende wallet, rodeo coin purse and a crossbody gatsby. I´m considering a le pliage tote, but I see them here everywhere, so that makes me a little hesitant. 

Maybe I´ll post pictures at some point


----------



## thesnowy053

I have just discovered Longchamp although my friend went on about it years ago.  Even up until last September when I was in Paris I couldn't see what the big deal was. I regret not buying one now! I bought a sapphire blue shopping in medium or large on eBay and am in love with the colour. It was night when I opened the package and was close to navy but in sunlight it's electrifying in the way the orange le pliage pops. I have a feeling it's fake I have never seen a le pliage in this colour. I will be going to Hunt leather for my next purchase for sure.


----------



## LoVeinLA

3 and love them!!


----------



## DistrictShopper

I just recently got a pliage, and I'm so happy I did! It's perfect for travel - I don't have to worry about it getting messed up, it zips, and it goes with everything. I added a little Louis Vuitton scarf to mine to dress it up 
It also matches my Longchamp carry on bag, which is the most versatile carry on EVER. I love it so much. I really want a Longchamp backpack as well, they're adorable! I never wear backpacks but I think I'd use that one.


----------



## Piarpreet

DistrictShopper said:


> I just recently got a pliage, and I'm so happy I did! It's perfect for travel - I don't have to worry about it getting messed up, it zips, and it goes with everything. I added a little Louis Vuitton scarf to mine to dress it up
> 
> It also matches my Longchamp carry on bag, which is the most versatile carry on EVER. I love it so much. I really want a Longchamp backpack as well, they're adorable! I never wear backpacks but I think I'd use that one.




Thats the one i have and i have been trying to get rid of it (swap, sell, w/e!) lol
Do you guys normally fill it up? Is it a daily bag? B/c i can use a PS11 and be happy. I dislike carrying large bags


----------



## jadeaymanalac

My mother LOVE Longchamp and all of her Le Pliage bag is given by me. I gave her first love longchamp about two years ago and now she have 5 le pliage.


----------



## hanyhoney9

I own 3 and they are all le pliages-
1 large long handle in a dusty blue colour (had it so long ago I forgot the exact colour name)
1 large long handle in red 
1 small long handle in bilberry 


I have been wanting a small short handle in forever but never got round to buying it. Actually, I did buy one on a trip to Paris but decided to gift it to a cousin instead. Can't bring myself to buy one simply because its grossly overpriced where I live.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Piarpreet said:


> Thats the one i have and i have been trying to get rid of it (swap, sell, w/e!) lol
> Do you guys normally fill it up? Is it a daily bag? B/c i can use a PS11 and be happy. I dislike carrying large bags



I never fill my large one up. Only times I would is for travel. I recently went up to san francisco and used my large le pliage the whole time and had all my stuff in there. It was awesome! 

Maybe try the medium long handle? I have one and imo the best size for daily use.


----------



## ellebellex3

I have two pouchettes (black and red), two backpacks (indigo and fuchsia), two large totes (black and red), three medium totes (black, tan, and grey), and a black clutch


----------



## Piarpreet

Gigoypotpot said:


> I never fill my large one up. Only times I would is for travel. I recently went up to san francisco and used my large le pliage the whole time and had all my stuff in there. It was awesome!
> 
> Maybe try the medium long handle? I have one and imo the best size for daily use.




I just dislike nylon :/


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Piarpreet said:


> I just dislike nylon :/




I prefer leather bag than nylon too but in bad and wet weather I will my nylon bags. I think Longchamp is the most iconic nylon handbag there is an ultimate classic.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i only have 2....one large Le Pilage in black and a 2nd one in red and i wont be getting anymore for sure


----------



## Marie Lee

I have the Gatsby exotic, which is a great crossbody LOVE it, a red speedy type sultan, a vintage green  bucket, the purple 3d tote, new, a cream ostrich legend,  another teal satchel, can't think of the name.    all in the last 3 or 4 months, when the brand caught my eye.  I actually disliked the  pliage, but it's growing on me, ha ha


----------



## EGBDF

Marie Lee said:


> I have the Gatsby exotic, which is a great crossbody LOVE it, a red speedy type sultan, a vintage green  bucket, the purple 3d tote, new, a cream ostrich legend,  another teal satchel, can't think of the name.    all in the last 3 or 4 months, when the brand caught my eye.  I actually disliked the  pliage, but it's growing on me, ha ha



What's your opinion on the quality of the leather bags?


----------



## ezp

EGBDF said:


> What's your opinion on the quality of the leather bags?




I have two roseaus and they are solid. I use them for laptops and files and they are sturdy and hard wearing.


----------



## DanielleS19

Hello, this is my first ever post on here  i have just got my first long champ bag in the post today from Selfridges and I'm in love its so light and well made and easy to clean and love how it folds away. I want all colours and sizes!! haha its a medium le pliage in chocolate i would post pics but i don't know how to  D x


----------



## Marie Lee

no  problems so far, the green drawstring bag is very old, and I bought it used, it's holding up great.  The gatsby is the brown lizard look leather, it is stunning in person.  My legend and kudo are older and used and still look excellent.  Longchamp has  got my attention.  I just bought the 3d tote new,  I love it better in person, I got the purple leather,  it seems well done, and the color is prettier IRL.


----------



## bunnycat

I have 3 Longchamp now (though I am eyeballing a new tote in one of the summer colors)...

1 Le Pliage Cuir in black
1 Long handle shopping tote in pink (it fits HUGE amounts of stuff!)
1 Roseau leather tote in garnet


----------



## the_baglover

I own 4:

 1 black leather crocodile print Roseau bag for work 
2 Le Pliage bags in dark green and Fuchsia
And 1 small Le Pliage in the limited edition Mary Katranzou print


----------



## the_baglover

ezp said:


> I have two roseaus and they are solid. I use them for laptops and files and they are sturdy and hard wearing.



I agree and the leather bags aren't heavy either like other brands.


----------



## ValextraFTW

I'm actually a big fan of Longchamp nylon bags. All of mine are in red grape. Here is a family pic!


----------



## Myblackbag

3


----------



## JennyErin

I currently have 3


Le Pliage in Red
Le Pliage Autruche in gunmetal 
Au Sultan in purple vernis


----------



## Bag_lady66

ValextraFTW said:


> I'm actually a big fan of Longchamp nylon bags. All of mine are in red grape. Here is a family pic!




Wow amazing collection


----------



## Esquared72

As of today, I now have 5:

1 large long-handle LP in Bilberry
2 small long-handle LP in Red and Gunmetal
1 type S LP in Camel
1 medium LP Cuir in Bilberry


----------



## ValextraFTW

Bag_lady66 said:


> Wow amazing collection



Haha thanks! It was unintentional. >.<


----------



## bakeacookie

2, used to own 3 but I gave that to my BFF. 

My two now are Le Pilages. I plan to get more!


----------



## Jenniedel

I have 3 tote bags (all medium, long handle):
1 LM Metal in black that I bought in Paris 
2 Le Pliage, 1 in loden also bought in Paris & 1 in camel bought in Brussels 

I hope to get another, perhaps the Le Pliage Cuir


----------



## StayChic

I have four so far:

2 medium Le Pliage totes - Bilberry, Fuchsia
1 large Le Pliage tote - New Navy
1 mini Le Pliage - Black

I'm eying the Eiffel Tower tote next.


----------



## valencia

I  Longchamp. My collection includes:

4 Balzane
3 Veau Foulonne
4 Planetes
4 Pliage Cuir
1 Sultan Dome (smaller size)
Too many Pliages to count

And am eagerly awaiting a package.


----------



## sakura681

I used to own three ! I have two La Pliage currently in medium size (Red and Beige). I gave away a large la pliage (Taupe I think). It was too unstructured and sloppy for me. I love La Pliage in medium sizes.


----------



## peaches815

4


----------



## sciencegeek

I own two large Le Pliage totes...and one Le Pliage coin purse...does that count?


----------



## jeya13

Just 2 at the moment - lg and med planetes totes in fun colors


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have 2 large Pilage shoppers- brown and plum (those are probably not the official names...). They are so lightweight compared to all of my leather bags!


----------



## mmmilkman

I've one black Le Pliage briefcase.

However, my mom and aunt are big fans of the Le Pliage line ever since I bought them each their first bag six years ago. They aren't into luxury brands, but fell in love with Longchamp since they're lightweight, practical and won't break the bank (bank meaning my wallet. Lol.) Most of all, they come in fun colors! They share their bags with each other and hang them on a bag rack.  

They have 10-12 medium totes (lost count), 2 open totes, and 1 tiger print velvet large bag. I try to buy them one new bag each season. Which reminds me, I need to buy them new ones. Lol. I should take a picture of their modest collection when I'm back in Manila for the holiday.


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

I have 9 at the moment. I really should get one more, to make it 10, hehe!
I've been buying Longchamp bags for around 6 years, I think, and I have all different sizes, as well as 2 leather Longchamp bags. I also have one vintage mint green crossbody Longchamp, which is pretty rare I think, that I absolutely love. But 6 of the bags are the classic Le Pliages - 2 of the smallest size, 3 of the medium size and 1 large.


----------



## gr8onteej

Just bought #5 today and its the first bag style I've ever duplicated, just a different color.  Balzane Roots hobo in navy.


----------



## Myblackbag

I have four. Just got a black Veau Foulonne a week ago. I think I'm happy with my collection for now. No plans to buy more any time soon.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm getting close to having one for each day of the week.  LOL.  I just bought number 6:

1 medium Planetes tote (black)
2 small LH Le Pliage (gunmetal and red)
1 mini tote Le Pliage (camel)
1 medium LH Le Pliage (bilberry)
1 medium Le Pliage Cuir (bilberry)


----------



## nanabags

New to Longchamp, 2 so far, medium Le Pliage in navy, and large in black. Also the medium pouch in black.


----------



## Minne Bags

I currently own 5 bags, 2 pouches, and a charm/keychain:
-Le Pliage Cuir shoulder tote  (black)
-Le Pliage large LH (graphite)
-Le Pliage medium SH (clay)
-Large Planetes LH (black)
-Large Planetes LH (hazelnut)
-Le Pliage pouch (fir)
-Le Pliage pouch (paprika)
-a cute little metal Longchamp charm/keychain

I used to own: 
-Medium Planetes (black) - it was too small so I gave it to my Mom (who loves it!)
-Le Pliage medium LH (fir) - too small and the color didn't work with my wardrobe
-Planetes shoulder pouch (black) - too small for my needs


----------



## Kundry

Balzane Messenger Bag (black)


----------



## stephanie.

I have 3 at the moment. Beige cabas, planetes raisin, and one small pouch. Looking forward to add cuir to my collection !


----------



## loewejess

Initially, I hv 7 ... then I gave away 3 le pliages...
Im left with these 4... 

1. LM metal medium short handle in pearl white
2. Le Pliage medium short handle in lilac
3. Le Pliage expandable travel bag in black
4. Cuir small in fuchsia


----------



## NurseAnn

Joining with my two Longchamp bags.  Large LH in Bilberry and Small LH in Navy.  I agonized over which colors to get in which size for a month.  Very happy with this combo!


----------



## Amazona

Let's see...
black LP Cabas
black LP Briefcase
red small LP 
Chocolate LP tote
Chocolate&Beige custom LP tote
Chocolate pouch
ocean blue coin purse
Veau Foulonné shoulder bag

...and I'm scheming for more - at least a custom LP and a leather tote.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Just one Le Pliage expandable travel bag that I scored from Nordstrom Rack for $60


----------



## Eru

Right now I'm sitting on five, but two are gifts for my mom and one is going back.
2 large black planetes (one will be a gift to my mom who is lusting over mine)
2 large bilberry le pliage (one to be returned)
1 large gunmetal le pliage (to be given to my mom)


----------



## kosolas

I just got my first one from Nordstrom's today! Large Le Pliage in Slate &#128525;&#128525;....will definitely get other colors this bag is awesome!


----------



## bakeacookie

I now own 3 nylon Le Pliages and one cosmetic pouch.


----------



## nanabags

5 bags and 1 pouch
Large navy,black and orange
Medium navy and cumin
Black pouch
All Le Pliage


----------



## kaseyface

I only have two (for now) 

I have the medium and large le pliages in navy. 

Although, I may be in the market for another large. My bag has a small hole in the bottom. The Longchamp store said they won't fix it because it's not in the corners and I'm not sure if a seamstress could fix it.


----------



## pringirl

Stock take time! Count: 5

1 medium red SH le pliage (my 1st Longchamp)
1 medium black SH Planetes (gift from my Darlin hubby)
1 orange backpack (gift from my dearest sis)
1 black large LH LM Metal
1 platinum large SH LM Metal (gift from my Darlin hubby)

Next on wishlist: Le Pliage Neo!


----------



## red73

I have a large black planets and 2 le pliages in bilberry and red, am looking to purchase a graphite one soon.


----------



## Jenec

I feel like these bags are addictive in a way! 
A few months ago I didn't have any, and now I have:

1 Medium LH Le pliage in Black
1 Medium LH Le Pliage in Beige
I medium LH LM Metal in White

Now I'm actually lemming the Small SH Le Pliage in either white or Paper- somebody stop me!


----------



## cheidel

Jenec said:


> I feel like these bags are addictive in a way!
> A few months ago I didn't have any, and now I have:
> 
> 1 Medium LH Le pliage in Black
> 1 Medium LH Le Pliage in Beige
> I medium LH LM Metal in White
> 
> Now I'm actually lemming the Small SH Le Pliage in either white or Paper- somebody stop me!


 
Somebody stop us!!!!  A month ago I had none, now I have 3, and shopping around for #4 and 5 (large LH Le Pliage in Bilberry and medium SH in Deep Red or Gunmetal).

1 large LH black Planetes
1 large LH Limited Edition LM Metal gold
1 large LH Limited Edition Eiffel Tower, Azure blue


----------



## LVlover13

NurseAnn said:


> Joining with my two Longchamp bags.  Large LH in Bilberry and Small LH in Navy.  I agonized over which colors to get in which size for a month.  Very happy with this combo!
> 
> View attachment 2592120



My two fav colors...


----------



## luv_bagz

Plus regular le pliage:

Red small SH
Grey medium SH
Black medium LH
Navy large LH
Bilberry travel bag Large
Brown travel bag Large

That makes 13 Longchamps! Officially a Longchamp addict &#128525;


----------



## cheidel

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2611815
> View attachment 2611816
> 
> 
> Plus regular le pliage:
> 
> Red small SH
> Grey medium SH
> Black medium LH
> Navy large LH
> Bilberry travel bag Large
> Brown travel bag Large
> 
> That makes 13 Longchamps! Officially a Longchamp addict &#128525;


Beautiful collection, especially love the LM Metal bags!


----------



## Esquared72

My number keeps growing!

7 nylon LPs in various sizes and handle length (colors: Bilberry, Chocolate, Red, Gunmetal, New Navy, Slate, Camel)
1 medium LP Cuir (Bilberry)
1 medium long handle Planetes in black
1 pouchette in Pink
1 Balzane wallet in black
1 LP keychain in duck blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Plus regular le pliage:

Red small SH
Grey medium SH
Black medium LH
Navy large LH
Bilberry travel bag Large
Brown travel bag Large

That makes 13 Longchamps! Officially a Longchamp addict &#128525;[/QUOTE]

Awesome collection!


----------



## curated_lux_collection

I have the a black, blue, red and brown and couldn't be happier!! they're honestly amazing. 
Super light weight and carries a lot!! (Y)


----------



## crevette

I live in France so it would be rude not to have a few 

Graphite pliage LH medium (think it's what people are calling large, it's the largest you can buy in store) 
Black LH Pliage small (not the mini)
Graphite Pliage SH cabas tote
Navy Le Metallic
Large Black leather tote
Medium Black leather work bag
Small black leather bag that can also be used cross body
Planetes black make up case
Extra Large Pliage SH travel bag in beige

I love Longchamp.


----------



## Pimpernel

Just one, a tiny summer linen bag with green and pink flowers someone gave me for my birthday years ago and I´ve used for holidays... but I have a wish-list of at least five which I´m SO not acting upon - because once I start I´ll be in trouble.


----------



## Shinymint

I have 15, now I added one more on Sunday which is the nylon le pliage cuir style that makes it 16 lol. I have sizes ranging from small to XL, plantes, LM metal, Victorie style.... Can't stop buying cos I can use it as different baby bag


----------



## mandabear

I have to control myself but my collection is at 4 at the moment.

Le Pliage
&#8226; Medium Bilberry LH (my daily purse for the past 5 months)
&#8226; Large Navy LH
&#8226; Medium Fuchsia SH (just ordered from Magnum's/SPS minutes ago!)

Planetes
&#8226; Medium Black LH

Future additions: Maybe a large Planetes before it's discontinued and I'd love an Eiffel Tower LP.


----------



## boscobaby

I have 3 longchamp... longchamp le pliage LLH in navy blue, longchamp LM metal  LLH in burgundy and longchamp planete LLH in plum color...I wish to buy a new longchamp le pliage soon...


----------



## Freezegoalie

I have 5 longchamp.  They are:

Le Pliage Large Tote LH- black
Le Pliage Expanable Travel bag - Billberry
Darshan Floral-Printed Canvas Tote
Planetes Large Tote LH - Plum
Le Pliage Cuir Large - Red

My next one will be Le Pliage Neo in Emerald.


----------



## klatte

One so far: Le Pliage large in bilberry. It's my go to bag nowadays as I have to carry folders regularly. So carefree and useful I love it! I would buy another Le Pliage large or medium if I weren't on a bag banned for the rest of the year


----------



## Belen.E

I have 3. My next will either be Billberry or Graphite. 

Planetes Large
-Black
-Turquoise 

Pliage Large
-Navy


----------



## bakeacookie

Now at 4 bags and 1 slg 

Custom Le Pliage
Moss Le Pliage
Bilberry Le Pliage
Statue of Liberty Le Pliage

Makeup pouch


----------



## Anjool

Just got my first.. so 1! lol i got Le Pliage Large LH in navy
Definitely getting more.. On waiting list for bilberry


----------



## cheidel

Anjool said:


> Just got my first.. so 1! lol i got Le Pliage Large LH in navy
> Definitely getting more.. On waiting list for bilberry


Congrats on your 1st!!!  Did you get the navy or the new navy?


----------



## Anjool

cheidel said:


> Congrats on your 1st!!!  Did you get the navy or the new navy?



I got it from the lonchamp store so im assuming new navy? Was the only navy they had. ?? xx


----------



## cheidel

Anjool said:


> I got it from the lonchamp store so im assuming new navy? Was the only navy they had. ?? xx





Love the navy, such a nice neutral to use with any wardrobe color!!!


----------



## Doryfiz

This is my collections on 2013
As of 2013 I have 9 LOngchamps

Yesterday just bought 2 more le pliage ( bilberry SSH and Pink LLH) to add my collections and now I have 11 longchamps


----------



## LVlover13

Doryfiz said:


> This is my collections on 2013
> As of 2013 I have 9 LOngchamps
> 
> Yesterday just bought 2 more le pliage ( bilberry SSH and Pink LLH) to add my collections and now I have 11 longchamps



Amazing collection!


----------



## Doryfiz

LVlover13 said:


> Amazing collection!


Thank you... I'm really addicted to LC,  they are affordable, simple, casual, fancy, chic and elegant


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Doryfiz said:


> This is my collections on 2013
> As of 2013 I have 9 LOngchamps
> 
> Yesterday just bought 2 more le pliage ( bilberry SSH and Pink LLH) to add my collections and now I have 11 longchamps



Lovely collection!  I'm especially in love with the butterfly/ladybug LP. So unique!


----------



## cheidel

Doryfiz said:


> This is my collections on 2013
> As of 2013 I have 9 LOngchamps
> 
> Yesterday just bought 2 more le pliage ( bilberry SSH and Pink LLH) to add my collections and now I have 11 longchamps


Very nice collection, so colorful and pretty!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

I have three ,two nylon Le Pliage. A long handled large in black and a small short handled in burgundy. Have used the black one a lot, hardly used the small burgundy. And a Le Pliage cuir in taupe, which I've yet to use but definitely will do soon.


----------



## monaunc

4 - all large nylon: dark grey, black, bright pink (cyclamen), and bilberry.


----------



## nino gal

5 in total. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
4 planetes & 1 cuir. Love them all!


----------



## EGBDF

nino gal said:


> 5 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 planetes & 1 cuir. Love them all!



Great collection!


----------



## nino gal

EGBDF said:


> Great collection!



thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Now that I bought my Quadri, I am at an even 10!

7 nylon Le Pliage (2 MLH, 2 MSH, 2 LLH and 1 Type S)
1 medium black Planetes
1 Le Pliage Cuir - medium bilberry
1 Tricolor Quadri satchel

Also 1 Balzane wallet and 1 Veau Foulonne keychain


----------



## Minne Bags

nino gal said:


> 5 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 planetes & 1 cuir. Love them all!




Very nice collection!


----------



## nino gal

Minne Bags said:


> Very nice collection!



thanks!


----------



## cheidel

nino gal said:


> 5 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 planetes & 1 cuir. Love them all!


 
Beautiful collection.....nice choice of colors!


----------



## nino gal

cheidel said:


> Beautiful collection.....nice choice of colors!



thanks. surprisingly the colors can easily blend it with any outfits!


----------



## SofiaC

nino gal said:


> 5 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 planetes & 1 cuir. Love them all!



Ooh.. Loving yr choice of colors.


----------



## bunnyr

Two. Bilberry Le pliage large tote and bilberry coin pouch. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nino gal

SofiaC said:


> Ooh.. Loving yr choice of colors.



thanks!


----------



## minoxa33

7 Le Pliage, 2 Fur, 2 Leather


----------



## cheidel

Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!!  It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!!  Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!  


*My little collection*:
LH large black Planetes
LH large LE gold LM Metal
LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
LH large plum Planetes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!!  It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!!  Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!
> 
> 
> *My little collection*:
> LH large black Planetes
> LH large LE gold LM Metal
> LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
> LH large plum Planetes



Splendid! And I love each member in your family! Nah, your bow looks so much better than mine. Love how that scarf contrasts against the plum! Cheers to more members for the future!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Splendid! And I love each member in your family! Nah, your bow looks so much better than mine. Love how that scarf contrasts against the plum! Cheers to more members for the future!


Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!!  It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!!  Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!
> 
> 
> *My little collection*:
> LH large black Planetes
> LH large LE gold LM Metal
> LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
> LH large plum Planetes



Lovely collectionthey are addictive, aren't they?
Your charms and scarves are inspiring me!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Lovely collectionthey are addictive, aren't they?
> Your charms and scarves are inspiring me!


Yes, they are.....thank you!


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!! It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!! Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!
> 
> 
> *My little collection*:
> LH large black Planetes
> LH large LE gold LM Metal
> LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
> LH large plum Planetes


 
I love your collection! Congrats on the Plum - it is such a lovely color and the scarf is a beautiful addition.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> I love your collection! Congrats on the Plum - it is such a lovely color and the scarf is a beautiful addition.


Thank you!  Couldn't resist at $129, reg. price $180!!!


----------



## AAngela

nino gal said:


> 5 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 planetes & 1 cuir. Love them all!



Hi
I have just bought my first leather Long Champ today, it is the same style as your orange one with the removable strap but is gold.  Do you usually spray them with a protector in case they stain in the rain like Mulberrys, or are they okay to use in the rain with out protection? I normally buy the Le Pliage collection but decided to try their leather bags too.

thank you
Angela


----------



## Rockst@r

cheidel said:


> Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!!  It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!!  Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!
> 
> 
> *My little collection*:
> LH large black Planetes
> LH large LE gold LM Metal
> LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
> LH large plum Planetes




Love your collection, especially Ms. Plum!


----------



## klatte

cheidel said:


> Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!!  It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!!  Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!
> 
> 
> *My little collection*:
> LH large black Planetes
> LH large LE gold LM Metal
> LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
> LH large plum Planetes



Beautiful collection! Longchamp is addictive


----------



## cheidel

Rockst@r said:


> Love your collection, especially Ms. Plum!


 
Thank you, and it's all your fault I am moving to "ban island!"


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Beautiful collection! Longchamp is addictive


 
I agree, and so versatile and light weight.  Well, next on my wish list is a SH Le Pliage and a customized LH Le Pliage....


----------



## boscobaby

A little updates here... in my previous post i have mentioned that my small longchamp collection were including longchamp le pliage LLH in navy blue, longchamp LLH LM metal le pliage in burgandy and longchamp planetes LLH in plum color and now there is a new additional to my small longchamp family...  it is a longchamp medium le plaige cuir in black color... it gonna be my everyday bag. I started to love the style of short handle and short handled le pliage is so elegence.. i think the longchamp le pliage veau foulonne will be one of the family members so soon...


----------



## cheidel

boscobaby said:


> A little updates here... in my previous post i have mentioned that my small longchamp collection were including longchamp le pliage LLH in navy blue, longchamp LLH LM metal le pliage in burgandy and longchamp planetes LLH in plum color and now there is a new additional to my small longchamp family...  it is a longchamp medium le plaige cuir in black color... it gonna be my everyday bag. I started to love the style of short handle and short handled le pliage is so elegence.. i think the longchamp le pliage veau foulonne will be one of the family members so soon...


Great choice, congrats!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

My longchamp current member are : 

Medium long handle planetes in black,
Large long handle planetes in black,
Le pliage back pack in red,
Roseau small bag (My mother gave me this so i don't really know THe name),
Le pliage cosmetic pouch in red,
Planetes cosmetic pouch in black,
Planetes messenger saddle bag in red, 
Neo with straps size small in black, 

Coming soon : 
Le pliage losange medium short handle in red,
Le pliage losange cosmetic pouch in red,
Planetes medium short handle in black,


I just love longchamp so much




Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shoegal84

My Longchamp collection at the moment is:

- Le Pliage Large Short Handle in Black
- Le Pliage Fauve Short Handle
- Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Brown 
- Planetes Cosmetic Case/Clutch in Black
- Planetes Coin Purse in Black

So five so far.


----------



## Shoegal84

Correction to my post before 

Just bought Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Taupe as an impulse buy from the Helsinki Airport. A girl can never have too many bags!


----------



## ezp

fourteen at last count.

lots of les pliages and some roseau thrown in for good measure.


----------



## BellaLakes

Only one -  large black pliage..


----------



## mandasari

I have 4 so far:
Le pliage cuir medium
LM metal large shopper white
Le pliage Besace
Le pliage cosmetic case


----------



## DivaNC

I have 3, all Planetes: Black, Plum & Orange


----------



## s&bfan

I went a bit nuts with Longchamp a while ago and ended up with:

Large LM metal in black
Large le pliage in red
Medium le pliage in bilberry
Small le pliage in graphite
Le pliage backpack in black 

I also have the larger pouch in LM metal black and the smaller le pliage pouch in mustard. 

They are great bags! I would like a neo or a losange (which I'm unlikely to get here in Oz it seems) to complete my collection.


----------



## Maice

Only 3 so far. Love all of them 


LH Medium Plum Planetes
LH Large Turquoise Planetes
SH Small Platinum LM Metal


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Almost all but I forgot to add the le pliage besace, the Roseau and the other 2 planetes 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seton

Aniesha.noor said:


> View attachment 2735955
> 
> 
> Almost all but I forgot to add the le pliage besace, the Roseau and the other 2 planetes
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




wonderfully color coordinated collex.

my collex of LC pouches only.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> wonderfully color coordinated collex.
> 
> my collex of LC pouches only.



Loving the pop of colors!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> wonderfully color coordinated collex.
> 
> my collex of LC pouches only.


Very nice collection, especially love the yellow, nice pop of color!!!


----------



## seton

the yellow is my fave 

my collex of foulonne wallets


----------



## EGBDF

You have such a nice collection, seton!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the yellow is my fave
> 
> my collex of foulonne wallets



I'm loving the pink!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> You have such a nice collection, seton!







frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm loving the pink!



then u will like my new bag. tune in tomorrow


----------



## accurls

I honestly didn't like Longchamp before.. I didn't understand why a bread bag (my friend who didn't like it too, told me that was their original purpose) would cost that much.. I also see LCs (lots of fakes too, mind you) every time I turn around and didn't want to be lost in the crowd, so I got a Fendi instead. However, curiosity got the best of me  I wanted to try one just for kicks! I originally wanted to try the Le Pliage Nylon bags but my husband, who carries my bags sometimes, doesn't like the feel of nylon. So I got the LM Metal Platinum Small. I am now super in love with the weightlessness of the bag  and now use it more than my other bags. I also just got another one, Le Pliage Cuir Coquelicot (Poppy) Small. I am now a Longchamp fan convert! :giggles:


----------



## cheidel

accurls said:


> I honestly didn't like Longchamp before.. I didn't understand why a bread bag (my friend who didn't like it too, told me that was their original purpose) would cost that much.. I also see LCs (lots of fakes too, mind you) every time I turn around and didn't want to be lost in the crowd, so I got a Fendi instead. However, curiosity got the best of me  I wanted to try one just for kicks! I originally wanted to try the Le Pliage Nylon bags but my husband, who carries my bags sometimes, doesn't like the feel of nylon. So I got the LM Metal Platinum Small. I am now super in love with the weightlessness of the bag  and now use it more than my other bags. I also just got another one, Le Pliage Cuir Coquelicot (Poppy) Small. I am now a Longchamp fan convert! :giggles:


Congrats, and welcome to the Longchamp club!!!!


----------



## accurls

cheidel said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the Longchamp club!!!!



Thanks! I'm happy to be in the club!


----------



## pmburk

I own 2: a small brown Le Pliage









and a Roseau shoulder bag


----------



## SofiaC

pmburk said:


> I own 2: a small brown Le Pliage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Roseau shoulder bag


Nice combo. Enjoy them.


----------



## nij_lv

own 2 now. used to have 3 but sold it.. looking to acquire a 3rd again lolll


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> I own 2: a small brown Le Pliage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Roseau shoulder bag


Both are gorgeous, love that deep, rich looking chocolate!


----------



## china_doll

I own three and more to come!


----------



## bagsnzombies

I own two le pliage and can't wait to get more


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> Received my 4th Longchamp today, large long handle Plum Planetes!!!!!  It is such a gorgeous color, and since the Planetes line is being discontinued, I just couldn't resist!!  Guess I still need to work on trying to tie a double bow!
> 
> 
> *My little collection*:
> LH large black Planetes
> LH large LE gold LM Metal
> LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
> LH large plum Planetes


 
Uppdate:  Since the above post from June 2014, I have purchased the medium SH LP in gunmetal, large LH LP in camel, large cosmetic case in Fir (pine green), and the small cosmetic case in camel...!!!   Now I have 6 bags and 2 cases.  Looking forward to buying more!


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm now the proud owner of 4 Longchamp bags:

- Le Pliage patent python embossed tote in olive (with shoulder strap)
- Le Pliage tribu toile large tote with short handles in terracotta
- Le Pliage in lagoon (large, long handles)
- Le Pliage in gun (large, long handles)

I just bought the "gun" color because I found that I got the most use out of my simple Pliage in lagoon, but the color felt awkward with the fall weather and it shows stains more easily than this dark grey color. I couldn't be happier with my purchase. I use it all the time for college, and for travelling to friends and family!


----------



## SofiaC

Reading this forum is breaking my bank! 

Here's what I have and while posting this, I am browsing LC sites for new loves :

1) LH Medium Le Pliage in Beige
2) LH Large Le Pliage in Camel
3) Medium Le Pliage Cuir in Clay
4) Small Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry 
5) Cuir Pochette in Candy
and the list is growing by the day... anyone knows where Ban Island is? :help:


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Reading this forum is breaking my bank!
> 
> Here's what I have and while posting this, I am browsing LC sites for new loves :
> 
> 1) LH Medium Le Pliage in Beige
> 2) LH Large Le Pliage in Camel
> 3) Medium Le Pliage Cuir in Clay
> 4) Small Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry
> 5) Cuir Pochette in Candy
> and the list is growing by the day... anyone knows where Ban Island is? :help:


Nice collection...camel LH bag twins, my favorite color!!!!  Hmmm.....I am currently on "ban island," while browsing for more Le Pliage colors....


----------



## seton

my 1899s and 2605s (the last two)
all, except the Slate and Noir, are MIF


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> my 1899s and 2605s (the last two)
> all, except the Slate and Noir, are MIF


Seton, you have a lovely collection!!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> my 1899s and 2605s (the last two)
> all, except the Slate and Noir, are MIF



Awesome collection!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Seton, you have a lovely collection!!!!!



TY 



EGBDF said:


> Awesome collection!


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> my 1899s and 2605s (the last two)
> all, except the Slate and Noir, are MIF


Seton, M drooling at yr collection!


----------



## Jenniedel

seton said:


> my 1899s and 2605s (the last two)
> all, except the Slate and Noir, are MIF




Wow! Love your collection!


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> Seton, M drooling at yr collection!





Jenniedel said:


> Wow! Love your collection!




TY all. 


I finally got my Amethyst pouch . . . .  for $25, including tax. Here it is with the Myrtille.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY all.
> 
> 
> I finally got my Amethyst pouch . . . .  for $25, including tax. Here it is with the Myrtille.


Very pretty color!  Wow $25?????


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I finally got my Amethyst pouch . . . .  for $25, including tax. Here it is with the Myrtille.



That's an awesome deal! So lovely with her big sister.


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> Uppdate:  Since the above post from June 2014, I have purchased the medium SH LP in gunmetal, large LH LP in camel, large cosmetic case in Fir (pine green), and the small cosmetic case in camel...!!!   Now I have 6 bags and 2 cases.  Looking forward to buying more!


As of yesterday, I now have 7 bags and 2 pouches.

*My little collection*:
LH large black Planetes
LH large LE gold LM Metal
LH large LE azure Eiffel Tower
LH large plum Planetes
SH medium LP gunmetal
LH large LP camel
LH large LP gunmetal
Large pouch fir (pine green)
Small pouch camel


----------



## arlynne22

I have medium neo in bilberry and long handle medium le pliage in azure.  (Still waiting for PF to authenticate it though)... I'm looking forward to owning a turquoise neo planetes. Gotta save, save, save!


----------



## Barcino

Just a large one in gunmetal long handles bought on a whim.  Trying to figure out which other to add before leaving Europe.  Which color size would you guys add?  I'm thinking medium black.  Or Navy.  Eventually I want red and brown too not sure which sizes I will use more or whether I want any with short handles.


----------



## cheidel

Barcino said:


> Just a large one in gunmetal long handles bought on a whim.  Trying to figure out which other to add before leaving Europe.  Which color size would you guys add?  I'm thinking medium black.  Or Navy.  Eventually I want red and brown too not sure which sizes I will use more or whether I want any with short handles.


I also have the large LH gunmetal, which I got for Christmas, love it!   I would suggest the large LH camel, it is such a beautiful color and also a great neutral.  I bought the camel about a month ago, it is also a discontinued color.  You can see the camel posted on this PF link, post #7:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/which-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today-858999.html


----------



## Mariapia

Barcino said:


> Just a large one in gunmetal long handles bought on a whim.  Trying to figure out which other to add before leaving Europe.  Which color size would you guys add?  I'm thinking medium black.  Or Navy.  Eventually I want red and brown too not sure which sizes I will use more or whether I want any with short handles.




Navy is a very elegant colour, Barcino. Red is great two.
I love the medium size .


----------



## EvyEvy

Just 2 LCs.
Both are LP cuir small. Black and red. 
Actually, fall in love with small Neo, but unfortunately, by mistake, bought a fake one 

Have to wait bit longer i guess to have another LC


----------



## melvel

I still have five:

Medium Long handle Bilberry Le Pliage
Medium short handle navy Le pliage (eiffel tower edition)
Large long handle bright green Le Pliage
Large long handle Black Planetes
Medium ahort handle transparent Le Pliage


----------



## seton

my LM Cuir pouches collex, updated.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> my LM Cuir pouches collex, updated.


Lovely collection!!!  Do they hold a lot?  I really love the Lemon!


----------



## mills

seton said:


> my LM Cuir pouches collex, updated.



I am loving these... Might need to hunt around


----------



## catinthesky

Currently I have 4 (well it would have been 5 but I just found out from the authenticity thread that the Neo I bought online recently is fake  )

- Le Pliage Med Short handle in Red (bought from Longchamp shop in Bangkok airport)
- Le Pliage Med Long handle in the new 2015 blue! (bought from Longchamp shop in Singapore)
- Le Pliage Large Long handle in bilberry (a gift from sister-in-law)
- Le Pliage Small Short handle in Taupe (bought from UK Harrods)

I don't think I will buy from online shops again...


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Lovely collection!!!  Do they hold a lot?  I really love the Lemon!



It hold more than the 7.5 inch LP Pouch but less than the 8.5 inch pouch. I find it fits better in my medium size handbags. Sometimes the handles on top of the LP gets in the way. 



mills said:


> I am loving these... Might need to hunt around




good luck on ur search


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> my LM Cuir pouches collex, updated.



Gorgeous selection of colors!


----------



## thedseer

catinthesky said:


> Currently I have 4 (well it would have been 5 but I just found out from the authenticity thread that the Neo I bought online recently is fake  )
> 
> - Le Pliage Med Short handle in Red (bought from Longchamp shop in Bangkok airport)
> - Le Pliage Med Long handle in the new 2015 blue! (bought from Longchamp shop in Singapore)
> - Le Pliage Large Long handle in bilberry (a gift from sister-in-law)
> - Le Pliage Small Short handle in Taupe (bought from UK Harrods)
> 
> I don't think I will buy from online shops again...



Nice! Would love to see pics of the new blue/comparison shots with bilberry.


----------



## catinthesky

thedseer said:


> Nice! Would love to see pics of the new blue/comparison shots with bilberry.



Sure! I took a pic of them side by side https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzehdauyawdn5ez/20141231_000012.jpg?dl=0


----------



## thedseer

catinthesky said:


> Sure! I took a pic of them side by side https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzehdauyawdn5ez/20141231_000012.jpg?dl=0



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

catinthesky said:


> Sure! I took a pic of them side by side https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzehdauyawdn5ez/20141231_000012.jpg?dl=0




Thanks so much for posting that comparison picture!  Love them both!!!


----------



## catinthesky

cheidel said:


> Thanks so much for posting that comparison picture!  Love them both!!!



Thanks! I need to take better pictures, the bilberry looks almost black here.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

I have 4
-black mini LP
-black small LH LP
-mustard Large LH LP
-red large LH LP


----------



## Pan_cake

I have 3

Curry mini LP

Paprika small LH LP

Natural small LP cuir


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Currently I have 4..
- medium LP Cuir in lemon yellow 
- medium LP fleurs de ravello in blue 
- LLH Black Planetes (lucky enough to get it before it was sold out)
- LLH LM Bronze


----------



## shopmom3

none-yet...is there a way to ask more about these bags and sellers even though I cannot start a new thread?


----------



## Barcino

I ended up buying a Large Black LH in Barcelona so I am up to two.  The Large LH in gunmetal from London and the black from BCN.   I think I want a medium next but I love LOVE these bags already!  I figured everytime I am in Europe I can add a new one from each city I go to.     Really not sure if I want a medium LH or a medium SH next.


----------



## cheidel

shopmom3 said:


> none-yet...is there a way to ask more about these bags and sellers even though I cannot start a new thread?


 
I am sure the ladies here would be happy to answer your questions specifically about the bags.  I prefer to buy from authorized Longchamp online retailers because LC bags are not sold locally where I live, and there are many people who sell fakes.  Authorized online retailers include bagshop.com, sandspointshop.com, WhatSheBuys.com, Longchamp.com, Nordstroms, Saks, Neiman Marcus, and Bloomingdales!


----------



## cheidel

Barcino said:


> I ended up buying a Large Black LH in Barcelona so I am up to two.  The Large LH in gunmetal from London and the black from BCN.   I think I want a medium next but I love LOVE these bags already!  I figured everytime I am in Europe I can add a new one from each city I go to.     Really not sure if I want a medium LH or a medium SH next.




The large black LH LP is on my wish list.   I have the medium SH and large LH in gunmetal, and I love them!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm not sure! 

I'm new to Longchamp and bought a bunch during the holiday sales. My first small long handled red LePliage hooked me in.

I think 10 bags and one lovely accessory. I'll have to double check and then give a better count by bag type. I have some reveals to do.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not sure!
> 
> I'm new to Longchamp and bought a bunch during the holiday sales. My first small long handled red LePliage hooked me in.
> 
> I think 10 bags and one lovely accessory. I'll have to double check and then give a better count by bag type. I have some reveals to do.



I can't wait to see!


----------



## JoieButter

5... i love them


----------



## UptownGirl212

I have two. One medium in black with long handle, one large also in black with long handle.


----------



## bakeacookie

6 totes
1 cosmetic pouch
1 key pouch


----------



## Jenniedel

Jenniedel said:


> I have 3 tote bags (all medium, long handle):
> 1 LM Metal in black that I bought in Paris
> 2 Le Pliage, 1 in loden also bought in Paris & 1 in camel bought in Brussels
> 
> I hope to get another, perhaps the Le Pliage Cuir




Updating this - I now have 5 bags, a wallet & a coin purse.  Additions are:

Le Pliage Neo in noir (medium)
Le Pliage Sarah Morris in blue (medium, long handle)
Le Foulonné wallet in red
Coin purse in mint

Never got around to getting the cuir.

Here's a pic of my small collection:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Updating this - I now have 5 bags, a wallet & a coin purse.  Additions are:
> 
> Le Pliage Neo in noir (medium)
> Le Pliage Sarah Morris in blue (medium, long handle)
> Le Foulonné wallet in red
> Coin purse in mint
> ]



Lovely family!  And nice variety of colors!


----------



## thedseer

My little collection


----------



## thedseer

And now all folded up...mint, lagoon, taupe/slate, Sarah Morris Blue, camel, navy


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> And now all folded up...mint, lagoon, taupe/slate, Sarah Morris Blue, camel, navy



Awesome collection! What do you think of the book?


----------



## thedseer

EGBDF said:


> Awesome collection! What do you think of the book?



It's a fun little book though pricey for what it is IMO ($25). It's 80 pages, mostly picture of LE bags, 6 pages of text in the front (which I haven't read yet) and a chronology at the end.


----------



## thedseer

EGBDF said:


> Awesome collection! What do you think of the book?



And thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> And now all folded up...mint, lagoon, taupe/slate, Sarah Morris Blue, camel, navy



Gorgeous family!  I see you have a special love for blue tones. Pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Updating this - I now have 5 bags, a wallet & a coin purse.  Additions are:
> 
> Le Pliage Neo in noir (medium)
> Le Pliage Sarah Morris in blue (medium, long handle)
> Le Foulonné wallet in red
> Coin purse in mint
> 
> Never got around to getting the cuir.
> 
> Here's a pic of my small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856910


I love your collection, the loden, blue and camel especially!!!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> My little collection


Lovely collection!  That SM blue with black trim is gorgeous......camel twins!!!!!


----------



## farris2

0! I want a black large. Are they folded when shipped and if they are will the creases fall out?


----------



## cheidel

farris2 said:


> 0! I want a black large. Are they folded when shipped and if they are will the creases fall out?


All 7 of mine were folded when shipped.  I store mine flat and also use a purse organizer in all of my LP bags.  The creases eventually went away or not as noticeable after a while, but will fold them in my luggage when traveling.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely family!  And nice variety of colors!



Thank you! I think I'm missing a red or an orange... 



thedseer said:


> My little collection



Beautiful collection!



cheidel said:


> I love your collection, the loden, blue and camel especially!!!



My loden is quite battered already, but I still love it. Camel & blue are also favorites.


----------



## farris2

cheidel said:


> All 7 of mine were folded when shipped.  I store mine flat and also use a purse organizer in all of my LP bags.  The creases eventually went away or not as noticeable after a while, but will fold them in my luggage when traveling.



Thank you. I am now trying to decide between regular or neo. Is neo more structured since the nylon is thicker?


----------



## EGBDF

farris2 said:


> Thank you. I am now trying to decide between regukar or neo. Is neo more structured since the nylon is thicker?



I find the neo to be softer and less structured han the regular pliage. My newer pliages are stiffer but my older ones somewhat less stiff, from age I guess.


----------



## farris2

EGBDF said:


> I find the neo to be softer and less structured han the regular pliage. My newer pliages are stiffer but my older ones somewhat less stiff, from age I guess.



Thanks. I also just love the brown handles and flap so I may just go with the regular nylon.


----------



## cheidel

farris2 said:


> Thank you. I am now trying to decide between regular or neo. Is neo more structured since the nylon is thicker?


My newer Le Pliages are more stiff, which I like, and the purse organizer keeps them from flopping over and adds structure.  I do not own the neo, I do not like the plastic looking zipper.


----------



## Mailai

I have 6  


2 small
2 med
2 large


----------



## EGBDF

Mailai said:


> I have 6
> View attachment 2859344
> 
> 2 small
> 2 med
> 2 large



I love your collection!


----------



## cheidel

Mailai said:


> I have 6
> View attachment 2859344
> 
> 2 small
> 2 med
> 2 large


Lovely collection!


----------



## loveolivia

I have two - large shoulder tote in chocolate, and the same in navy.


----------



## viba424

Im glad to see you ladies often have more than one. I am trying to justify they are different, variety is good. I have an older expandable in dark gray; just picked up a small LP in teal and one in amethyst to bring something fresh into the mix. Would love to find a bigger duffel style on sale sometime. Whats prettier IRL would you say, teal or amythest? I seem to recall I really liked the teal in the store.


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous family!  I see you have a special love for blue tones. Pretty!






cheidel said:


> Lovely collection!  That SM blue with black trim is gorgeous......camel twins!!!!!






Jenniedel said:


> Thank you! I think I'm missing a red or an orange...
> 
> Beautiful collection!
> 
> My loden is quite battered already, but I still love it. Camel & blue are also favorites.



Thanks, all!


----------



## Origins

I have three. All in medium size but different colors.


----------



## vanillasky012

I have two at the moment. One Large Long Handle in Chocolate and a Medium Short Handle in Khaki. Both were purchased early this year. Looking forward to adding more in my collection.


----------



## pink2185

I have three:

large navy Le Pliage Neo tote (this one is my favorite), 
medium navy regular Le Pliage tote, 
large beige Le Pliage regular tote (+ a small coin purse too  )


----------



## iya

I have four now since december 2014 :

First i got llh planetes in black
Second, victoire bordeaux in gunmetal llh 
Third, lc metal in platine llh
Four, victoire bordeaux in burgundy llh

Coming soon, metal in white size llh too..., hope i get the blank one

I love big bag


----------



## cheidel

iya said:


> I have four now since december 2014 :
> 
> First i got llh planetes in black
> Second, victoire bordeaux in gunmetal llh
> Third, lc metal in platine llh
> Four, victoire bordeaux in burgundy llh
> 
> Coming soon, metal in white size llh too..., hope i get the blank one
> 
> I love big bag




If you don't mind my asking, where did you find the Victorie Bordeaux?


----------



## iya

cheidel said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you find the Victorie Bordeaux?



Hai cheidel, i find it in longchamp lovers forum in indonesia (i live here)... i posting there that i looking for it n someone offer me her collection  n finally i got both of them from diffrent person ==> sorry if my english not really good


----------



## seton

Mailai said:


> I have 6
> View attachment 2859344
> 
> 2 small
> 2 med
> 2 large



I subscribed to ur YT channel! I'm a fan! More LC vids. plz!


----------



## Mailai

seton said:


> I subscribed to ur YT channel! I'm a fan! More LC vids. plz!




Really?! I feel honoured


----------



## london4me

IMG_1387

Lots of them -  Two roseau (large black and medium silver) - one red pliage tote, one black planete tote, planete backpack and 3 pouchette. I really use them all!


----------



## viba424

I have 3 - a small black, small hydranga, and one medium expandable LP in gunmetal.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Fit_for_bags said:


> Currently I have 4..
> - medium LP Cuir in lemon yellow
> - medium LP fleurs de ravello in blue
> - LLH Black Planetes (lucky enough to get it before it was sold out)
> - LLH LM Bronze



Just added small LP Cuir in black to my collection.. 
oooh.. I need to stoppp.. but this brand is so addictive


----------



## cheidel

Fit_for_bags said:


> Just added small LP Cuir in black to my collection..
> oooh.. I need to stoppp.. but this brand is so addictive


Congrats on your new Cuir!  I have been looking at the medium Cuir, but still have not decided between blue or black.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Oh, lots. I have 20 bags (various) and 3 SLGs. No doubt this number will climb. I bought when all the tempting sales were happening. Love all of them!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

cheidel said:


> Congrats on your new Cuir!  I have been looking at the medium Cuir, but still have not decided between blue or black.



Thank you..  I was actually torn between black and bilberry.. but then settled for black because I felt that it's a safer color..


----------



## missywinter

For now.. only 2... lc cabas,lc paris


----------



## JennyErin

I have three bags:


Classic LP in red
Autruche LP in gunmetal and
Au Sultan Verni in Purple


and one cosmetics pouch in gold


----------



## jsmdesign

i have 2 and im definitely going to buy the back pack in Veau Foulonne. Does anyone have it and care to give me their input on it? it seems like the perfect classy timeless backpack. especially since fashion backpacks are making a come back. 

I have a beautiful blue gatsby, the zipper is a red velvet material- i got it before they were making the gatsby with the shoulder strap. but the handles are long enough to put on your shoulder if you absolutely need to.

i also have a Pliage with a croc print horse logo stitched on the front. 

I love longchamp i think its so under rated


----------



## Glitter_pixie

jsmdesign said:


> i have 2 and im definitely going to buy the back pack in Veau Foulonne. Does anyone have it and care to give me their input on it? it seems like the perfect classy timeless backpack. especially since fashion backpacks are making a come back.
> 
> I have a beautiful blue gatsby, the zipper is a red velvet material- i got it before they were making the gatsby with the shoulder strap. but the handles are long enough to put on your shoulder if you absolutely need to.
> 
> i also have a Pliage with a croc print horse logo stitched on the front.
> 
> I love longchamp i think its so under rated




Oh do you have any photos of your bags? They sound cool!


----------



## vanillasky012

vanillasky012 said:


> I have two at the moment. One Large Long Handle in Chocolate and a Medium Short Handle in Khaki. Both were purchased early this year. Looking forward to adding more in my collection.



I now have 3 Le Pliage with the addition of my Limited Edition Le Pliage Art Deco. Thanks to rx4dsoul for authenticating. A woman can never have too many bags! Haha!  More bags to come!


----------



## jsmdesign

terrible pictures! But here they are! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I just love the lining and the red detail on the gatsby


----------



## seton

jsmdesign said:


> View attachment 2893476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrible pictures! But here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893482
> View attachment 2893485
> View attachment 2893486
> 
> 
> I just love the lining and the red detail on the gatsby



both ur victoire and gatsby are wonderful


----------



## jsmdesign

seton said:


> both ur victoire and gatsby are wonderful




Im embarrassed that i didnt know it was called the Victoire:shame: ! Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have four with one on the way:

Roseau Natural Shopper
Roseau Croc Lg Tote in Cobalt
Quadri Handbag in Clay
Quadri Handbag in Navy

On the way - Small LP in Poppy


----------



## mgm23

I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039; 
My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
	

		
			
		

		
	



Love them all!


----------



## thedseer

mgm23 said:


> I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039;
> My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894638
> 
> Love them all!



Pretty colors!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

mgm23 said:


> I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039;
> My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894638
> 
> Love them all!



Lovely collection. Love the hydrangea.. The color is really pretty


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mgm23 said:


> I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039;
> My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894638
> 
> Love them all!




I like the way you took that photo! Nice assortment!


----------



## mgm23

Thank u all for the nice compliments! &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

mgm23 said:


> I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039;
> My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894638
> 
> Love them all!


Lovely collection!!!  Camel LP twins!


----------



## Lizzys

I will have two.  Ordered my first in January which was the medium black LP LH.  I love it so much that I just ordered the navy from Sands Point yesterday.  I tried to order the amethyst but when I went to put it in my cart it said it was sold out.


----------



## Lizzys

mgm23 said:


> I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039;
> My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894638
> 
> Love them all!


Very pretty colors!  I just started in January and I see how it is easy to get five in one year.  So addicting!  Enjoy them!


----------



## vanillasky012

mgm23 said:


> I had my first ever LC last year and now i have 5 &#10084;&#65039;
> My LP hydrangea, red, and camel,Planetes turquoise and LM metal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894638
> 
> Love them all!



Lovely colors! Eyeing to get LLH in camel as well


----------



## Lc143

One, a medium le pliage in navy, thinking of buying a neo in black &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cheidel

vanillasky012 said:


> Lovely colors! Eyeing to get LLH in camel as well


Camel is a good choice!  I love my LLH camel, goes with everything.


----------



## vanillasky012

I agree cheidel! Will order one as soon as my budget allows me to. Haha!


----------



## nanabags

I recently ordered the Amethyst large,medium and pink medium
Already have black, navy,chocolate,lilac,red and orange in large.Love these bags


----------



## Glitter_pixie

nanabags said:


> I recently ordered the Amethyst large,medium and pink medium
> Already have black, navy,chocolate,lilac,red and orange in large.Love these bags



You have a nice, colorful collection. Are they all the Le Pliage style?


----------



## nanabags

Glitter_ pixie, yes they are all the Le Pliage. These are the lightest best bags ever.


----------



## Lc143

Hi, Im new to longchamp and in the forum &#128522; i just want to ask if longchamps really comes with a warranty and authenticity cert? I bought last month a le pliage thru an online seller, but it doesnt have both of those, so Im afraid if what i bought is not the real deal. And what do i need to know before buying a longchamp purse? Im eyeing a neo, but afraid to purchase online because of the aforementioned reason. Hope someone can help me, &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and oh, does longchamps really have plastics in the handle when you bought it? Thank you so much &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## goldfish19

Lc143 said:


> Hi, Im new to longchamp and in the forum &#128522; i just want to ask if longchamps really comes with a warranty and authenticity cert? I bought last month a le pliage thru an online seller, but it doesnt have both of those, so Im afraid if what i bought is not the real deal. And what do i need to know before buying a longchamp purse? Im eyeing a neo, but afraid to purchase online because of the aforementioned reason. Hope someone can help me, &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and oh, does longchamps really have plastics in the handle when you bought it? Thank you so much &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Hi! Welcome to the forum. Usually longchamp le pliage bags come with a small care booklet, especially when you purchase from a longchamp store (unless the sales clerk misplaced it or something but it almost always does have one). When buying from a reseller, it may or may not include it as it could be preowned or if new, it could have been misplaced. Many department store retailers sometimes misplace this card because of store returns. Anyway, a care booklet or a receipt DOES NOT guarantee authenticity of the item. Before buying, make sure you know the retail price and something that is priced way below the retail price is something to be concerned about, especially if the seller has multiple items. Research the style and price online before buying.

Also, yes some longchamp bags come with plastic wraps on the handles, but again, this does not tell you whether the bag is authentic or fake. To make sure, post photos of the bag in the Authenticate this Longchamp thread.


----------



## Lc143

Thank you for the info &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; this seller says the longchamp she's selling has a warranty and authenticity certificate, i got confused because this is the first I've heard that lc bags have warranty? Thanks again &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## marijtje85

3 right now, number 4 just got ordered today. A custom le pliage size 4 to use as a carry on bag &#128522;


----------



## helene20

I should take a picture. 

I have 2 large long handles (chocolate and orange), 1 XL black, 3 smalls (cream, orange, black), 1 backpack (red) and 2 cosmetic pouches (chocolate and pink). 

Love them all!


----------



## JenW

I have 3 custom le pliage and a cuir in Rouge,  plus a few slgs.


----------



## Jck

1 long handle large le pliage
1 short handle medium le pliage
1 short handle small le pliage
1 long handle medium lm metal


----------



## halfsquare

brown croco roseau
black gatsby clutch
red lp cuir mini (micro?) crossbody
blue quadri small satchel


----------



## AmyEclectic

Hopefully one by the end of the week. And le pliage cuir is still very high on the list!


----------



## rosamonde

Hi girls! I currently have three: a taupe long-handled large tote, a teal medium short-handled tote (I find the size/straps less useful than the taupe large, actually), and a navy medium Neo. (I used stock pix here, and they show the handle sizes on the opposite colors to what I have. Oh well! )

Planning to acquire a Cuir in a soft color this fall as well...looking forward to that!


----------



## EGBDF

rosamonde said:


> Hi girls! I currently have three: a taupe long-handled large tote, a teal medium short-handled tote (I find the size/straps less useful than the taupe large, actually), and a navy medium Neo. (I used stock pix here, and they show the handle sizes on the opposite colors to what I have. Oh well! )
> 
> Planning to acquire a Cuir in a soft color this fall as well...looking forward to that!



Nice collection, rosamonde!
I love the cuir leather


----------



## rosamonde

EGBDF said:


> Nice collection, rosamonde!
> I love the cuir leather



Do tell why you love it! Color? Durability? Texture?


----------



## EGBDF

rosamonde said:


> Do tell why you love it! Color? Durability? Texture?



yes, yes, and yes 1
 I had always preferred structured bags.until I bought a LP cuir because I needed a lightweight bag and I wanted leather. It started as a practical purchase but once I set it in my lap while on a trip (because I didn't want to put it on the floor) it felt so soft and comfy.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> yes, yes, and yes 1
> I had always preferred structured bags.until I bought a LP cuir because I needed a lightweight bag and I wanted leather. It started as a practical purchase but once I set it in my lap while on a trip (because I didn't want to put it on the floor) it felt so soft and comfy.


Thanks for your comment, because I always preferred structured leather bags until I purchased MBMJ, which are heavy when full.  So, the Cuir is definitely on my wish list since it is lightweight.  Just trying to decide between the medium or the large, and Cherry, Blue or Black.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Hi girls! I currently have three: a taupe long-handled large tote, a teal medium short-handled tote (I find the size/straps less useful than the taupe large, actually), and a navy medium Neo. (I used stock pix here, and they show the handle sizes on the opposite colors to what I have. Oh well! )
> 
> Planning to acquire a Cuir in a soft color this fall as well...looking forward to that!



The teal (mint) is one of my favorite colors. I have it in three sizes (travel size, 1899 [large tote], and the small). 

I have a mini crossbody cuir in camel. It's super soft. What color are you hoping for?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Thanks for your comment, because I always preferred structured leather bags until I purchased MBMJ, which are heavy when full.  So, the Cuir is definitely on my wish list since it is lightweight.  Just trying to decide between the medium or the large, and Cherry, Blue or Black.



I really like the Bilberry but haven't bitten off yet on the LePliage Cuir. I've been enjoying my leather LC Gatsbys, Quadri satchels and my one Heritage.  So many choices and styles...love Longchamp!


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> I really like the Bilberry but haven't bitten off yet on the LePliage Cuir. I've been enjoying my leather LC Gatsbys, Quadri satchels and my one Heritage.  So many choices and styles...love Longchamp!



You got me interested in the Quadri, *Glitter_pixie*! You looked great with that bag.


----------



## jackie6

I have several which I really love.


----------



## Naminami

I have three now.
Black/noir longchamp veau foulonne medium long handle,
Vermilion/red longchamp veau foulonne medium long handle, and
Black longchamp planetes medium long handle


----------



## maiiam

I have 2 longchamps - 1 neo in red and 1 cuir.  Would want to have more though


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> You got me interested in the Quadri, *Glitter_pixie*! You looked great with that bag.



Thanks, rosamonde! Please post a pic if you get a Quadri. :blossom:


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> yes, yes, and yes 1
> I had always preferred structured bags.until I bought a LP cuir because I needed a lightweight bag and I wanted leather. It started as a practical purchase but once I set it in my lap while on a trip (because I didn't want to put it on the floor) it felt so soft and comfy.


Totally agree with EGBDF. To date I hv 2 cuirs in Clay and Myrtle and I'm still coveting no. 3.


----------



## db89

I don't own any yet ... but have always wanted one .... maybe 2015 will be a longchamp year for me ..


----------



## amimomu

Hi..I currently own 2 bags from longchamp.One medium le pliage cuir in bilberry and one custom le pliage. Can't really remember what size I got. It's either the size 3 or 4. 

I wear the cuir as an everyday work bag. Sadly, I've not had the chance (more like lazy to take it out) to use the custom le pliage yet.


----------



## Daibe

Only one, the dark blue that I bought recently and It has become my mondays to thursdays bag. It is such a easy going bag that I already have two more in mind.


----------



## rutabaga

My collection so far:

Planetes tote, large black
Le Pliage messenger in slate
Roseau long handled tote in beige

I'd like to buy a small LP cuir next!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Daibe said:


> Only one, the dark blue that I bought recently and It has become my mondays to thursdays bag. It is such a easy going bag that I already have two more in mind.




Oh which ones?


----------



## EmileLove

So far I have:

LP Cuir - medium in bilberry, medium in green, and small in orange
LP Neo - medium tote in navy
Planetes - large tote in black
Roseau Box - medium tote in patent carmine

I love slouchy bags and would love to collect more LP Cuirs and Neos.


----------



## rainbow2003

2 large le pliage, 1 medium Planetes and 2 LP cuir.....


----------



## KM7029

I saw the Bloomingdale's 25% off discount and decided to get my first one!   I have been wanting one for a couple of years. 

I ordered a large Le Pliage in black!  If that style bag is good enough for Kate Middleton it will work for me. 

It was so hard to decide between black, navy and bilberry. 

It was tough deciding between the medium and large.  I had gone to a local store (a few weeks ago) to check them out and decided the medium might be a bit small for me.  Between my store visit and watching YouTube videos I was able to decide on the large.

*Has anybody purchased the Statue of Liberty bag?*  I am a native New Yorker, so I am coveting that particular bag.  Is there a department store that might ship one to me or do I need to get a friend to visit a LC shop when they are visiting NYC?


----------



## bakeacookie

Bloomies at one time offered the Statue of Liberty bag. That's how I got mine.


----------



## seton

KM7029 said:


> *Has anybody purchased the Statue of Liberty bag?*  I am a native New Yorker, so I am coveting that particular bag.  Is there a department store that might ship one to me or do I need to get a friend to visit a LC shop when they are visiting NYC?




Macys Herald Square or any of the three LCs in NYC can do phone orders. It will be price of bag + tax + shipping. Shipping is waived if u spend over 200 but the bag itself is under 200.


----------



## KM7029

I will call the Macy's Herald Square or LC in NYC.  Bloomie's has the Friends & Family sale going on now, do you think it is worth trying the one on 59th street in NYC?

Do you know what colors they currently come in?

Thanks for sharing all of your knowledge.


----------



## seton

KM7029 said:


> I will call the Macy's Herald Square or LC in NYC.  Bloomie's has the Friends & Family sale going on now, do you think it is worth trying the one on 59th street in NYC?
> 
> Do you know what colors they currently come in?
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of your knowledge.




Bloomies does not have it. Only the 4 places I mentioned.

If you call Macys, talk with Natalie, the assist manager.

Long handle tote only avail in Coral or Beige.

If you want short handle, there are some leftover colors left from past seasons like Indigo, Gunmetal (maybe), and Fushcia.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

KM7029 said:


> I saw the Bloomingdale's 25% off discount and decided to get my first one!   I have been wanting one for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a large Le Pliage in black!  If that style bag is good enough for Kate Middleton it will work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so hard to decide between black, navy and bilberry.
> 
> 
> 
> It was tough deciding between the medium and large.  I had gone to a local store (a few weeks ago) to check them out and decided the medium might be a bit small for me.  Between my store visit and watching YouTube videos I was able to decide on the large.
> 
> 
> 
> *Has anybody purchased the Statue of Liberty bag?*  I am a native New Yorker, so I am coveting that particular bag.  Is there a department store that might ship one to me or do I need to get a friend to visit a LC shop when they are visiting NYC?




Call Max at the Rockefeller Longchamp boutique and see if he can ship one to you. Last time I was there, they had it in Beige and I think a royal blue.


----------



## KM7029

Thank you for all of the information!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Just one for now 

Le Pliage  in small, red. Probably my most favorite thing about it is being able to toss it in a larger purse and then downgrade in size to it, when i need too.

I am thinking of a possible second one, maybe a Le Pliage Cuir, i shall see a store is opening in the big city that i can go too later this spring, so will get a chance to check out my options in person.


----------



## Borroca1976

I own one pliage and it's color brown.


----------



## lee_dya

I own 2 LC, 1 cuir red and 1 le pliage tote in amethyst.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Right now 2 large le pliage totes- but tomorrow my le pliage heritage in carmine is being delivered! I have been wanting this bag for a long time now!


----------



## cheidel

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Right now 2 large le pliage totes- but tomorrow my le pliage heritage in carmine is being delivered! I have been wanting this bag for a long time now!


Wow, the carmine is gorgeous, can't wait to see!


----------



## CSG

One small shopper in burgundy


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

cheidel said:


> Wow, the carmine is gorgeous, can't wait to see!




Here it is!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Yes! This is divine! I love the Heritage and what a lovely color! ( *iluvbagsnshoes* I think you should post this in the "Show Us Your Longchamps" thread.)

Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here it is!
> View attachment 2950717


Gorgeous, congrats!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## EGBDF

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here it is!
> View attachment 2950717



Gorgeous!


----------



## seton

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here it is!
> View attachment 2950717




i love carmine! congrats!


----------



## squidgee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here it is!
> View attachment 2950717




Gorgeous color, congrats!


----------



## squidgee

I've got four Longchamps (three le pliages and an LP cuir) love all of them dearly, they're my bombproof bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

1 mini SH in Fir.
1 MSH in Navy.
1 MSH in Fuschia Eiffel Tower.
1 MLH Planetes in black.
3 LLH in black Planetes, LM Metal in Bordeux and LP Amethyst.
1 backpack in Bilberry.
1 large pouchette in Bilberry.
1 mini Cuir in Vermillion.
A lovely 10 in my humble collection and I hope to grow it with an SLG and MLH LP.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here it is!
> View attachment 2950717



Very, very nice!


----------



## mandabear

mandabear said:


> I have to control myself but my collection is at 4 at the moment.
> 
> Le Pliage
> &#8226; Medium Bilberry LH (my daily purse for the past 5 months)
> &#8226; Large Navy LH
> &#8226; Medium Fuchsia SH (just ordered from Magnum's/SPS minutes ago!)
> 
> Planetes
> &#8226; Medium Black LH
> 
> Future additions: Maybe a large Planetes before it's discontinued and I'd love an Eiffel Tower LP.



Updated Longchamp list:
&#8226; Medium Bilberry LH
&#8226; Large Navy LH
&#8226; Medium Fuchsia SH
&#8226; Medium Planetes Black LH
&#8226; Small Orange SH
&#8226; Medium Slate LH
&#8226; Large Azure Eiffel Tower LH
&#8226; Large Lagoon Cage Aux Oiseaux LH (2015)
&#8226; Large Blue/Yellow Mariniere LH (2015)


----------



## beekmanhill

I have four large pliages, bilberry, navy, lavender and on order coral (ordered it from Bloomingdales' and they incorrectly sent me a pink one so I'm waiting for the coral).  

I use them as a carry all, will never be without one.  I've had loads of colors over the years.    I carry only small "regular" bags.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> 1 mini SH in Fir.
> 1 MSH in Navy.
> 1 MSH in Fuschia Eiffel Tower.
> 1 MLH Planetes in black.
> 3 LLH in black Planetes, LM Metal in Bordeux and LP Amethyst.
> 1 backpack in Bilberry.
> 1 large pouchette in Bilberry.
> 1 mini Cuir in Vermillion.
> A lovely 10 in my humble collection and I hope to grow it with an SLG and MLH LP.









beekmanhill said:


> I have four large pliages, bilberry, navy, lavender and on order coral (ordered it from Bloomingdales' and they incorrectly sent me a pink one so I'm waiting for the coral).
> 
> I use them as a carry all, will never be without one.  I've had loads of colors over the years.    I carry only small "regular" bags.



Hey *beekmanhill*! 
I got a Coral last month and it's mighty pretty and perfectly named.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 1 mini SH in Fir.
> 1 MSH in Navy.
> 1 MSH in Fuschia Eiffel Tower.
> 1 MLH Planetes in black.
> 3 LLH in black Planetes, LM Metal in Bordeux and LP Amethyst.
> 1 backpack in Bilberry.
> 1 large pouchette in Bilberry.
> 1 mini Cuir in Vermillion.
> A lovely 10 in my humble collection and I hope to grow it with an SLG and MLH LP.


Very nice, versatile collection of sizes and colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very nice, versatile collection of sizes and colors!



Thank you C! Adding my humble collection to eleven today with the Honore in Fuschia. This bag is the perfect pink bag I had been looking for!


----------



## beekmanhill

seton said:


> Hey *beekmanhill*!
> I got a Coral last month and it's mighty pretty and perfectly named.



Hi there *Seton*.

I can't wait for mine to arrive.  Love the coral.  

I also have two Longchamp bags from the mid to late 90's I think.   I'll have to photo them later.  They are very nice leather bags, both with very long shoulder straps.  I only found them because I cleaned out shelves for resale last year, but I'm not going to sell these, doubt if I'd get much.    I may use one of them because its right in style now, shoulder bag.  Very nice quality.  Bought it in the old boutique they had on Mad Av.  (is it still there?).


----------



## EGBDF

beekmanhill said:


> Hi there *Seton*.
> 
> I can't wait for mine to arrive.  Love the coral.
> 
> I also have two Longchamp bags from the mid to late 90's I think.   I'll have to photo them later.  They are very nice leather bags, both with very long shoulder straps.  I only found them because I cleaned out shelves for resale last year, but I'm not going to sell these, doubt if I'd get much.    I may use one of them because its right in style now, shoulder bag.  Very nice quality.  Bought it in the old boutique they had on Mad Av.  (is it still there?).



I'd love to see pics of your older leather bags!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the yellow one is from the cuir collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beekmanhill said:


> I also have two Longchamp bags from the mid to late 90's I think.   I'll have to photo them later.  They are very nice leather bags, both with very long shoulder straps.



I will love to see these bags and after 10 years, the leather is still great? Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fashion.fanatic said:


> You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage...the yellow one is from the cuir collection



I love the rainbow of colors in your LP collection! That yellow Cuir is Sunshine in a bag, bet it made you happy just looking at it.


----------



## EGBDF

fashion.fanatic said:


> You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yellow one is from the cuir collection



Great colors!


----------



## giggetta

I only own LePliage, I have 5 of them (photo from my instagram profile ^^' ) and I love the style and how practical they are!
I'm thinking of buying a new one in citrone but idk which would be better, the backpack or the small one with large handles... opinions?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

giggetta said:


> I only own LePliage, I have 5 of them (photo from my instagram profile ^^' ) and I love the style and how practical they are!
> I'm thinking of buying a new one in citrone but idk which would be better, the backpack or the small one with large handles... opinions?



Gorgeous collection! I have both the backpack and mini with SH. I adore the both of them. Depends on your intention for each of them. Despite how compact they each look, each stores an amazing amount of things.


----------



## giggetta

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous collection! I have both the backpack and mini with SH. I adore the both of them. Depends on your intention for each of them. Despite how compact they each look, each stores an amazing amount of things.



Maybe since I'm pregnant I should get the backpack so I can have free hands... idk! I'll go to the store and drive crazy my SA


----------



## beekmanhill

Here are my two bags:


----------



## beekmanhill

And the second one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

giggetta said:


> Maybe since I'm pregnant I should get the backpack so I can have free hands... idk! I'll go to the store and drive crazy my SA



The backpack suits your purpose well and when the baby arrives, perfect to store his or her baby stuff or your own things. Very handy and always great to be hands free. I use the backpack very frequently and the mini SH daily to run errands.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beekmanhill said:


> Here are my two bags:



Lovely! The leather still looks so soft and beautiful. Hope the current leathers can age as beautifully as yours.


----------



## EGBDF

beekmanhill said:


> Here are my two bags:





beekmanhill said:


> And the second one.



Very nice, the leather looks like it's in great condition. Veau foulonne line?


----------



## beekmanhill

EGBDF said:


> Very nice, the leather looks like it's in great condition. Veau foulonne line?



I don't know.  The leather is soft and beautiful.  Made in France.  I never paid attention to names of handbag lines then.


----------



## seton

beekmanhill said:


> Hi there *Seton*.
> 
> I can't wait for mine to arrive.  Love the coral.
> 
> I also have two Longchamp bags from the mid to late 90's I think.   I'll have to photo them later.  They are very nice leather bags, both with very long shoulder straps.  I only found them because I cleaned out shelves for resale last year, but I'm not going to sell these, doubt if I'd get much.    I may use one of them because its right in style now, shoulder bag.  Very nice quality.  Bought it in the old boutique they had on Mad Av.  (is it still there?).



There is a LC on Madison, a block away from H, but I believe that they have been at that specific location for 10 yrs?

Both ur bags look great; I would def put them back in the rotation again. 





fashion.fanatic said:


> You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yellow one is from the cuir collection



Your color choices are exquisite.


----------



## beekmanhill

seton said:


> There is a LC on Madison, a block away from H, but I believe that they have been at that specific location for 10 yrs?
> 
> Both ur bags look great; I would def put them back in the rotation again. :smile1
> 
> 
> 
> Your color choices are exquisite.



Thank you.  I bought many Longchamps wallets, I thought it was longer than 10 years ago.  
Off topic, but I also unearthed a black calf SF camera bag with a long stap.  the leather is so mush softer and smoother than the calf SF is using now.  I'm going to use it.


----------



## beekmanhill

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely! The leather still looks so soft and beautiful. Hope the current leathers can age as beautifully as yours.



Thanks, leathers are not nearly the quality they used to be.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, leathers are not nearly the quality they used to be.



I don't have anything to compare against with but I know exactly what you mean. It's a pity.


----------



## MMaiko

Gorgeous bags, beekmanhill!  Love both of them.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I just own the one I found at Goodwill on a whim! I wish to find or buy more cos I do enjoy the one I have


----------



## beekmanhill

MMaiko said:


> Gorgeous bags, beekmanhill!  Love both of them.



Thanks, MMaiko, I love them too again.


----------



## Naminami

Edited-
Lc le foulonne vermillion, le voulonne noir (both on tote),
Lc planetes black medium,
And new comer  lc le pliage LLH gun metal
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eyEwoVIlj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## beekmanhill

Naminami said:


> Edited-
> Lc le foulonne vermillion, le voulonne noir (both on tote),
> Lc planetes black medium,
> And new comer  lc le pliage LLH gun metal
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eyEwoVIlj]
> 
> [/URL]



Gunmetal is a such an elegant color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Naminami said:


> Edited-
> Lc le foulonne vermillion, le voulonne noir (both on tote),
> Lc planetes black medium,
> And new comer  lc le pliage LLH gun metal
> http://[URL=http://imageshack.com/f...k.us/v2/150x100q90/538/EwoVIl.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Great versatile color there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

giggetta said:


> I only own LePliage, I have 5 of them (photo from my instagram profile ^^' ) and I love the style and how practical they are!
> I'm thinking of buying a new one in citrone but idk which would be better, the backpack or the small one with large handles... opinions?



Nice collection there! personally i dislike backpacks but since you have some classic styled ones a backpack maybe a useful addition if your comfortable wearing them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

beekmanhill said:


> Here are my two bags:





beekmanhill said:


> And the second one.



These are lovely.


----------



## HesitantShopper

fashion.fanatic said:


> You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yellow one is from the cuir collection



what a wonderful rainbow of color! i got to see that yellow crossbody just last weekend, so soft! a great purse.


----------



## thedseer

fashion.fanatic said:


> You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yellow one is from the cuir collection



What great colors!


----------



## beekmanhill

Thank you* HesitantShoppe*r.  That yellow one is gorgeous.


----------



## pbnjam

fashion.fanatic said:


> You all have gorgeous collections... I only own le pliage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yellow one is from the cuir collection



I adore all of these colors! Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Naminami said:


> Edited-
> Lc le foulonne vermillion, le voulonne noir (both on tote),
> Lc planetes black medium,
> And new comer  lc le pliage LLH gun metal
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eyEwoVIlj]
> 
> [/URL]


Congrats on the LLH gunmetal........bag twins!!!    Gunmetal is such a great neutral, I fell in love with the color and later bought the medium SH too!


----------



## Purselove17

Just two..very durable..


----------



## Naminami

cheidel said:


> Congrats on the LLH gunmetal........bag twins!!!    Gunmetal is such a great neutral, I fell in love with the color and later bought the medium SH too!



Yes, me too. Beautiful grey


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Naminami said:


> And new comer



Love the gunmetal!


----------



## herro.squirrely

Long time lurker here! I've been quietly admiring everyone's bags but thought it's time I actually post my thoughts.
I have 3 bags so far: LLH le pliage in Bilberry, MLH in Rosalie pink and black planetes. 
I recently ordered the MSH cage aux oiseaux tote in lagoon. So excited to receive it!


----------



## EGBDF

herro.squirrely said:


> Long time lurker here! I've been quietly admiring everyone's bags but thought it's time I actually post my thoughts.
> I have 3 bags so far: LLH le pliage in Bilberry, MLH in Rosalie pink and black planetes.
> I recently ordered the MSH cage aux oiseaux tote in lagoon. So excited to receive it!



Hello and welcomenice selection. I would love to see a picture of the pink!


----------



## herro.squirrely

Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon. 
Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.


----------



## cheidel

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon.
> Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.


 


Beautiful color, and welcome!  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## EGBDF

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon.
> Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.



Very pretty!


----------



## thedseer

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon.
> Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.



Love the color!


----------



## herro.squirrely

cheidel said:


> Beautiful color, and welcome!  Enjoy this beauty!





EGBDF said:


> Very pretty!





thedseer said:


> Love the color!



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon.
> Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.


 
This is a very pretty pink! Love the wallpaper behind too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag.



Awesome color! I'm sure you will be elated when you carry it.


----------



## MMaiko

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon.
> Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.




Welcome!    What a GREAT Spring/Summer color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

herro.squirrely said:


> Here's the Rosalie Pink bag. I actually haven't worn it yet. I bought it at the end of last summer and felt that it was more appropriate for Spring/Summer so I'll be wearing it soon.
> Sorry it's sideways... first time posting a photo.



That's _very _pretty. 

On a side note, it looks like the Coral to me. Seton, if you're reading this (or anyone else that knows), are Rosalie Pink and Coral similar?


----------



## tflowers921

6 total...these are my le pliage (minus my small red that I can't seem to find!) and my toile hobo


----------



## WestingerMom

I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris, where I bought a tri-quadri tote (white, black, beige) and black quadri wallet. Upon coming home, I discovered this forum and took the plunge last week to get a medium LH LP in bilberry for my everyday bag.  I also got the matching coin purse and cosmetic case.  Then lastnight I ordered the document case for work. I was a Coach fan for about a decade, but grew tired of seeing them everywhere.  Plus, they're just not made like they used to be.  Last fall, I switched to MK, but those are so heavy, and I have neck problems.  I told DH I'm willing to sell all my other bags after less than a month having LC.  It's a new addiction perhaps, but at least I'll be cleaning out my closet and reinvesting!  I'm a French teacher who travels often to France, and everything about this brand is perfect for me!

Passed up the EIffel Tower tote though and kicking myself!  I don't trust ebay, so guess I'll just have to go back to Paris someday!

Looking forward to chatting with you all....


----------



## thedseer

WestingerMom said:


> I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris, where I bought a tri-quadri tote (white, black, beige) and black quadri wallet. Upon coming home, I discovered this forum and took the plunge last week to get a medium LH LP in bilberry for my everyday bag.  I also got the matching coin purse and cosmetic case.  Then lastnight I ordered the document case for work. I was a Coach fan for about a decade, but grew tired of seeing them everywhere.  Plus, they're just not made like they used to be.  Last fall, I switched to MK, but those are so heavy, and I have neck problems.  I told DH I'm willing to sell all my other bags after less than a month having LC.  It's a new addiction perhaps, but at least I'll be cleaning out my closet and reinvesting!  I'm a French teacher who travels often to France, and everything about this brand is perfect for me!
> 
> Passed up the EIffel Tower tote though and kicking myself!  I don't trust ebay, so guess I'll just have to go back to Paris someday!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all....



Welcome!


----------



## Iridescent

I have three Longchamp Lepliage. LLH in Bilberry, navy and black. (Took me a bit to sound all TPF style with LLH and understanding what it stood for lol) I need to take a mini family pic soon  

My Bilberry is my first love and the original LLH Lepliage. Is anyone still holding on to fond memories of how long the handle use to be and how the large was a touch larger than the large now?? (Lots of tongue twister there eh  )


----------



## EGBDF

WestingerMom said:


> I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris, where I bought a tri-quadri tote (white, black, beige) and black quadri wallet. Upon coming home, I discovered this forum and took the plunge last week to get a medium LH LP in bilberry for my everyday bag.  I also got the matching coin purse and cosmetic case.  Then lastnight I ordered the document case for work. I was a Coach fan for about a decade, but grew tired of seeing them everywhere.  Plus, they're just not made like they used to be.  Last fall, I switched to MK, but those are so heavy, and I have neck problems.  I told DH I'm willing to sell all my other bags after less than a month having LC.  It's a new addiction perhaps, but at least I'll be cleaning out my closet and reinvesting!  I'm a French teacher who travels often to France, and everything about this brand is perfect for me!
> 
> Passed up the EIffel Tower tote though and kicking myself!  I don't trust ebay, so guess I'll just have to go back to Paris someday!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all....



Welcome! It's sounds like you have a wonderful collection started.


----------



## viba424

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2961298
> 
> 6 total...these are my le pliage (minus my small red that I can't seem to find!) and my toile hobo



Great pic. Is the short handled one in slate?


----------



## MMaiko

WestingerMom said:


> I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris, where I bought a tri-quadri tote (white, black, beige) and black quadri wallet. Upon coming home, I discovered this forum and took the plunge last week to get a medium LH LP in bilberry for my everyday bag.  I also got the matching coin purse and cosmetic case.  Then lastnight I ordered the document case for work. I was a Coach fan for about a decade, but grew tired of seeing them everywhere.  Plus, they're just not made like they used to be.  Last fall, I switched to MK, but those are so heavy, and I have neck problems.  I told DH I'm willing to sell all my other bags after less than a month having LC.  It's a new addiction perhaps, but at least I'll be cleaning out my closet and reinvesting!  I'm a French teacher who travels often to France, and everything about this brand is perfect for me!
> 
> Passed up the EIffel Tower tote though and kicking myself!  I don't trust ebay, so guess I'll just have to go back to Paris someday!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all....



Welcome!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

WestingerMom said:


> I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris, where I bought a tri-quadri tote (white, black, beige) and black quadri wallet. Upon coming home, I discovered this forum and took the plunge last week to get a medium LH LP in bilberry for my everyday bag.  I also got the matching coin purse and cosmetic case.  Then lastnight I ordered the document case for work. I was a Coach fan for about a decade, but grew tired of seeing them everywhere.  Plus, they're just not made like they used to be.  Last fall, I switched to MK, but those are so heavy, and I have neck problems.  I told DH I'm willing to sell all my other bags after less than a month having LC.  It's a new addiction perhaps, but at least I'll be cleaning out my closet and reinvesting!  I'm a French teacher who travels often to France, and everything about this brand is perfect for me!
> 
> Passed up the EIffel Tower tote though and kicking myself!  I don't trust ebay, so guess I'll just have to go back to Paris someday!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all....



Welcome to the LC Forum. Longchamp is a total addiction for me! I'm new to the designer/brand since January 2015 and my collection of handbags is overwhelmingly (and happily) made up of LC. When you travel back to France, be sure to visit the CHAMPS-ELYSEES boutique for the Holy Grail (HG) bags we all drool over.


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Welcome to the LC Forum. Longchamp is a total addiction for me! I'm new to the designer/brand since January 2015 and my collection of handbags is overwhelmingly (and happily) made up of LC. When you travel back to France, be sure to visit the CHAMPS-ELYSEES boutique for the Holy Grail (HG) bags we all drool over.


I was actually in the Champs-Élysée store last month, but only had time to see the ground floor and purchase a wallet. I wish now I had made the people with me wait a minute longer for their Hagen Daas so I could have seen the upper floor.  Of course, then I probably would have had to buy more, lol....is this where you got your LE bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris.



Welcome! Cheers to many years of LC love. &#9786;


----------



## SmokieDragon

I have an Au Sultan wallet, 1 Medium Neo in black, 1 Medium Neo in navy, 1 Medium LP Losange long-handle tote in mint and 1 LP Cuir in blue.

I am quite new to LC and the wallet was my first LC piece. I had seen many nylon LPs before and didn't even realise they could fold into tiny sizes until I put 2 and 2 together when I saw the tiny folded bags and read that LP is inspired by origami, LOL! Well, I think of it as my brand and product knowledge is growing


----------



## tflowers921

viba424 said:


> Great pic. Is the short handled one in slate?




Hey yes! It's the medium short handle in slate


----------



## Glitter_pixie

WestingerMom said:


> I was actually in the Champs-Élysée store last month, but only had time to see the ground floor and purchase a wallet. I wish now I had made the people with me wait a minute longer for their Hagen Daas so I could have seen the upper floor.  Of course, then I probably would have had to buy more, lol....is this where you got your LE bag?




Oui! Thanks to a lovely friend. : )


----------



## mermaid.braid

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum  I've been enjoying going through the threads. I got into Longchamp almost 1 1/2 years ago, and this is what I have so far:

- 1899 Planètes in Black
- 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Bilberry
- 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Azure
- small Le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion
- Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Vermillon (larger discontinued size)
- small Le Pliage Néo in black
- 1623 Rive Droite Rive Gauche
- 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Lagoon
- Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Lagoon
- 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Pale Pink
- Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Pale Pink
- Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Cherry Red
- Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Cherry Red
- Le Pliage Bang pouch
- Jeremy Scott Greetings from Paris travel bag

My collection grew exponentially this spring...hopefully I won't be as tempted come fall but I'm not promising myself anything


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum  I've been enjoying going through the threads. I got into Longchamp almost 1 1/2 years ago, and this is what I have so far:
> 
> - 1899 Planètes in Black
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Bilberry
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Azure
> - small Le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Vermillon (larger discontinued size)
> - small Le Pliage Néo in black
> - 1623 Rive Droite Rive Gauche
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Lagoon
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Lagoon
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Pale Pink
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Pale Pink
> - Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Bang pouch
> - Jeremy Scott Greetings from Paris travel bag
> 
> My collection grew exponentially this spring...hopefully I won't be as tempted come fall but I'm not promising myself anything



Welcome, and WOW, you have a wonderful collection! I hope you'll share pics sometime!


----------



## thedseer

mermaid.braid said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum  I've been enjoying going through the threads. I got into Longchamp almost 1 1/2 years ago, and this is what I have so far:
> 
> - 1899 Planètes in Black
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Bilberry
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Azure
> - small Le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Vermillon (larger discontinued size)
> - small Le Pliage Néo in black
> - 1623 Rive Droite Rive Gauche
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Lagoon
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Lagoon
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Pale Pink
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Pale Pink
> - Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Bang pouch
> - Jeremy Scott Greetings from Paris travel bag
> 
> My collection grew exponentially this spring...hopefully I won't be as tempted come fall but I'm not promising myself anything



Wonderful collection-would love to see pics!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum  I've been enjoying going through the threads. I got into Longchamp almost 1 1/2 years ago, and this is what I have so far:
> 
> - 1899 Planètes in Black
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Bilberry
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Azure
> - small Le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Vermillon (larger discontinued size)
> - small Le Pliage Néo in black
> - 1623 Rive Droite Rive Gauche
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Lagoon
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Lagoon
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Pale Pink
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Pale Pink
> - Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Bang pouch
> - Jeremy Scott Greetings from Paris travel bag
> 
> My collection grew exponentially this spring...hopefully I won't be as tempted come fall but I'm not promising myself anything


 
Congrats on what sounds like a wonderful collection!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> My collection grew exponentially this spring...hopefully I won't be as tempted come fall but I'm not promising myself anything



Welcome and that is an amazing collection! I assure you that you will be tempted again come Fall but no worries, because you have all of us with you.


----------



## mermaid.braid

EGBDF said:


> Welcome, and WOW, you have a wonderful collection! I hope you'll share pics sometime!





thedseer said:


> Wonderful collection-would love to see pics!





cheidel said:


> Congrats on what sounds like a wonderful collection!!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome and that is an amazing collection! I assure you that you will be tempted again come Fall but no worries, because you have all of us with you.



Thank you! Yes, I'd love to share pics soon!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum  I've been enjoying going through the threads. I got into Longchamp almost 1 1/2 years ago, and this is what I have so far:
> 
> - 1899 Planètes in Black
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Bilberry
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Azure
> - small Le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Vermillon (larger discontinued size)
> - small Le Pliage Néo in black
> - 1623 Rive Droite Rive Gauche
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Lagoon
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Lagoon
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Pale Pink
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Pale Pink
> - Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Bang pouch
> - Jeremy Scott Greetings from Paris travel bag
> 
> My collection grew exponentially this spring...hopefully I won't be as tempted come fall but I'm not promising myself anything



Magnificent! Def looking forward to photos.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome and that is an amazing collection! *I assure you that you will be tempted again come Fall but no worries, because you have all of us with you.*



For sure! I've been tempted 100's of times and caved 60 times!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Magnificent! Def looking forward to photos.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure! I've been tempted 100's of times and caved 60 times!


----------



## nellymp

I have:

1. LP Sarah Morris Medium Long Handle Blue
2. LP Medium Long Handle Brown
3. Planete Medium Long Handle Plum
4. Foulonne Medium Long Handle Red
5. LM Metal Medium Long Handle Navy
6. LM Metal Large Long Handle Gold
7. Foulonnee Wallet Rose
8. LP Cosmetic Pouch Blue
9. Vintage Clutch Brown
10. Happy Series Clutch Metalic Purple


----------



## thedseer

nellymp said:


> I have:
> 
> 1. LP Sarah Morris Medium Long Handle Blue
> 2. LP Medium Long Handle Brown
> 3. Planete Medium Long Handle Plum
> 4. Foulonne Medium Long Handle Red
> 5. LM Metal Medium Long Handle Navy
> 6. LM Metal Large Long Handle Gold
> 7. Foulonnee Wallet Rose
> 8. LP Cosmetic Pouch Blue
> 9. Vintage Clutch Brown
> 10. Happy Series Clutch Metalic Purple



Great collection! Would love to see pictures.


----------



## obsessedwb

I only have one, a 3d large tote. I love it. But maybe a bit too big for my short stature. No matter


----------



## cfrozal23

I have a xl large navy blue le pliage, a medium planetes, and thanks to this wonderful group I have on the way to me a small le pliage neo navy with shoulder strap! Scored it for 20% off from BagShop with free shipping and no tax!  should be here this week I hope.


----------



## vanilla rooibos

I own one... A black crossbody. I'm not really a tote person. I get tired of resting a bag on my shoulder, especially carrying work things. I'd consider one for a weekender type bag. 

I love the backpacks and would consider getting one. I'm glad I don't live walking distance to Nordstrom.  Otherwise, they're so, so cute for work. I live next to a handful of boutiques that sell more indie bridge labels - more my speed.


----------



## Ahmei

I have 3. The one in white is badly maintained. Guess I cannot get light colours!


----------



## seton

Ahmei said:


> I have 3. The one in white is badly maintained. Guess I cannot get light colours!





yes, white gets dirty very easily and is hard to maintain


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> yes, white gets dirty very easily and is hard to maintain



ohhhh yeah, I agree.


----------



## bubbleloba

I got 5, in various le pliage sizings. All long handles though, with the newest addition being a small le pliage tote in sunny lemon.


----------



## pbnjam

I will be slowing down now after quickly building up my Longchamp collection this year. 

So far I have:

1. Mini SH LP in cyclamen
2. MSH LP in amethyst
3. MSH LP in poppy
4. 1623 Statue of Liberty in Indigo
5. 1623 Statue of Liberty in Sand
6. 1623 Eiffel Tower in Hortensia
7. 1623 Bang LP
8. Med emerald Neo
9. Med navy Neo
10. Small black Neo
11. Small navy croco Roseau
12. 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Lagoon
13. 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink
14. 3d in Poppy
15. Small LP cuir in cherry red

Coming soon: Custom SH size 2 in navy/ coral

Thinking about: expandable tote 

Ok that's it!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> I will be slowing down now after quickly building up my Longchamp collection this year.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> 1. Mini SH LP in cyclamen
> 2. MSH LP in amethyst
> 3. MSH LP in poppy
> 4. 1623 Statue of Liberty in Indigo
> 5. 1623 Statue of Liberty in Sand
> 6. 1623 Eiffel Tower in Hortensia
> 7. 1623 Bang LP
> 8. Med emerald Neo
> 9. Med navy Neo
> 10. Small black Neo
> 11. Small navy croco Roseau
> 12. 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Lagoon
> 13. 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink
> 14. 3d in Poppy
> 15. Small LP cuir in cherry red
> 
> Coming soon: Custom SH size 2 in navy/ coral
> 
> Thinking about: expandable tote
> 
> Ok that's it!




Great collection! And you have a bang!


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> Great collection! And you have a bang!




Yup. Thank you tflowers!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I will be slowing down now after quickly building up my Longchamp collection this year.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> 1. Mini SH LP in cyclamen
> 2. MSH LP in amethyst
> 3. MSH LP in poppy
> 4. 1623 Statue of Liberty in Indigo
> 5. 1623 Statue of Liberty in Sand
> 6. 1623 Eiffel Tower in Hortensia
> 7. 1623 Bang LP
> 8. Med emerald Neo
> 9. Med navy Neo
> 10. Small black Neo
> 11. Small navy croco Roseau
> 12. 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Lagoon
> 13. 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink
> 14. 3d in Poppy
> 15. Small LP cuir in cherry red
> 
> Coming soon: Custom SH size 2 in navy/ coral
> 
> Thinking about: expandable tote
> 
> Ok that's it!






I only haz 3 MSHs.
1. Parme
2. Chine Indigo
3. SOL White


----------



## drsnrivers

I just ordered my first one.


----------



## moose81

I currently only have two: large pliage totes in bilberry and the cage aux oiseaux in lagoon.

I use to have a medium black planetes tote and a large arbre de vie tote in navy.  Miss them.


----------



## GGGirl

Nice collection. Is there one bag, style or size you prefer over the others?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> I only haz 3 MSHs.
> 1. Parme
> 2. Chine Indigo
> 3. SOL White


I am mostly going to collect the limited MSH ones cus I love those prints. I would love to find a Chine one someday. Good thing these LP don't take up a lot of space! Btw, what is parme?


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I am mostly going to collect the limited MSH ones cus I love those prints. I would love to find a Chine one someday. Good thing these LP don't take up a lot of space! *Btw, what is parme?*




Parme/Parma
Named after Parma Violets, a taupey or heather purple color.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I am mostly going to collect the limited MSH ones cus I love those prints. I would love to find a Chine one someday. Good thing these LP don't take up a lot of space! Btw, what is parme?




There is a lot of negative space on the top half of the Chine design so I think it looks much better in MSH. I just know you will get one soon.


----------



## drsnrivers

My new small Le Pliage will be here Tuesday.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

drsnrivers said:


> My new small Le Pliage will be here Tuesday.




Oh! What color did you get!


----------



## GGGirl

LP Black mini with sh
LP Black medium sh
LP Black medium lh
LP Blue medium sh


----------



## yukizou0817

I have 4 large ones.  Perfect for school and work and basically any occasions! Three special edition and one black!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

yukizou0817 said:


> I have 4 large ones.  Perfect for school and work and basically any occasions! Three special edition and one black!



Welcome to the forum. 

Hope you post some photos of the special editions.


----------



## drsnrivers

One day until I receive my new bag!!!!


----------



## yukizou0817

Glitter_pixie said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Hope you post some photos of the special editions.


The most recent one is 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink! It's so pretty and I wish I ordered both colors TT


----------



## EGBDF

yukizou0817 said:


> The most recent one is 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink! It's so pretty and I wish I ordered both colors TT



Nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

yukizou0817 said:


> The most recent one is 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink! It's so pretty and I wish I ordered both colors TT



Lovely!


----------



## codenbag

i have two, le pliage in navy blue, and le pliage cuir in red, love them! very easy to wear


----------



## EGBDF

codenbag said:


> i have two, le pliage in navy blue, and le pliage cuir in red, love them! very easy to wear



two classics!


----------



## giggetta

yukizou0817 said:


> The most recent one is 1623 Cage aux Oiseaux in Pale pink! It's so pretty and I wish I ordered both colors TT



I see the mint one today and it's gorgeous too! But, it's me or it's the same exact color they released last ss? (without embroidery of course)


----------



## thedseer

giggetta said:


> I see the mint one today and it's gorgeous too! But, it's me or it's the same exact color they released last ss? (without embroidery of course)



Same color name (lagoon) different shade.


----------



## Jeau7

I've owned 4 total!

1 small Fuschia Le Pliage
2 Large Pliage - Berry and Peacock
1 Large Expandable Tote - Black


----------



## giggetta

thedseer said:


> Same color name (lagoon) different shade.



Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## jsmdesign

I got the Longchamp Backpack - Veau Foulonne in black for my birthday, ive been using it for a month straight i absolutely love it!! its classic, timeless,utilitarian and completely on trend. it fits everything. i cant say enough great things about it www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-backpack-veau-foulonne?ID=1056907


----------



## luxurious91

i have ten longchamp (some le pliage, cabas(vintage edition), transparent, metal and planetes


----------



## casseyelsie

Used to have 6. Now 4 only. Looking forward to buy backpack. Anyone know what's the biggest size for its backpack?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have my absolute favorite Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine, plus 2 LLH Pliages in gunmetal and bilberry... And I just ordered a beige neo from the Nordstrom sale!


----------



## juls12

I've 2 LP pouches in mint and indigo that I use every day in my bags. And I've 3 LP, a custom LP size 2 in beige/chocolate, a LLH in bilberry and a LLH in coral (eiffeltower edition). But I plan to get many more


----------



## juls12

casseyelsie said:


> Used to have 6. Now 4 only. Looking forward to buy backpack. Anyone know what's the biggest size for its backpack?



If you're referring to the LP backpack it only comes in one size and it's rather on the small side for a backpack.


----------



## nellymp

nellymp said:


> I have:
> 
> 1. LP Sarah Morris Medium Long Handle Blue
> 2. LP Medium Long Handle Brown
> 3. Planete Medium Long Handle Plum
> 4. Foulonne Medium Long Handle Red
> 5. LM Metal Medium Long Handle Navy
> 6. LM Metal Large Long Handle Gold
> 7. Foulonnee Wallet Rose
> 8. LP Cosmetic Pouch Blue
> 9. Vintage Clutch Brown
> 10. Happy Series Clutch Metalic Purple


11. Harmonie Cabas Medium Short Handle Plum Stripes

Still waiting for:

12. LM Metal Large Short Handle Petrol Green
13. LM Cuir Small Petal Rose
14. LP Cuir Medium Short Handle Apple Green


----------



## Inferknight

I just recently bought a Small Neo in Clementine! Here's my list in order of purchase. 

1. LP LLH 2724 - Billberry
2. LP LLH 1899 - Poppy
3. LP Cosmetic Pouch - Hydrangea
4. LP Neo Small - Hortensia
5. LM Cuir Clutch - Petal Pink (Gave it to my sister as a gift!)
6. LP Neo Small - Clementine

I am planning to get a MIAOU pouch in Navy.


----------



## burberi

I have three:

1. MLH Planetes in Plum
2. LLH Le Pliage Beige Autour de Halong
3. SSH Le Pliage Cuir in Bubblegum

I love them all!


----------



## Phiomega

Can you post pictures? This thread will be more fun with your LC in display!

Here is mine to start with:
LP backpack in Orange
LP Miao in Pink
Bang pouch 
LP case in red

Given my newfound love for LC, I think most members have seen all of the above in the other thread except my backpack...


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Can you post pictures? This thread will be more fun with your LC in display!
> 
> Here is mine to start with:
> LP backpack in Orange
> LP Miao in Pink
> Bang pouch
> LP case in red
> 
> Given my newfound love for LC, I think most members have seen all of the above in the other thread except my backpack...
> 
> View attachment 3054173



What a fun collection!


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> Can you post pictures? This thread will be more fun with your LC in display!
> 
> Here is mine to start with:
> LP backpack in Orange
> LP Miao in Pink
> Bang pouch
> LP case in red
> 
> Given my newfound love for LC, I think most members have seen all of the above in the other thread except my backpack...
> 
> View attachment 3054173



a fun collex. thanks for sharing. 
we luv pix and there are pix in this thread if u go further back.


----------



## nellymp

These are my LC bags


----------



## EGBDF

nellymp said:


> These are my LC bags



Very nice collection!


----------



## pbnjam

nellymp said:


> These are my LC bags



Many pretty pieces here! Love them all!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Can you post pictures? This thread will be more fun with your LC in display!
> 
> Here is mine to start with:
> LP backpack in Orange
> LP Miao in Pink
> Bang pouch
> LP case in red
> 
> Given my newfound love for LC, I think most members have seen all of the above in the other thread except my backpack...
> 
> View attachment 3054173


These are some very pretty colors!


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> a fun collex. thanks for sharing.
> we luv pix and there are pix in this thread if u go further back.



I did look back - you own very nice LCs!



nellymp said:


> These are my LC bags



I like the blue one with white handle.... What style is this?



pbnjam said:


> These are some very pretty colors!



Thank you,


----------



## nellymp

It is Sarah Morris


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Can you post pictures? This thread will be more fun with your LC in display!



What a fun and bright collection! Can see you love red or cheerful hues.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a fun and bright collection! Can see you love red or cheerful hues.



Yes I do 

 I did not have the courage yet to buy premium designer brand purses (read: BV) with these cheerful hues, however, LC is my way of getting classic shapes in multiple colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Yes I do
> 
> I did not have the courage yet to buy premium designer brand purses (read: BV) with these cheerful hues, however, LC is my way of getting classic shapes in multiple colors!



Good strategy! I'm the reverse. My LCs are typically dark hues... though it might change with the Malarbar Pink Miaou bag.


----------



## herfyjo

Neo Tote - Bloomies Blue
Med Neo - Beige
Lg Planetes Tote - Black
Sm Planetes Tote - Black (bought on ebay, currently at LC for corner repairs)
Mini Planetes SH - Black
2724 - Dark Brown (chocolate?)
2724 - Bilberry
MSH - Lemon (only $56!)


----------



## nellymp

New comer in my LC collection


----------



## lcaddict

I have the following LLH Le Pliage bags: 

Bilberry 
Navy
Coral
White LM Metal

I don't think I'll be getting more LLH Le Pliage bags. Maybe a small Neo with straps next?


----------



## nellymp

New member to my LC collection: LM Metal Green Petrol LLH


----------



## cheidel

nellymp said:


> New member to my LC collection: LM Metal Green Petrol LLH


Love your LM, the green is such a pretty color!  I bought the LLH LM in gold a year ago, and bought the LLH LM black last month on sale.  Enjoy!


----------



## tflowers921

nellymp said:


> New member to my LC collection: LM Metal Green Petrol LLH




One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Esquared72

nellymp said:


> New member to my LC collection: LM Metal Green Petrol LLH




Wow...great color!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nellymp said:


> New member to my LC collection: LM Metal Green Petrol LLH



I love how rich this green is. Gorgeous!


----------



## swdl

nellymp said:


> New comer in my LC collection


Love the color


----------



## RochRumRunner

Only one, LP 1899 in Orange. 

BUT after this weekend vacationing with two kids alone I can see more in the future. Man this little bugger (large size) was an amazing workhorse. Light and just hauled everything I needed. An entire bottle of water spilled inside and the bag retained most of it. Everything else soaked. No need to worry about vachetta, branding, spots, stains. Priceless.


----------



## Jess2003

Medium in navy is my only one right now, but I need more


----------



## Phiomega

I am definitely catching up fast (a bit too fast I think)... Now I own:
- LP backpack in Orange (2013)
- LP SLH Miao Malabar Pink
- LP SLH Cedar
- LP MLH Mariniere 
- LP Neo MLH in Poppy

The last four bought in the past six weeks... The rich color, simplicity of design, lightness, ease of use and affordability made me a sucker for LC... 

Oh no... Gotta stop and enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> - LP backpack in Orange (2013)
> - LP Neo MLH in Poppy
> 
> The last four bought in the past six weeks... The rich color, simplicity of design, lightness, ease of use and affordability made me a sucker for LC...



Yahoo! You've purchased the Neo! and in such a gorgeous color too! Twins on the backpack, mine is in Bilberry. You will love it, especially when out with kids. Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> - LP Neo MLH in Poppy
> 
> The last four bought in the past six weeks... The rich color, simplicity of design, lightness, ease of use and affordability made me a sucker for LC...



Yahoo! You've purchased the Neo! and in such a gorgeous color too! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Jess2003 said:


> Medium in navy is my only one right now, but I need more



Navy is such a good color.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yahoo! You've purchased the Neo! and in such a gorgeous color too! Congrats!




Thank you... I did fell for the color... So now this is my LP collection...


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... I did fell for the color... So now this is my LP collection...
> View attachment 3086288



You have a nice selection there!


----------



## aisabella

I have 3! My newest was purchased yesterday at Nordstrom.
I have 2 medium Le Pliage totes in Red and Navy, and a small(medium?) le pliage in gunmetal. 
Next on my list is a black le pliage!


----------



## mermaid.braid

mermaid.braid said:


> - 1899 Planètes in Black
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Bilberry
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Azure
> - small Le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Vermillion (larger discontinued size)
> - small Le Pliage Néo in black
> - 1623 Rive Droite Rive Gauche
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Lagoon
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Lagoon
> - 1899 Cage aux Oiseaux LP in Pale Pink
> - Cage aux Oiseaux pouch in Pale Pink
> - Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Cuir pouch in Cherry Red
> - Le Pliage Bang pouch
> - Jeremy Scott Greetings from Paris travel bag



I've added several LC items to my collection since this post:
- Roseau Croco small wallet in Coral (seen here http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/small-roseau-croco-wallet-reveal-review-908365.html)
- Roseau Croco coin purse in Coral
- small Le Pliage Néo backpack in black
- small Le Pliage Néo pouch in black
- 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Red Garance
- 1621 LP in Red Garance
- LP cosmetic case in Red Garance
- LP coin purse in Red Garance (I really love this color )
- Le Foulonné card holder in Vermillion
- Le Foulonné small cosmetic pouch in Vermillion
- Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Malabar Pink

I was excited to add a lot of 'firsts,' my first LC wallet, backpack, 1621, LP accessories & items from the Foulonné line! Looking forward to sharing photos as I use everything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Impressive collection and even better when you are able to use them all!


----------



## HeatherL

My little collection!!! 

LP LLH New Navy
LP MLH Gunmetal 
LP SSH Indigo 
Small LP Neo Bilberry
LP case in Coral
LP coin purse Indigo


----------



## APhiJill

I now have 5 pieces
This is my newest one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> My little collection!!!



What a lovely and colorful family!





APhiJill said:


> I now have 5 pieces



Can't go wrong with this one. &#128077;


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely and colorful family!
> 
> Thank you!  I'm hooked!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!  I'm hooked!!



we all are. &#128518;


----------



## salondiva

I have 3 Large Le Pliage in the colors Cumin, Slate & Coral. They are perfect for taking on outings with my kids[emoji66]&#127995;[emoji65]&#127995;[emoji64]&#127995;[emoji64]&#127995;


----------



## salondiva

[emoji4]


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> I've added several LC items to my collection since this post:
> - Roseau Croco small wallet in Coral (seen here http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/small-roseau-croco-wallet-reveal-review-908365.html)
> - Roseau Croco coin purse in Coral
> - small Le Pliage Néo backpack in black
> - small Le Pliage Néo pouch in black
> - 1899 Eiffel Tower LP in Red Garance
> - 1621 LP in Red Garance
> - LP cosmetic case in Red Garance
> - LP coin purse in Red Garance (I really love this color )
> - Le Foulonné card holder in Vermillion
> - Le Foulonné small cosmetic pouch in Vermillion
> - Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody in Malabar Pink
> 
> I was excited to add a lot of 'firsts,' my first LC wallet, backpack, 1621, LP accessories & items from the Foulonné line! Looking forward to sharing photos as I use everything.




Wonderful additions. 
I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic. 

Hortensia
Navy
Bordeaux
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux



What a lovely family! I think Roseau Croco looks very classy


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Gorgeous colors in your collection seton!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Very pretty pieces here. I've never seen the coin purse version. I like it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Beautiful Croco collection!!!!  Really love that navy!


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



ooohhhhh really cute...love all of them.
But i read that now the roseau line is only cow leather not calf leather


----------



## swdl

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... I did fell for the color... So now this is my LP collection...
> View attachment 3086288



Love all your LP tote!!


----------



## ayumiken

swdl said:


> Love all your LP tote!!


Cute LP collections.  I like dark red and stripe ones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Great colors!


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> You have a nice selection there!





swdl said:


> Love all your LP tote!!



Thank you... Very happy that you like it!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> What a lovely family! I think Roseau Croco looks very classy









EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous colors in your collection seton!



TY, I like colour. 



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty pieces here. I've never seen the coin purse version. I like it!



Yeah, they only make that CP in Fou now. 
I dont like the new version they introduced this season.





cheidel said:


> Beautiful Croco collection!!!!  Really love that navy!









swdl said:


> ooohhhhh really cute...love all of them
> But i read that now the roseau line is only cow leather not calf leather



You're right. Just like the Fou line. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nellymp

Just arrived LM Cuir Rose Petal


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nellymp said:


> Just arrived LM Cuir Rose Petal



This is gorgeous!


----------



## tflowers921

nellymp said:


> Just arrived LM Cuir Rose Petal




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

nellymp said:


> Just arrived LM Cuir Rose Petal


Beautiful, enjoy!!!


----------



## butterfly0725

nellymp said:


> Just arrived LM Cuir Rose Petal


So pretty!!


----------



## Dumbo1294

I have just returned from Lisbon Portugal and treated myself to a small black neo cuir,I was undecided with the small and medium but opted for small in the end.Also bought myself a make up bag and toiletry bag.Bought my daughter a large neo in black for uni to put her Mac in.Think I need a bright cuir one next time 
Customer service was fab as they didn't have the black cuir in store do they had it sent from another store within an hour.i just went shopping while it arrived


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dumbo1294 said:


> I have just returned from Lisbon Portugal and treated myself.



Excellent choices! More to come.


----------



## gattodiparigi

I have a classic large Le Pliage, in blue with long handles, and I bought my mom the same bag in taupe so I could borrow it  My aunt has one in white, we all love these bags! At 78 euros you get a bang for the buck, that's for sure (now they're 80, oh well).
I'd like to buy the Néo in black, it don't like the black Pliage with the brown handles very much and I think the Néo would be a better option for me... perfect for those wintery rainy days! The Néo in the Opera colour looks beautiful too


----------



## _purseaddict_

I had 6 but I gave one 2 to my mom and 1 each to my sisters.  So I was left with 2 only. Today I bought a limited edition meow[emoji76] so now I have 3!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> mermaid.braid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive collection and even better when you are able to use them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was able to use several pieces on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful additions.
> I, too, have been adding some Roseau Croco and finally took a fam pic.
> 
> Hortensia
> Navy
> Bordeaux
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely family pic! Btw I'm glad I got the purse when I did, looks like LC doesn't make it in this size anymore. I think the one they have now is smaller, without the zip compartment inside.
Click to expand...


----------



## roshe

4 Le Pliage.


----------



## Mrs0515

Hai..
I love longchamp so much. Is affordable, light and so spacious. 
I have: 
1 cuir medium in clay (sometime it turns to be my version of "diapers bag")
1 cuir small in black 
1 planetes in black LLH
1 planetes in turquoise LLH
1 lm metal gold LLH 
1 le pliage mlh in mint

And now i'm craving for 3d. 
Ouch i just cant get enough! &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Gelsomina

One...for now. A beautiful small long handled red Le Pliage I use as either a lunchbag or a 'lazy' bag that I can throw stuff in when I am on the go. I am hard on my poor Le Pliage.


----------



## SmokieDragon

1 Black LP SSH
1 Indigo LP SSH
1 Black LP SLH
1 Black LP LLH
1 Red Garance Mount Fuji LP LLH
1 Mint Losange LP SLH
1 Navy LP Miaou SLH
1 Small Black Neo
1 Medium Black Neo
1 Medium Navy Neo
1 Small Black LPC
1 Medium Blue LPC
1 Medium Mocha LPC
1 Black LP Heritage Neon
1 Black Le Foulonne SSH
1 Black Le Foulonne Large Hobo Bag
1 Large Clay Quadri
and 2 LP Personalised on the way (Size 2 Navy & Poppy and Size 3 Black & Gunmetal)


----------



## Precious Happy

2 Nordys Anni Sale Expandable LPs (1 navy, 1 red)
1 Large LP (forgot the name but it's a mauve color)
1 Extra Large? Custom LP in Orchid? (sorry forgot exact size and color name. Purchased from Longchamp.com 6 years ago.)
3 LP cuir totes (camel, black, and red)

&#10084;&#65039;&#128516;&#128523; happy with my Longchamp family. May get just one last expandable tote during next Anni sale and then I'm all done.


----------



## AP919

SmokieDragon said:


> 1 Black LP SSH
> 1 Indigo LP SSH
> 1 Black LP SLH
> 1 Black LP LLH
> 1 Red Garance Mount Fuji LP LLH
> 1 Mint Losange LP SLH
> 1 Navy LP Miaou SLH
> 1 Small Black Neo
> 1 Medium Black Neo
> 1 Medium Navy Neo
> 1 Small Black LPC
> 1 Medium Blue LPC
> 1 Medium Mocha LPC
> 1 Black LP Heritage Neon
> 1 Black Le Foulonne SSH
> 1 Black Le Foulonne Large Hobo Bag
> 1 Large Clay Quadri
> and 2 LP Personalised on the way (Size 2 Navy & Poppy and Size 3 Black & Gunmetal)


At least someone has about the same amount as me! I was getting worried.  I'm planning on maybe taking a picture of mine later, since I'm at home today, but I need to run to the post office before it closes.  I think I have about 15 LCs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 1 Black LP SSH
> 1 Indigo LP SSH
> 1 Black LP SLH
> 1 Black LP LLH
> 1 Red Garance Mount Fuji LP LLH
> 1 Mint Losange LP SLH
> 1 Navy LP Miaou SLH
> 1 Small Black Neo
> 1 Medium Black Neo
> 1 Medium Navy Neo
> 1 Small Black LPC
> 1 Medium Blue LPC
> 1 Medium Mocha LPC
> 1 Black LP Heritage Neon
> 1 Black Le Foulonne SSH
> 1 Black Le Foulonne Large Hobo Bag
> 1 Large Clay Quadri
> and 2 LP Personalised on the way (Size 2 Navy & Poppy and Size 3 Black & Gunmetal)



Lovely collection! You are covered well covered for all occasions.


----------



## Shinymint

SmokieDragon said:


> 1 Black LP SSH
> 1 Indigo LP SSH
> 1 Black LP SLH
> 1 Black LP LLH
> 1 Red Garance Mount Fuji LP LLH
> 1 Mint Losange LP SLH
> 1 Navy LP Miaou SLH
> 1 Small Black Neo
> 1 Medium Black Neo
> 1 Medium Navy Neo
> 1 Small Black LPC
> 1 Medium Blue LPC
> 1 Medium Mocha LPC
> 1 Black LP Heritage Neon
> 1 Black Le Foulonne SSH
> 1 Black Le Foulonne Large Hobo Bag
> 1 Large Clay Quadri
> and 2 LP Personalised on the way (Size 2 Navy & Poppy and Size 3 Black & Gunmetal)




Take a family pic pls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AP919 said:


> At least someone has about the same amount as me! I was getting worried.  I'm planning on maybe taking a picture of mine later, since I'm at home today, but I need to run to the post office before it closes.  I think I have about 15 LCs!



Glad that you're like me when it comes to LC  We don't have to worry anymore! Can't wait to see your pictures later! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely collection! You are covered well covered for all occasions.



Thanks so much! So glad too that LC's bags can cover all occasions! 




Shinymint said:


> Take a family pic pls!



Will do once the 2 LPPs arrive


----------



## _purseaddict_

Shinymint said:


> Take a family pic pls!




+1. Photos please[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## gincap

I have two. 1 is le pliage neo small in navy blue colour. And one more is custom with my initial name. The custom one i got from my sister. Because in my country i can not request custom. So i love it. I have it around 3 years for the custom bag. The small 1 just 6 month and is so cute for the size


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I have 5 now, all Le Pliage


----------



## Stephanie9725

Only 1- black LP LLH


----------



## ms.maple

2 Large short handle in navy and red (eiffel tower)
2 Medium long handles in bilberry and pink (miao)


----------



## CrazyLV

Don't laugh ok!? 

Here are so far my Longchamp collection. 

Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.

Should i stop hoarding?!? 

Thank you for letting me sharing this.


----------



## pbnjam

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.


 
No laughing! This looks great! Very nice pieces and variety. I wouldn't stop hoarding.


----------



## SmokieDragon

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.



What an amazing collection! Beautiful! I love how you've made the pictures into a collage as well


----------



## Bebebliss

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?  awesome!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.


Whoaaaaaaaaa awesome... May I ask what you reach for the most? Ever since buying my cuirs, Ifind it hard to reach for my nylonsnylons. But I love them all... Just most outfits look better with cuir on me for some reason.


----------



## AP919

I finally got around to taking a picture of all my LCs, so here it is.  I used a flash, since the sun had just set.

From back to front, left to right:

Planetes Large Red
LM Cuir Large Lemon
LM Metal Large Platinum
LM Metal Large Navy
Neo Medium Crossbody Bloomingdale's Exclusive Blue (Sapphire)
Neo Medium Crossbody Clementine
Marinere Hobo Lemon/Yellow
Le Pliage Cuir Large Orange
Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody Green
Le Pliage Cuir Cosmetic Pink Candy
Le Pliage Nylon Travel Amethyst

You can see I've been "saving" my neos, haha.


----------



## EGBDF

AP919 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of all my LCs, so here it is.  I used a flash, since the sun had just set.
> 
> From back to front, left to right:
> 
> Planetes Large Red
> LM Cuir Large Lemon
> LM Metal Large Platinum
> LM Metal Large Navy
> Neo Medium Crossbody Bloomingdale's Exclusive Blue (Sapphire)
> Neo Medium Crossbody Clementine
> Marinere Hobo Lemon/Yellow
> Le Pliage Cuir Large Orange
> Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody Green
> Le Pliage Cuir Cosmetic Pink Candy
> Le Pliage Nylon Travel Amethyst
> 
> You can see I've been "saving" my neos, haha.



You have an awesome collection and I love all the colors!


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> You have an awesome collection and I love all the colors!



Thanks!  I try to get something a little different each time, but I will admit that I only buy on sale/at a discount.


----------



## seton

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.




Phenomenl collex. I am sure it took a long to photog it all. Thx for sharing! 





AP919 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of all my LCs, so here it is.  I used a flash, since the sun had just set.
> 
> From back to front, left to right:
> 
> Planetes Large Red
> LM Cuir Large Lemon
> LM Metal Large Platinum
> LM Metal Large Navy
> Neo Medium Crossbody Bloomingdale's Exclusive Blue (Sapphire)
> Neo Medium Crossbody Clementine
> Marinere Hobo Lemon/Yellow
> Le Pliage Cuir Large Orange
> Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody Green
> Le Pliage Cuir Cosmetic Pink Candy
> Le Pliage Nylon Travel Amethyst
> 
> You can see I've been "saving" my neos, haha.



Wow! great collex! I like colour too!


----------



## CrazyLV

thank you everyone!!  






pbnjam said:


> No laughing! This looks great! Very nice pieces and variety. I wouldn't stop hoarding.





SmokieDragon said:


> What an amazing collection! Beautiful! I love how you've made the pictures into a collage as well






seton said:


> Phenomenl collex. I am sure it took a long to photog it all. Thx for sharing!


----------



## CrazyLV

Bebebliss,

Mostly i rotate all bags (any brands) alas mostly them are neglected & never worn!! I love bag and hoarding 

For raining day i grab bag that mostly used or worn out. 
I take Le Pliage Hobo (blue colour) for travelling there and over there also Le Pliage long handle bag to work.

For other cute and pristine to use during fine weather and short term wearing as my arms tend quickly tired keen handsfree. 

I choose best bag for day beforehand get out the house in term for longer or short time using.

For my wardrobe colour are seem neutral goes well with those except yellow and pink that pop up to brighten my mood even my vibe spread out to my friends on 'catch up' day.





Bebebliss said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa awesome... May I ask what you reach for the most? Ever since buying my cuirs, Ifind it hard to reach for my nylonsnylons. But I love them all... Just most outfits look better with cuir on me for some reason.


----------



## karilux

I have 5 in my collection: red, olive, black, brown in small size with long handle and 1 large in navy I want to purchase the long, beige one I love them they are my every day mom bags, light weight hands free and easy to clean holy grail bags for me


----------



## sleepykris

I sold two recently, my emerald green large longhandled neo and a medium longhandled bilberry Pliage.  I only have two now, my medium navy crossbody neo (my staple) and a longhandled large bilberry, which I'm debating whether I should sell.  I'm trying to add the LE orchid bag and really want the neo in opera.


----------



## swdl

AP919 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of all my LCs, so here it is.  I used a flash, since the sun had just set.
> 
> From back to front, left to right:
> 
> Planetes Large Red
> LM Cuir Large Lemon
> LM Metal Large Platinum
> LM Metal Large Navy
> Neo Medium Crossbody Bloomingdale's Exclusive Blue (Sapphire)
> Neo Medium Crossbody Clementine
> Marinere Hobo Lemon/Yellow
> Le Pliage Cuir Large Orange
> Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody Green
> Le Pliage Cuir Cosmetic Pink Candy
> Le Pliage Nylon Travel Amethyst
> 
> You can see I've been "saving" my neos, haha.


woooooooowwww


----------



## lvdreamer

No picture, but, for now, I have three small Neo satchels (Navy, Bilberry, and Opera) and five short handle mini Le Pliages (Chocolate, New Navy, Mint, Indigo, and Hydrangea).


----------



## Emerald19

I have three: le pliage small bilberry, le pliage large shopping in black, and a neo emerald green msh.


----------



## maplenight

Marie Lee said:


> I have the Gatsby exotic, which is a great crossbody LOVE it, a red speedy type sultan, a vintage green  bucket, the purple 3d tote, new, a cream ostrich legend,  another teal satchel, can't think of the name.    all in the last 3 or 4 months, when the brand caught my eye.  I actually disliked the  pliage, but it's growing on me, ha ha



Did Longchamp really make Legende in real ostrich or just the imprint? I have seen lots of imprint ones out there.


----------



## littleburrito

I have 4! Three le pliage bags; one small short handle navy, two large long handles one in brown and one in pink. The last bag is a beautiful vintage crossbody bag in green with gold hardware and a gold clasp


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still in the midst of downsizing my collection but sharing what my ideal final "target" is. The plan is to only own one bag of each size so that I can maximise each one of them. 
-2724 in black (very tempted to replace this with a custom of Bilberry & Garnet) 
-LLH Planetes in black
-Size 2 custom in Bilberry & Fig
-mini SH in Fir
-LP backpack in Bilberry 
-LSH travel tote in Bilberry
-mini Cuir crossbody in Black
-medium Cuir in Bilberry
I notice a colour trend, predominantly dark colors and purple![emoji171]


----------



## girlfriday17

Three. All large Le Pliage. One navy, bubble pink and fuschia (which is like a rosy burgundy).


----------



## sunshinesash

littleburrito said:


> I have 4! Three le pliage bags; one small short handle navy, two large long handles one in brown and one in pink. The last bag is a beautiful vintage crossbody bag in green with gold hardware and a gold clasp


x2 on four bags! I had five bags, but I gave a Medium, longhandled Planetes in Hazelnut to my mom because she LOVED it and I only liked it.

Currently own:
-Longchamp cuir key case in natural
-LM Metal Large tote, long handle
-Beige planetes medium tote, long handle
-Brown planetes with croc embossed leather, Large tote, long hangle
-Graphite pliage large tote, long handle

Looking to add a BILBERRY pliage large tote, long handle to my collection. Longchamp FTW!!


----------



## lovingmybags

Just one, the large Penelope tote in Sandy!  Got into Longchamp only recently.  Have to say I'm in no shortage of bags from other brands though


----------



## Summerfriend

Three:

-Le Pliage expandable travel bag in Bilberry
-Le Pliage small Neo in Navy
-Le Pliage large tote in Black

Do I need a medium tote too?


----------



## Ludmilla

Four:
Le Pliage small brown
Le Pliage large brown
Balzane marrone
Le Pliage Cuir navy


----------



## Globridge

Le Pliage Cuir small bilberry

Le Pliage Cuir small pink

Le Pliage Neo medium black

Le Pilage Neo small beige

Le Pilage Planetes black large  

Le Pilage Planetes black mini

Le Pilage Planetes black small


----------



## Summerfriend

Summerfriend said:


> Three:
> 
> -Le Pliage expandable travel bag in Bilberry
> -Le Pliage small Neo in Navy
> -Le Pliage large tote in Black
> 
> Do I need a medium tote too?



Hmmm, so yes, I answered my own question -- apparently I DID need a medium sized bag, and I went for the medium Cuir in Natural. So now I have four.


----------



## Hersetta427

5 for me.
A large black le pliage with short handles - my gym bag
Custom size 2 with long handles an black and red.
Le pliage Neo medium shopper long handles in grey
Le pliage neo in rose pink medium
Le pliage medium short handles in pale pink.

Feel like I am missing something in blue.


----------



## Konicek007

I have 3 LP and about to get another.
I have Small long handle tote in Cedar A/W 2015
Medium bag short handle in Cyclamon S/S 2016
Medium bag short handle in Garnet A/W 2016
Planning to get small short handle bag in Peony.


----------



## bluesparkle

I have 2. 

Le Pliage large long handle in navy 

and le pliage medium long handle in chocolate

I've been considering adding a short handle, but not sure if I am into hand carry bags.


----------



## ArilsEra

I have 3 and am planning a 4th. Own: LP LLH in Black, LP LLH in Gunmetal and SLH in Navy. The small one never gets an outing really as I prefer the much bigger bags. 
I want another LLH but not sure what colour to get. Logic tells me that Navy will suit my wardrobe the most but I really like the red for contrast.


----------



## Coco_83

I have 4 longchamp, 3 medium size Le Pliage and one heritage crossbody


----------



## melblvoe

I have 4:

Le Pliage Large Gunmetal
Le Pliage Travel Large Khaki
LM Metal Large Black
Neo Small Crossbody Grey


----------



## sacha1009

I have one [emoji4]


----------



## lovingmybags

2 large Penelope Totes now in Sandy and Ruby, but after this fall season my Longchamp collection may triple lol


----------



## RayKay

Just one!

LLH in Black. 

I have only had it for a little over a week, but I am in love with it. Been using it everyday as my "extra bag" for work in addition to carrying my smaller bag. I would like to get one or two more - likely at least a small tote, and maybe another large tote. Except I would like to wait to find a good sale AND I am undecisive about what colour to get! I need to wait or else I will just buy multiples and I am on a bit of a ban right now. I thought about custom, but I think maybe I will do that later down the road.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

I now have 20.
Five years ago, I had 12. I have Red, salmon, Rose pink, Orange, light yellow, dark yellow, large dark yellow, green, mint, slate, navy, turquoise, light blue, bilberry, lavender, gray, brown, beige, black, white.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> I now have 20.
> Five years ago, I had 12. I have Red, salmon, Rose pink, Orange, light yellow, dark yellow, large dark yellow, green, mint, slate, navy, turquoise, light blue, bilberry, lavender, gray, brown, beige, black, white.


 Great collection! I would love to have a lavender one


----------



## Konicek007

Here are my four..and thinking about Peacock Le pliage in small short handle..
Cyclamen 2016
Garnet
Cedar
Peony


----------



## JuicyFruit839

JuicyFruit839 said:


> I have 4
> -black mini LP
> -black small LH LP
> -mustard Large LH LP
> -red large LH LP



Updating this-
Red neo tote 
Black neo tote 
Blue neo tote
black large LH LP
bilberry large LH LP
Gunmetal large LH LP
Navy medium SH LP
black neo cross body
Navy backpack LP


----------



## scrpo83

Three:
A bilberry planetes, an cage aux oiseaux and a large SH blue le pliage (which i have misplaced )


----------



## lylongchamp

These are my longchamp, plus i got the apache and galleries lafayette last weeek


----------



## kobi0279

lylongchamp said:


> These are my longchamp, plus i got the apache and galleries lafayette last weeek



I can only say Wow!


----------



## SmokieDragon

lylongchamp said:


> These are my longchamp, plus i got the apache and galleries lafayette last weeek



You have a very beautiful collection! Your LEs looks amazing! It must have taken a lot of time and effort to arrange all your bags for the photo shoot! Well done! 

Why don't you take the protective wrapping off your 3D handle? The leather may need to breathe... Just a suggestion


----------



## lylongchamp

SmokieDragon said:


> You have a very beautiful collection! Your LEs looks amazing! It must have taken a lot of time and effort to arrange all your bags for the photo shoot! Well done!
> 
> Why don't you take the protective wrapping off your 3D handle? The leather may need to breathe... Just a suggestion



I already take the wrapping, thank you for remind me. Actually this is not for photo shoot. Once a month i usually take all my bags out from my closet to relieve the humidity, just for 1 - 2 hours


----------



## SmokieDragon

lylongchamp said:


> Once a month i usually take all my bags out from my closet to relieve the humidity, just for 1 - 2 hours



That is a good habit to have!


----------



## connectlv

3 at the moment. Looking forward to purchase a few extra large Le Pliages with shoulder strap.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

4 large size Le Pliage
1 large Neo shopper
2 medium size Le Pliage 
1 medium size Neo
1 Custom Size 3


----------



## Dintjes

Amazing collection! 



lylongchamp said:


> These are my longchamp, plus i got the apache and galleries lafayette last weeek


----------



## adh1006

I have the Neo Large Tote in black. I'm trying to decide which color of the Le Plague Backpack I should get next.


----------



## AmyEclectic

Taking this picture makes me love them al over again


----------



## That70sgirl

lylongchamp said:


> These are my longchamp, plus i got the apache and galleries lafayette last weeek


OMG........WHAT A COLLECTION!!  YOU INSPIRE ME.  I CURRENTLY ONLY OWN TWO (BOTH BLACK A LCLP LARGE AND MEDIUM).  BUT NEXT WEEK I'LL BE IN PARIS FOR THREE WEEKS AND HOPE TO AT LEAST DOUBLE MY COLLECTION.  HOPE I CAN FIND A LP TOUR-EIFFEL TOTE!


----------



## That70sgirl

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.


I'M NOT LAUGHING, I'M SMILING INSIDE; YOUR COLLECTION INSPIRES ME!!!  GORGEOUS, JUST GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Going to take a break and enjoy what I have for a while, so I thought it would be a good time to post my Longchamp collection. 


(click on each screenshot to expand)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> my Longchamp collection.



Amazing collection! I like seeing multiples of an item as it means it works so well that it warrants another color and that to us, bag lovers is KEY.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Going to take a break and enjoy what I have for a while, so I thought it would be a good time to post my Longchamp collection.
> 
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4184697
> View attachment 4184698
> View attachment 4184699
> View attachment 4184700
> View attachment 4184701
> View attachment 4184702
> View attachment 4184708


This is like an art exhibit! So beautifully curated. Great choices and style


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazing collection! I like seeing multiples of an item as it means it works so well that it warrants another color and that to us, bag lovers is KEY.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is like an art exhibit! So beautifully curated. Great choices and style



Thank you both!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Going to take a break and enjoy what I have for a while, so I thought it would be a good time to post my Longchamp collection.
> 
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4184697
> View attachment 4184698
> View attachment 4184699
> View attachment 4184700
> View attachment 4184701
> View attachment 4184702
> View attachment 4184708



I see beautiful classics and love how you have prepared accurate captions too!  Happy to be twins on a few bags with you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I see beautiful classics and love how you have prepared accurate captions too!  Happy to be twins on a few bags with you



Thank you dear!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Going to take a break and enjoy what I have for a while, so I thought it would be a good time to post my Longchamp collection.


Lovely assortment from so many lines!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Lovely assortment from so many lines!



Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Going to take a break and enjoy what I have for a while, so I thought it would be a good time to post my Longchamp collection.
> 
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4184697
> View attachment 4184698
> View attachment 4184699
> View attachment 4184700
> View attachment 4184701
> View attachment 4184702
> View attachment 4184708


Lovely Collection!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Lovely Collection!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's an update on my Longchamp collection; three out, five in since the last time I posted. 

(click on each screenshot to expand)


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an update on my Longchamp collection; three out, five in since the last time I posted.
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4295168
> View attachment 4295169
> View attachment 4295170
> View attachment 4295171
> View attachment 4295172
> View attachment 4295173
> View attachment 4295174
> View attachment 4295175


WOW!!! Your collection is so beautiful and looks like a well thought out collection. Enjoy them all!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an update on my Longchamp collection; three out, five in since the last time I posted.
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4295168
> View attachment 4295169
> View attachment 4295170
> View attachment 4295171
> View attachment 4295172
> View attachment 4295173
> View attachment 4295174
> View attachment 4295175


It's like a beautiful, perfectly curated store with every Longchamp you could ever need!! Thanks for sharing, Cosmo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> WOW!!! Your collection is so beautiful and looks like a well thought out collection. Enjoy them all!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's like a beautiful, perfectly curated store with every Longchamp you could ever need!! Thanks for sharing, Cosmo



Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an update



I love how you curate your collection. Everything is neutral and goes with everything. For each color, there is something that spans from small to large, covering casual to dressy occasions. What a carefully thought out collection! [emoji106]


----------



## Dintjes

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an update on my Longchamp collection; three out, five in since the last time I posted.
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4295168
> View attachment 4295169
> View attachment 4295170
> View attachment 4295171
> View attachment 4295172
> View attachment 4295173
> View attachment 4295174
> View attachment 4295175



Amazing collection! ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you curate your collection. Everything is neutral and goes with everything. For each color, there is something that spans from small to large, covering casual to dressy occasions. What a carefully thought out collection! [emoji106]





Dintjes said:


> Amazing collection! ♥️♥️♥️



Aww, thanks very much to each of you!


----------



## Dooneysta

Here is my modest collection thus far, over about a year and a half. I just ‘discovered’ LC not long ago.
There’s an expandable, a Club, a Club pouch, a cosmetic pouch, two short-handle mediums, a short-handle small, and a long-handle medium. And a pair of sunglasses. 
This year I believe I shall add a basic black and at least one custom, possibly two, and if no custom, then one Neo with shoulder strap. The year after, a medium Cuir. Maybe this year if I lay off other brands for awhile. 

Strangely, even Le Pliage is extremely uncommon where I am, let alone ‘better’ Longchamp. I live in the fashion wastelands, seriously.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4303748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my modest collection thus far, over about a year and a half.



Great collection! Lots of smart choices and classic colors that will carry you far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an update on my Longchamp collection; three out, five in since the last time I posted.
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4295168
> View attachment 4295169
> View attachment 4295170
> View attachment 4295171
> View attachment 4295172
> View attachment 4295173
> View attachment 4295174
> View attachment 4295175


Gorgeous Collection!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dooneysta said:


> I just ‘discovered’ LC.



It is hard not to love LC. There is a size and color for varied needs. Your collection is well thought out, the same goes for your future additions. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous Collection!!!!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I own 3 large Le Pliage nylon (Brown, Black & Orange), 1 small Le Piliage Heritage Tote (Girl Pink), 1 large Neo Tote (Purple), and 1 medium Le Foulonne Tote (Black).  I use them all.  Such great bags!


----------



## chinadoll.usa

5 Le Pliage tote bags: 1 small shoulder (black); 1 neo medium with strap; 1 medium Eiffel Tower short handle (purple); 1 large Eiffel Tower short handle (navy); and 1 large short handle (black). Also, 1 blue card holder and 1 black pencil/pen pouch (discontinued) used as a sunglass pouch.


----------



## dressingupforme

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4303748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my modest collection thus far, over about a year and a half. I just ‘discovered’ LC not long ago.
> There’s an expandable, a Club, a Club pouch, a cosmetic pouch, two short-handle mediums, a short-handle small, and a long-handle medium. And a pair of sunglasses.
> This year I believe I shall add a basic black and at least one custom, possibly two, and if no custom, then one Neo with shoulder strap. The year after, a medium Cuir. Maybe this year if I lay off other brands for awhile.
> 
> Strangely, even Le Pliage is extremely uncommon where I am, let alone ‘better’ Longchamp. I live in the fashion wastelands, seriously.


The basic black is a must-have tote for me when I travel or go shopping when I don´t want to carry paper bags from the stores. I also have the lilac/mauve like yours although mine is a Medium. Great bag choices you have here!


----------



## Obsessed68

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4303748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my modest collection thus far, over about a year and a half. I just ‘discovered’ LC not long ago.
> There’s an expandable, a Club, a Club pouch, a cosmetic pouch, two short-handle mediums, a short-handle small, and a long-handle medium. And a pair of sunglasses.
> This year I believe I shall add a basic black and at least one custom, possibly two, and if no custom, then one Neo with shoulder strap. The year after, a medium Cuir. Maybe this year if I lay off other brands for awhile.
> 
> Strangely, even Le Pliage is extremely uncommon where I am, let alone ‘better’ Longchamp. I live in the fashion wastelands, seriously.


Great collection! I love how everything can be mixed and matched


----------



## Joule

Two - now. I already have a large black Neo, and I caved and ordered a medium le Pliage in tan today. These are just so convenient, especially in summer. That's when I need all the lightweight, easy-to-clean, "yes-of-course-I-have-room-in-my-bag-for-your-(fill in the blank)" bags I can get.


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi ladies,

I need your help!!
I found those bags are on sale but which one is keeper? Dog or Horse?!?

Horse print is so rare cos it has perfect in the middle position among other bag!!

TIA heaps!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Four.

I started with one large black Le Pliage  and a medium black Le Pliage that I purchased for a vacation we were taking last year. Then I purchased a medium sized light pink Le Pliage, sorry I don't know the exact name of the color, because I wanted a summer color. THEN I purchased a medium navy bag. Oh, and I have a very pretty rose-colored cosmetic pouch. 

They are light weight, no problem if it is raining and they hold all of my things with enough room left over for a cardigan.


----------



## br3wx

I have 12. I went overboard over the years collecting seasonal colours  I've stopped now and ironically only been using the classic colours the most.

Have since given away 1 and will be giving away more and perhaps sell off the "never been use" ones.

1 Le Pliage Neo small
1 Le Pliage Neo medium
1 Le Pliage Neo tote bag L
1 Longchamp x Jeremy Scott edition
1 Le Pliage Nylon medium w/ short handle
6 Pliage Nylon large w/ long handle
1 Le Pliage Nylon travel L


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I've decided to be content for a while, so here's an update on my Longchamp collection.  I've gotten rid of some vintage bags to make room for new ones. As much as I'd like to keep them all around, I'm really trying to keep the total number in the low-20s, and I've only got so much room in my closet!

(click on each screenshot to expand)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> update on my Longchamp collection.


Your collection is clearly well thought out and are classic pieces. I love how you have a different size and style in the colors that works for you. Thank you for sharing with us your collection.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your collection is clearly well thought out and are classic pieces. I love how you have a different size and style in the colors that works for you. Thank you for sharing with us your collection.



Thank you.


----------



## Amazona

Time for inventory...

SSH LP Deep Red
MSH LP Myrtille
LLH LP Chocolate
Size 3 SH LP custom in Chocolate/Beige stripe
Size 4/travel bag LH LP Sapphire/Peony stripe
LP document holder Black 
LP Cabas Black
Neo S Ruby
Cuir M Fuchsia
Cuir Mini Cherry
2008 Roseau special edit. Black
LF shoulder bag Black
M/L Penelope Sandy (in France right now for repairs and I'm dying to get it back so I can start using it!)
LM Jacquard Boston bag Blue
2 different styles LF coin pouches in Pink
2 LP cosmetic pouches in Chocolate and Red
Passport holder in Powder Pink
Roseau key chain Silver

The LLH is starting to look a bit tired so I'm looking to add a LLH Club at some point. And maybe a wallet.


----------



## Purseloco

I have two large Le Pliage tote khaki and black. One small in green. I gave away a medium Le Pliage in mauve because I prefer the large.


----------



## bagolicious

I love my Longchamp handbags and accessories as they are very functional and they're the main bags that I travel overseas with when on vacation. They're incredibly durable.

I have so many Longchamp items until I keep a computerized list.  I buy them in a variety of colors, sizes and styles.
* 13 small leather Le Pliage bags of which three are computer personalized.
* 5 medium leather Le Pliage bags
* 2 large leather Le Pliage bags, one in shocking pink and the other in navy blue
* 4 nylon Le Pliage bags although I'm not totally fond of the nylon ones. But, I use them for different functions.
* 6, miscellaneous items like zip wallets, leather zip pouches, and a leather credit card holder
* 7, miscellaneous bags including 3-D bags of which one is a limited edition one with a rooster on it and of which I bought in Hong Kong in January 2016, I think it was.  It was the Chinese New Year one. Also, a leather hobo-style bag, a leather briefcase, and a totebag.
* 1 large, nylon, Le Pliage travel bag with the Eiffel Tower on it.  A few summers ago, I happened to pick it up inside of Charles de Gaulle Airport in Paris as I was running to catch a flight and lugging too many small bags. I bought the last one in the Longchamp boutique that day.

And....a recently computer personalized fourth, small, leather, Le Pliage bag which should arrive within 5 weeks.

Most of my leather Le Pliages were bought on ruelala and before they started charging sales tax as of April 2019. But, with my large, navy blue, leather Le Pliage travel bag, I ended up having to pay sales tax as I purchased it the month after the added-sales-tax law had gone into effect.


----------



## Joule

I went nuts in Europe this summer and now own six bags and several pouches. I use them for everything from beater bags to travel to groceries to sporting events to the dog's luggage. In my closet, Bottega Veneta is the beauty, but Longchamp is the brawn.


----------



## Obsessed68

Joule said:


> I went nuts in Europe this summer and now own six bags and several pouches. I use them for everything from beater bags to travel to groceries to sporting events to the dog's luggage. In my closet, Bottega Veneta is the beauty, but Longchamp is the brawn.



You need to post a picture of this "craziness" ! We love to see them here


----------



## bagolicious

Joule said:


> I went nuts in Europe this summer and now own six bags and several pouches. I use them for everything from beater bags to travel to groceries to sporting events to the dog's luggage. In my closet, Bottega Veneta is the beauty, but Longchamp is the brawn.



I totally agree that Longchamp is the brawn. I have a lot of different handbags, by different brands,  as I've been buying various brands around the world for over 4 decades. I started loving handbags as a very young child and started traveling the world, solo, as a young teen. But, there are certain handbags that are my "brawn" bags. I have never had any problems with my  Longchamps.

My other bags that are nearly indestructible are my bags by the French company, Abaco. I have at least ten of them and all leather and started collecting them around 15 years ago.  I'm not one who has to get on the bandwagaon and only buy the popular bags that everyone wants. I have bags from nearly not-known brands up to Hermes and everything in between. And for decades, I've bought a lot of Asian-brand bags as I've been vacationing around Asia for over two  decades and also in Europe since the early 70s as a young teen.  So, I look at a lot of handbags while out and about in the world.


----------



## bagolicious

Well, I can add one more Le Pliage to my list. I was in the Longchamp store here in Los Angeles and a new one has just arrived and it's a black/white nylon Le Pliage that has Los Angeles written across the front of it. There's also a matching, zip pouch that can be tied to the handle. The zip pouch costs extra. Although I'm not one who loves the nylon Le Pliages as my collection is almost all leather, I loved this black/white combination and also that it is a Los Angeles edition as I have the Eiffel Tower one from a few summers back and which was bought at Charles de Gaulle Airport in Paris. My new Los Angeles one doesn't seem as large as my Eiffel Tower one which is great as I can use it more as a large handbag instead of a travel bag.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I cant even begin to tell you how happy this thread makes me


----------



## hermes_lemming

Spielberg1 said:


> My friend has had her black longchamp for *14 YEARS!!!*
> 
> and it looks like new!
> 
> i think these bags (like cockroaches) will survive the apocalypse


I believe it.  I had two of the patent leather ( shoulder purse and a tote) and they NEVER aged.


----------



## hermes_lemming

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, *leathers are not nearly the quality they used to be.*





frenziedhandbag said:


> I don't have anything to compare against with but *I know exactly what you mean. It's a pity*.


You guys think so?  I just acquired one and think the quality is superior to what i purchased 15+ yrs ago


WestingerMom said:


> I'm a newbie- just discovered LC from a recent trip to Paris, where I bought a tri-quadri tote (white, black, beige) and black quadri wallet. Upon coming home, I discovered this forum and took the plunge last week to get a medium LH LP in bilberry for my everyday bag.  I also got the matching coin purse and cosmetic case.  Then lastnight I ordered the document case for work. I was a Coach fan for about a decade, but grew tired of seeing them everywhere.  Plus, they're just not made like they used to be.  Last fall, *I switched to MK, but those are so heavy, and I have neck problems. * I told DH I'm willing to sell all my other bags after less than a month having LC.  It's a new addiction perhaps, but at least I'll be cleaning out my closet and reinvesting!  I'm a French teacher who travels often to France, and everything about this brand is perfect for me!
> 
> Passed up the EIffel Tower tote though and kicking myself!  I don't trust ebay, so guess I'll just have to go back to Paris someday!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all....


Thanks for the warning.  I was looking at MK line bu after seeing your warning, forget it.



Cosmopolitan said:


> Going to take a break and enjoy what I have for a while, so I thought it would be a good time to post my Longchamp collection.
> 
> 
> (click on each screenshot to expand)
> 
> View attachment 4184697
> View attachment 4184698
> View attachment 4184699
> View attachment 4184700
> View attachment 4184701
> View attachment 4184702
> View attachment 4184708


Your black and white heritage crossbag is stunning. Reminds me of the H Himalayan


----------



## hermes_lemming

ok my collection:
4 le pliage
1 JS tote
1 nendo tote
1 cosmetic pouch
1 calvacade croco crossbody


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hermes_lemming said:


> Your black and white heritage crossbag is stunning. Reminds me of the H Himalayan



Thank you, I love that little ombré croco bag and use it often.





hermes_lemming said:


> ok my collection:
> 4 le pliage
> 1 JS tote
> 1 nendo tote
> 1 cosmetic pouch
> 1 calvacade croco crossbody



Thanks for posting and congrats on your croco Cavalcade! I’ve been thinking of getting one too next season. What color did you get?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you, I love that little ombré croco bag and use it often.
> View attachment 4565392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting and congrats on your croco Cavalcade! I’ve been thinking of getting one too next season. What color did you get?


Oh its beautiful!  Thank you for the pic!


----------



## bagolicious

bagolicious said:


> I love my Longchamp handbags and accessories as they are very functional and they're the main bags that I travel overseas with when on vacation. They're incredibly durable.
> 
> I have so many Longchamp items until I keep a computerized list.  I buy them in a variety of colors, sizes and styles.
> * 13 small leather Le Pliage bags of which three are computer personalized.
> * 5 medium leather Le Pliage bags
> * 2 large leather Le Pliage bags, one in shocking pink and the other in navy blue
> * 4 nylon Le Pliage bags although I'm not totally fond of the nylon ones. But, I use them for different functions.
> * 6, miscellaneous items like zip wallets, leather zip pouches, and a leather credit card holder
> * 7, miscellaneous bags including 3-D bags of which one is a limited edition one with a rooster on it and of which I bought in Hong Kong in January 2016, I think it was.  It was the Chinese New Year one. Also, a leather hobo-style bag, a leather briefcase, and a totebag.
> * 1 large, nylon, Le Pliage travel bag with the Eiffel Tower on it.  A few summers ago, I happened to pick it up inside of Charles de Gaulle Airport in Paris as I was running to catch a flight and lugging too many small bags. I bought the last one in the Longchamp boutique that day.
> 
> And....a recently computer personalized fourth, small, leather, Le Pliage bag which should arrive within 5 weeks.
> 
> Most of my leather Le Pliages were bought on ruelala and before they started charging sales tax as of April 2019. But, with my large, navy blue, leather Le Pliage travel bag, I ended up having to pay sales tax as I purchased it the month after the added-sales-tax law had gone into effect.




Well, I can add three more to my collection as yesterday my black Longchamp, leather tote bag with the red and black letter cut-outs arrived and I have also added another, small leather Le Pliage, but in a saffron color.  Plus, my 4th, computer personalized , small, leather Le Pliage arrived a couple of weeks ago. 

So, those are the latest ones along with the Black/White, nylon Le Pliage Tote Bag and zip pouch with Los Angeles written across the front which I mentioned upthread. That one was only available at either  Longchamp at the Beverly Center here in Los Angeles or at Longchamp at SouthCoast Plaza in Costa Mesa (Orange County).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagolicious said:


> Well, I can add three more to my collection.


I'm sure they will look fabulous in a family pic.


----------



## ColdSteel

Just two in my happy little family. 

1 Black Large Le Pliage Tote that I've loved since 2007
1 Jeremy Scott TV Screens Tote that I bought secondhand this year

I've taken the Le Pliage so many places and countries. It's just roomy enough for my essentials and even after all these years looks really sharp! A little peeling on the interior and a little corner wear, but still strong as ever. The zipper is so dependable.

I loved the Jeremy Scott Keyboard tote but didn't pick it up because I was worried about getting it dirty and at the time I preferred a longer handle. But this year I saw the TV Screens tote and I liked it even MORE!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm stepping away from this subforum so thought I'd do an update on my Longchamp collection. Over the years I've posted individual IRL pics of them around the subforum as well, mostly in the "Show Us Your Longchamp" sticky thread. Happy Longchamp collecting everyone.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm stepping away from this subforum so thought I'd do an update on my Longchamp collection. Over the years I've posted individual IRL pics of them around the subforum as well, mostly in the "Show Us Your Longchamp" sticky thread. Happy Longchamp collecting everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> @Cosmopolitan  I have always loved your beautiful collection and enjoyed all your posts and Longchamp expertise!!!  Wishing the best for you and hoping you will be back soon  Thanks again for all your contribution here! You will be surely missed!


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm stepping away from this subforum so thought I'd do an update on my Longchamp collection. Over the years I've posted individual IRL pics of them around the subforum as well, mostly in the "Show Us Your Longchamp" sticky thread. Happy Longchamp collecting everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4783144
> View attachment 4783145
> View attachment 4783146
> View attachment 4783147
> View attachment 4783148
> View attachment 4783149



awesome collection! Why are u stepping away? Does that mean we won’t see u around anymore?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm stepping away from this subforum so thought I'd do an update on my Longchamp collection.


Your collection is clearly well thought out and I love each piece that you own. Hope all things are going well. I do understand the need to detach for a while. Please take good care and stay safe.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm stepping away from this subforum so thought I'd do an update on my Longchamp collection. Over the years I've posted individual IRL pics of them around the subforum as well, mostly in the "Show Us Your Longchamp" sticky thread. Happy Longchamp collecting everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4783143
> View attachment 4783144
> View attachment 4783145
> View attachment 4783146
> View attachment 4783147
> View attachment 4783148
> View attachment 4783149



Beautiful collection. Thanks so much for all your photos and posts over these years. See you again


----------



## rutabaga

Large black Planetes tote
Large black Neo tote
Large navy Le Pliage Cuir tote
Long-handled Roseau in Natural w/leopard print lining
Le Pliage messenger bag in Slate (discontinued)
Le Pliage hobo/crossbody in Beige (discontinued)

Hmm I thought I had more but I'm glad I don't


----------



## scrpo83

scrpo83 said:


> Three:
> A bilberry planetes, an cage aux oiseaux and a large SH blue le pliage (which i have misplaced )



Revised list 
Bilberry planetes (which has been abused thoroughly and showing it's age)- discontinued
Large SH blue le pliage
Cage Aux Oiseaux (horribly stained, relegated to the occasional schlepping of stuff)
Cuir Medium Le Pliage
Long handle Roseau in Marine


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm stepping away from this subforum so thought I'd do an update on my Longchamp collection. Over the years I've posted individual IRL pics of them around the subforum as well, mostly in the "Show Us Your Longchamp" sticky thread. Happy Longchamp collecting everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4783143
> View attachment 4783144
> View attachment 4783145
> View attachment 4783146
> View attachment 4783147
> View attachment 4783148
> View attachment 4783149


Omg this is an entire shop Lovely pieces all ! I hope you’re stepping away only from this particular topic and not this website? Your tips were so so helpful When I was deciding on the mademoiselle!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Omg this is an entire shop Lovely pieces all ! I hope you’re stepping away only from this particular topic and not this website? Your tips were so so helpful When I was deciding on the mademoiselle!


Wholeheartedly agree. @Cosmopolitan is such a sweet lady, always willing to share her knowledge and tips. I've benefitted so much from her and all the other sweet souls that contributed to this forum.


----------



## paleoxln

Here is my La Pliage collection:

1 backpack (black)
1 large long handle (black)
2 small long handle (red, fuchsia)
2 small short handle (black, beige)
1 coin purse (beige)

I am planning to get another backpack. Maybe in navy?
They are just great for everyday use.


----------



## Naminami

Update mine :

1 extra large short handle
1 expandable 
1 large long handle
1 small short handle

and usefull


----------



## pdxpurse

I have luggage, wallets, key chains, cosmetics bags 3D pouches, shoes, umbrellas and the following bags:

3D Large Tote Bilberry
3D Medium Tote Blue
3D Large Tote Honey
3D Hobo Blue
Gloucester Grey Crocodile
Gloucester Khaki Suede
Balzane Roots
Honore Panthere
Rouseau Tote Navy
Shop It navy suede
Shop it Grey
Le Pliage Cuir Navy
Le Pliage Cuir Green
Le Pliage Green Orchid
Le Pliage Pink Orchid
Le Pliage Peony
Le Pliage Azure
Le Pliage Anise
Le Pliage Miaou
Longchamp x Clo’e Floirat
Le Pliage Dandy Ivory
Le Pliage Dandy Fig
Le Pliage Cactus


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pdxpurse said:


> the following bags:


What a wonderful collection. Do post pics when you bring any of them out. Will love to admire them.


----------



## Dintjes

Le Pliage MSH khaki
Le Pliage MSH gunmetal
Le Pliage SSH garnet
Le Pliage SSH chocolate
Le Pliage MSH chevaux ailés
Le Pliage cosmetic case gunmetal
Le Pliage coin purse navy
Le Pliage Neo MSH navy
Le Pliage Neo SSH grey
Le Pliage MSH on the road
Le Pliage club backpack khaki
Le Pliage LGP SSH red

I think I have enough. For now. Lol.


----------



## pdxpurse

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a wonderful collection. Do post pics when you bring any of them out. Will love to admire them.


I will.  With this darn covid-19 I never leave the house.  I filled the Clo'e for about a month and never left the house.  Now i have moved everything to the fig le pliage dandy.  But it just sits on my desk.


----------



## rowy65

Ok, looking at everyone’s collection, I don’t feel so bad.  A few years back, I really couldn’t see the appeal of the Le Pliage.  It was only a bag to use when the weather was bad or rainy.  I’ve discovered this year that it’s the perfect bag for work.  I now have 7 Le Pliage - 1 regular small shoulder, 1 club small shoulder, 1 regular small top handle, 2 club small top handle
1 small neo and my latest is a small custom top handle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> A few years back, I really couldn’t see the appeal of the Le Pliage.  I’ve discovered this year that it’s the perfect bag for work.


I was the same. They are just so handy for everything and all the sizes are so functional. I always tell myself no more but I just keep adding them.


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was the same. They are just so handy for everything and all the sizes are so functional. I always tell myself no more but I just keep adding them.


Same!  Looking to add a beige/tan one soon


----------



## paleoxln

Same! I always thought they are just like regular nylon bags. A year ago, I decided to give it a chance since all of my friends owned one. Now I am obsessed!

Here is the current situation. Among all the options they have, it is so difficult to stop buying!


----------



## rowy65

paleoxln said:


> Same! I always thought they are just like regular nylon bags. A year ago, I decided to give it a chance since all of my friends owned one. Now I am obsessed!
> 
> Here is the current situation. Among all the options they have, it is so difficult to stop buying!
> 
> View attachment 4923506


Gorgeous collection!  I’m partial to top handles myself.  I feel the small top handle is the perfect size bag for me


----------



## paleoxln

rowy65 said:


> Gorgeous collection!  I’m partial to top handles myself.  I feel the small top handle is the perfect size bag for me



Thank you so much! 

To be honest the first time I bought the small top handle, I was not sure if I would use it because I am more a shoulder bag person. Now I got used to it and I really like them! Easy, lightweight and looks elegant, too! I want to add one more to the collection but I have not decided on the color yet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paleoxln said:


> Easy, lightweight and looks elegant, too!


I love the look of the short handle so much. It looks fun, elegant and great space too. I'm more of a shoulder bag girl as well but absolutely finding my small short handles to be so useful.


----------



## paleoxln

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the look of the short handle so much. It looks fun, elegant and great space too. I'm more of a shoulder bag girl as well but absolutely finding my small short handles to be so useful.



Absolutely! I was so surprised to see how much you can actually fit in!


----------



## rowy65

I would love to see pics of size comparison between the small top handle and the XS Neo or Cuir.  
I love the idea and also that the bag is nylon.  I’m gravitating towards these bags because they’re literally care free for work


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paleoxln said:


> Absolutely! I was so surprised to see how much you can actually fit in!


Indeed! It's a Pandora's box.


----------



## etudes

My Longchamp leather bags :
- LP cuir backpack XS in red lacquer
- LP cuir backpack XS in rust
- LP cuir backpack XS in navy
- LP cuir backpack XS in black
- LP cuir crossbody in black
- LP cuir crossbody in red


- LP Cuir top handle small in black with sienna strap
- LP Cuir top handle small in fuchsia
- Veau Foulonne tote in blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

etudes said:


> My Longchamp leather bags :


What a beautiful family of LCs. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lizzys

etudes said:


> My Longchamp leather bags :
> - LP cuir backpack XS in red lacquer
> - LP cuir backpack XS in rust
> - LP cuir backpack XS in navy
> - LP cuir backpack XS in black
> - LP cuir crossbody in black
> - LP cuir crossbody in red
> View attachment 4928738
> 
> - LP Cuir top handle small in black with sienna strap
> - LP Cuir top handle small in fuchsia
> - Veau Foulonne tote in blue
> View attachment 4928731


Such a nice collection of very pretty colors!


----------



## etudes

LP cuir top handle XS in black and metallic blue


----------



## viewwing

etudes said:


> LP cuir top handle XS in black and metallic blue
> 
> View attachment 5094868


Amazing blue! What a pop of color!


----------



## etudes

viewwing said:


> Amazing blue! What a pop of color!



Yeah, it's gorgeous. I'd been eyeing this bag for awhile. So when my SA contacted me, I had to have it (and grabbed the black as well). Now I'm off to ban island


----------



## frenziedhandbag

etudes said:


> LP cuir top handle XS in black and metallic blue


Oh wow, that blue is electric! Love how vibrant it is!


----------



## rowy65

ok, I’m up to 10 now.  In all fairness they’re like potato chips, you can’t have just 1.  My newest is the Cloud blue small top handle and the black XS Neo.  I also have the Cloud blue in the small short handle and expandable travel bag.  It’s my favorite color but discontinued or else I would have more items in this gorgeous color.   Interesting to note that my first ever, the original blue small shoulder handle in the middle and my custom My Pliage are the only ones made in France


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> ok, I’m up to 10 now.


What a gorgeous family! I agree with you; there is no stopping at one.


----------



## viewwing

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5095066
> 
> ok, I’m up to 10 now.  In all fairness they’re like potato chips, you can’t have just 1.  My newest is the Cloud blue small top handle and the black XS Neo.  I also have the Cloud blue in the small short handle and expandable travel bag.  It’s my favorite color but discontinued or else I would have more items in this gorgeous color.   Interesting to note that my first ever, the original blue small shoulder handle in the middle and my custom My Pliage are the only ones made in France


I’ve not actually seen any of the lepliages made in anywhere but China.


----------



## rowy65

viewwing said:


> I’ve not actually seen any of the lepliages made in anywhere but China.


Hi!
Actually some are from China, the original older one was Made in France so that tells you how old it is.  The custom My Pliage are all made in France.  I have a few from Tunisia and some are made in Romania.  Quite global


----------



## SmokieDragon

etudes said:


> LP cuir top handle XS in black and metallic blue
> 
> View attachment 5094868



The blue is such a stunner! Yay for being bag twins on the black Croco XS


----------



## Bec215

viewwing said:


> I’ve not actually seen any of the lepliages made in anywhere but China.



I’ve pre-ordered a Filet, which are def being made in France as they’ve built a while marketing campaign around it, but my feeling is they probably couldn’t keep the Pliage prices “acceptable” anymore without moving production.

There’s nothing inherently inferior about products made in China, though. As long as the quality is there, I don’t have an issue.

I’m under no illusion there’s a huge delta between the price of the items and the cost to produce them, even in Europe. 

What’s an intangible value to me, is that Longchamp is still family owned. My SA grew up near the town where they started, and the family still do things like give the town residents access to the bags at a discount, so the people who make them can actually afford to buy them.


----------



## sittysue

viewwing said:


> I’ve not actually seen any of the lepliages made in anywhere but China.


Two that I got last year (grey) that I bought in Bloomindales were both made in France. Its the luck of the draw


----------



## viewwing

sittysue said:


> Two that I got last year (grey) that I bought in Bloomindales were both made in France. Its the luck of the draw


Wow...the nylon ones? If so, you’re real lucky!


----------



## sittysue

viewwing said:


> Wow...the nylon ones? If so, you’re real lucky!


yes


----------



## cheidel

viewwing said:


> Wow...the nylon ones? If so, you’re real lucky!


I have several that were MIF, but that doesn’t really matter to me.  I own about 32 LC bags, SLG’s and several JS Travel bags, and I love them all.


----------



## minivans

I only have one - a large black Neo! I got an organizer for it from Amazon and it holds everything I need for school.


----------



## chrismariell

Mrs0515 said:


> Hai..
> I love longchamp so much. Is affordable, light and so spacious.
> I have:
> 1 cuir medium in clay (sometime it turns to be my version of "diapers bag")
> 1 cuir small in black
> 1 planetes in black LLH
> 1 planetes in turquoise LLH
> 1 lm metal gold LLH
> 1 le pliage mlh in mint
> 
> And now i'm craving for 3d.
> Ouch i just cant get enough! &#128517;&#128517;


Hello. I’m a newbie here and is planning to get the longchamp LM in rose gold. Is it worth it? I’ve been looking for a review of it online but can’t find an extensive one yet. Mind to share your thoughts about it? Thanks


----------



## kura

Hi, how do you see where the le pliage is made in?


----------



## fightdirrty

Medium Le Pliage in black with tan handles
Extra Small Le Pliage Neo navy
Pikachu backpack
Pikachu make up case
Black with tan coin purse

I absolutely adore LC. I think their designs are timeless and for the price point you get amazing quality.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fightdirrty said:


> I think their designs are timeless and for the price point you get amazing quality.


I can't agree more with you.


----------



## fightdirrty

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't agree more with you.



I was thinking earlier today that I need to make sure I show my LC bags to my younger cousins so they are influenced young lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fightdirrty said:


> I need to make sure I show my LC bags to my younger cousins so they are influenced young lol.


Hahahaha best of luck in influencing them. I see more and more youngsters carrying more expensive brands nowadays.


----------



## fightdirrty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahaha best of luck in influencing them. I see more and more youngsters carrying more expensive brands nowadays.



You are absolutely right! The moms of these particular cousins also carry nice bags so I will have support from them at least.


----------



## paula3boys

I think my collection is down to:
Big Ben sh travel Le Pliage tote
Eiffel Tower large Le Pliage tote
Statue of Liberty large Le Pliage tote
Golden color (can't recall name) Le Pliage backpack
Khaki sh mini Le Pliage tote
Black small Le Pliage tote (never used)
Red Le Pliage cosmetics pouch
Red Le Pliage coin purse
Cognac pouch with handle (new version Le Pliage cosmetics pouch)
Pink Le Foulonne coin purse
Red Le Foulonne coin purse
Taupe Le Pliage neo card holder (envelope style)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I think my collection is down to:


Wonderful collection!


----------



## viewwing

Should I try listing mine too? On second thoughts better not  It will Give me a mini heart attack


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful collection!


Thank you. I am trying to force myself to use all my Longchamp bags before buying more just because I love all the colors!


----------



## saligator

1 Le Pilage in Navy Nylon with tabac color top that folds up for travel in a kind of largish size?
1 Le Pilage all leather small tabac color bucket bag (classic style)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> It will Give me a mini heart attack


The upside is we will all drool over your collection.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my current collection, after a pandemic purge (I sold 15 or so Longchamp bags) plus a little strategic re-buying...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my current collection


I love seeing your collection. Always well thought out and you have smt for either a casual/dressy outing and travel as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Should I try listing mine too? On second thoughts better not  It will Give me a mini heart attack



I can relate as I probably need a spreadsheet haha


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I can relate as I probably need a spreadsheet haha


Wow you make me look like an angel!


----------



## Purseloco

3- original design large Le Pliage long handle (taupe, black, orange)
2- two-pocket original large Le Pliage long handle (grey, navy- just ordered)
1- large club (pinky)
1- one original design medium short handle (red) 
1- original design extra small short handle (emerald green)
1 -orange cosmetic case
1-orange coin purse

I like the original one pocket and love the new two pockets. I am on the fence about the club. I love the long handle and rarely use the short handle, but I do like them. I might sell the club and keep the rest. I might even consider selling the short handle medium original red and buy a long handle large red two pockets. If I sell the short handle medium red, I am afraid that I might regret it. So I am thinking about what to do. I debated whether to get the bilberry color since purple is a favorite color, but I am not sure I would like a purple tote. I will keep the extra small short handle original emerald green because the color is so beautiful and ideal for going out to dinner. If I ever get the chance to buy an original two-pocket in brown, I will absolutely buy that color. Besides wanting the large two-pocket brown, I am done with Longchamp until I wear out a bag. In my opinion, you cannot get a batter overall bag that serves so many purposes. I have traveled worldwide with one large Le Pliage tote in hand and medium and an extra small short handle for backup in my suitcase. Longchamp, for me, is an elegant choice that is practical, affordable, collectible, and fun to carry.


----------



## MilleFleurs22

Gorgeous collections! Just two here - Le Pliage in black and beige!


----------



## littleblackbag

So my collection is now bursting at the seams! 
I have : 2 SSH Le Pliage original
             1 SLH Le Pliage original
            2 small Neo Le Pliage
             1 XS Neo Le Pliage
             1 small Le Pliage Cuir
             2 XS Le Pliage Cuir
             1 1980 crossbody bag XS
             1 Roseau Essential Bucket in Jacquard LGP print
             1 Roseau Essential Bucket in black leather
             1 small Roseau top handle bag in red
             1 small Le Pliage City in black
             1 pair of sunglasses
             2 shawls
             2 bag straps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> So my collection is now bursting at the seams!


What a wonderful collection!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a wonderful collection!


Thank you. I think I bought my first Le Pliage in 2012, so its been slow and steady build up till this last two years where I seem to have gone bonkers! I'd say most of my collection has been amassed in the last 2 years or so


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> so its been slow and steady build up till this last two years where I seem to have gone bonkers!


Not bonkers at all. It's an upgrade from slow and steady to fast and furious. All good.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not bonkers at all. It's an upgrade from slow and steady to fast and furious. All good.


You are so bad!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> You are so bad!!!


I take that as a compliment. Thank you very much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Here's my current collection; after a recent purge (and still on-going). I still have a few bags and SLGs to let go so I am not listing those here.

The blacks:
Andre Sairava crossbody
LP club SSH
LP cuir Mr Bag Year of the Rat
LP LH 2724 (discontinued)
LP expandable travel bag

The neutrals:
Foulonne bucket in caramel
LP Saint Tropez in orange
LP straw bag
LP Roseau straw tote
Mlle in honey
Roseau essential north south tote in natural

The burgundies/reds:
Foulonne crossbody in vermillion
Game On crossbody in carmine
LP backpack in plum
LP small cuir in brandy
LP cuir crossbody in sienna

The blues:
3D crossbody in sapphire
LP LLH Eiffel Tower
LP SLH Miaou


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Family shot of my LPs. A friend told me I should not include LPs into bag count as they fold flat and does not take up much space.   I store mine unfolded and they do have their own dedicated shelf. Love them as they are so fuss free. Will be welcoming Cypress when the SSH is available in my country.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> A friend told me I should not include LPs into bag count as they fold flat and does not take up much space.



Talk about creative counting haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Talk about creative counting haha


Ikr. I still included them into my bag count and was trying to keep my LPs to only one piece of each size or four pieces (excluded 2724 and expandable as I use them for travel) but looking at how the price increase is going for LPs, I think it is worthwhile to keep instead. Plus, I just cannot bear to let go of Miaou.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ikr. I still included them into my bag count and was trying to keep my LPs to only one piece of each size or four pieces (excluded 2724 and expandable as I use them for travel) but looking at how the price increase is going for LPs, I think it is worthwhile to keep instead. Plus, I just cannot bear to let go of Miaou.


I try to keep it to one of each size now also. However, I can’t get rid of/choose between my older version Eiffel Tower or Statue of Liberty so kept both. Thankfully Big Ben was a different size.


----------



## Esquared72

Just went through and counted everything up - good gravy but I have a lot of LCs! Here's the current tally:

LLH (5):

Bilberry 
Chocolate
Green (I think that's the color name...from Spring 2015)
Bubble
Cuir in Camel (I think that's the color - from the Nordstrom sale years ago)
SLH (4):

Red
Lavender
Graphite
Black Planetes
MSH (5):

Slate
Navy
Neo in Gray
Neo in Opera
Cuir in Bilberry
SSH (2):

Cumin
Bilberry
Expandable totes (2):

Beige
Black
Backpack:

Green line in Burgundy
Cosmetic pouches (2):

Rose Pink
Black
Other odds and ends:

Miaou pouch
Coin pouch in Paper
Balzane wallet in Black
Roseau wallet  in Mustard
Phew...that's a lot. But somehow I always still want to get more...LOL.


----------



## Esquared72

Esquared72 said:


> Just went through and counted everything up - good gravy but I have a lot of LCs! Here's the current tally:
> 
> LLH (5):
> 
> Bilberry
> Chocolate
> Green (I think that's the color name...from Spring 2015)
> Bubble
> Cuir in Camel (I think that's the color - from the Nordstrom sale years ago)
> SLH (4):
> 
> Red
> Lavender
> Graphite
> Black Planetes
> MSH (5):
> 
> Slate
> Navy
> Neo in Gray
> Neo in Opera
> Cuir in Bilberry
> SSH (2):
> 
> Cumin
> Bilberry
> Expandable totes (2):
> 
> Beige
> Black
> Backpack:
> 
> Green line in Burgundy
> Cosmetic pouches (2):
> 
> Rose Pink
> Black
> Other odds and ends:
> 
> Miaou pouch
> Coin pouch in Paper
> Balzane wallet in Black
> Roseau wallet  in Mustard
> Phew...that's a lot. But somehow I always still want to get more...LOL.


Missed one! This SSH - it's a really vibrant royal blue color - can't for the life of me remember the color name:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I try to keep it to one of each size now also. However, I can’t get rid of/choose between my older version Eiffel Tower or Statue of Liberty so kept both. Thankfully Big Ben was a different size.


If my older version of Eiffel and Big Ben were of a SLH (never made), I will have kept them both. Both of mine were the MSH and this style just never worked for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Esquared72 said:


> Missed one! This SSH - it's a really vibrant royal blue color - can't for the life of me remember the color name:


Is it cobalt? Truly a gorgeous vibrant blue. Your collection is amazing!


----------



## viewwing

Esquared72 said:


> Missed one! This SSH - it's a really vibrant royal blue color - can't for the life of me remember the color name:
> 
> View attachment 5510673


Wow THAT BLUE!


----------



## viewwing

I’m STILL not brave enough to post what I have here... I think if I post a pic, I’ll go into shock and will need resuscitation.


----------



## Esquared72

viewwing said:


> I’m STILL not brave enough to post what I have here... I think if I post a pic, I’ll go into shock and will need resuscitation.


I hear ya - It was a shock for me once I pulled them all out and started counting! I have an armoire that I keep my bags in and all of my LC fit perfectly in the bottom drawer - love how compact and easy to store Longchamp is.


----------



## paula3boys

Esquared72 said:


> Missed one! This SSH - it's a really vibrant royal blue color - can't for the life of me remember the color name:
> 
> View attachment 5510673


I have a small long handle in this color and it is truly amazing. I also cannot recall the color name! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> If my older version of Eiffel and Big Ben were of a SLH (never made), I will have kept them both. Both of mine were the MSH and this style just never worked for me.


I tried one msh in the older Eiffel Tower and it didn't work for me either. While my large long handle Eiffel Tower and SOL don't get used unless I am traveling (haven't for a few years now), they are the perfect size for a carryon. Big Ben is the larger travel size bag and gets used even less than they do but it is that perfect blue shown above and I got it on clearance while traveling in London (with my middle son for our first time there) so I just can't get rid of it!


----------



## viewwing

Esquared72 said:


> I hear ya - It was a shock for me once I pulled them all out and started counting! I have an armoire that I keep my bags in and all of my LC fit perfectly in the bottom drawer - love how compact and easy to store Longchamp is.


Lol...I wish mine could all fit in to a drawer...unfortunately I have leather ones and structured ones too...so I definitely need more space which kinda sucks When space is limited.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my current Longchamp collection.  










And these are my travel bags and shoulder totes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my current Longchamp collection.


Beautiful collection as always!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful collection as always!


Thank you FH!


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my current Longchamp collection.
> 
> View attachment 5516114
> View attachment 5516115
> View attachment 5516116
> View attachment 5516117
> View attachment 5516118
> View attachment 5516119
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my travel bags and shoulder totes.
> 
> View attachment 5516123
> View attachment 5516124
> View attachment 5516125
> View attachment 5516126


Would love to see more pics of your Madeleines in action! I think it’s so elegant!


----------



## sign_coach925T

Longchamp le pilage. This is my Handbag. 
5


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Present LC _leather_ bags collection. I was sharing with a friend that it seems like my season of "red" is over. Kept only the cuir crossbody in sienna.


----------

